# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչպե՞ս հրապուրել կանանց

## Գեվորգ

*Ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք*

Բազմաթիվ տղամարդկանց համար կինը նման է չինական գլուխկոտրուկի.
Բազմաթիվ դեպքերում նրանց վարքագիծը ոչ-մի իմաստ չունի տղամարդկանց համար:
Մի բան կա, որում ես բացարձակապես վստահ եմ.
Տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններում կանայք բոլորովին այլ բան են ուզում, քան բազմաթիվ տղամարդիկ:
Բայց ի՞նչ...

Ինձ թվում է
*կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան :*

----------


## Chuk

> ինչ են ուզում կանայք?


Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ: Եթե շատ եք ուզում հրապուրել, ապա հրապուրեք դեռևս չամուսնացած աղջիկներին:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես հրապուրելու իմաստը ո՞րն է: Եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք: Պետք չէ փոխել ինքներդ ձեզ, արտաքինը, բնավորությունը կամ պահվածքը՝ աղջկան (կնոջը) հրապուրելու համար: Ես այդպես եմ մտածում:

----------

DavitH (20.11.2009), Freeman (08.08.2010), Moonwalker (28.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.05.2010)

----------


## Գեվորգ

Chuk ես ուզում եմ քեզ հարցնել.
ենթադրենք դու մի աղջիկ ես հավանել, ում հետ աշխատում/սովորում ես.
 ի՞նչ կանես էդ դեպքում նրան հրապուրելու համար

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ես ուզում եմ քեզ հարցնել.
> ենթադրենք դու մի աղջիկ ես հավանել, ում հետ աշխատում/սովորում ես.
>  ի՞նչ կանես էդ դեպքում նրան հրապուրելու համար


Կշարունակեմ ինձ պահել այնպես, ինչպես միշտ:
Իհարկե նրա հետ ավելի շատ կշփվեմ (կամ կփորձեմ շփվել), քան ուրիշների հետ, կփորձեմ ավելի ու ավելի մտերմանալ...
Բայց մի բան հաստատ է, որ ես չեմ փորձի ինձ ներկայացնել ուրիշի տեղը:

----------

DavitH (20.11.2009), Moonwalker (28.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.05.2010)

----------


## kiki

Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ինքս նախընտրում եմ բաց ու ազնիվ մարդկանց, որոնք չեն փորձում խաղալ միայն դուր գալու համար...միևնույն է, անհնար է հավերժ խաղալ, ու մարդ չի կարող լինել լավը բոլորի համար: բայց կլինի մեկը, ում դու դուր կգաս, ու նա պետք է գնահատի քեզ էնպիսին ինրպիսին դու կաս, այլ ոչ թե նրան, ում դերը դու կխաղաս, դա արդեն դու չես...
մի խոսքով, միշտ եղեք ազնիվ առաջին հերթին ինքներդ ձեզ հետ, իսկ հետո նաև ուրիշների և գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչնեևը կգնահատեն դա  :Wink:  
իսկ այդ հարցին անգամ մենք չենք կարողանում երբենմ պատասխանել, ուր մնաց դուք հասկանաք    :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

armena (26.06.2009)

----------


## Գեվորգ

ես համաձայն եմ Chuk, բնական պահվածքը ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ բանն ա աղջկան հրապուրելու հարցում.  ծիծաղելի  ա էն տղան, որ փորձում ա աղջկա մոտ դեր խաղալ։
Ես նկատի ունեմ հատկապես ինչ-ձևով դու կցուցադրես քո ուշադրույունը նրա հանդեպ, դու կփորձես միայն շատ շփվել, թե՞ նաև այլ  ձևով շփվես  /և այլն/ ցույց տալով ուշադրության նշաններ՞   :Cool:   :Love:

----------

armena (26.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հասկացա քեզ Գևորգ, այդ դեպքում պատասխանեմ այսպես. ես երբեք դրա համար պլաններ չեմ կառուցի: Կպահեմ ինձ այնպես, ինչպես տվյալ պահին ինձ կթելադրի իմ բնավորությունը  :Red Hat:

----------

Manya (26.06.2009)

----------


## Գեվորգ

այոոո ....
30 տարի ուսումնասիրելով  մարդու հոգեբանությունը Զ. Ֆրոյդը ասեց, որ չկարողացավ պատասխանել  մի հարցի > > ինչ է ուզում կինը?
Դա այն հարցն է, որն առաջանում է ցանկացած տղամարդու մոտ, դա միավորում է  աշխարհի բոլոր տղամարդկանց:
Հատկապես այդ հարցը առավել սրվում է երիտասարդ տարիքում:Բայց հետո, որպես օրենք, տղամարդը մոռանում է նրա մասին ու  հեռանում նրանից- այդպիսին է կյանքը. մարդը չի կարող անվերջ տանջի  ինքն- իրեն մի հարցով, որի պատասխանը չի գտնում:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Հասկացա քեզ Գևորգ, այդ դեպքում պատասխանեմ այսպես. ես երբեք դրա համար պլաններ չեմ կառուցի: Կպահեմ ինձ այնպես, ինչպես տվյալ պահին ինձ կթելադրի իմ բնավորությունը


եթե հանկարծ հայտնաբերես, որ քո բնավորությունը այնպիսին է, որ  ՉԻ կարող սեռական հրապուրանք առաջացնել աղջկա և ընդհանրապես կանաց մոտ.  եթե հանկարծ հասկանաս Chuk, որ դու ԷԴ հարցում բացարձակապես անհաջողակ ես(Աստված հեռու պահի նման բաներից, բայց.... ենթադրենք...  :Shok:  ) 
էդ ժամանակ չե՞ս փորձի փոխել ինքդ քեզ, քո բնավորությունը

----------


## Chuk

Ոչ  :Cool: 
Փոխել բնավորություն, նշանակում է բերել քեզ անբավարարված վիճակի, այնպիսի վիճակի, երբ կյանքը քեզ այլևս երբեք չի բավարարի...
Չնայած իհարկե նայած փոփոխություն: Բնավորության թերություններն ու վատ կողմերը միշտ էլ պետք է փորձել շտկել  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Իսկ եթե իմանաս, որ Աշխարհի բոլոր կանաց  _ՙՙահա այս՚՚_ բնվորության գիծն ա դուր գալիս, չե՞ս փորձի դաստիրակել  քո մեջ  էդ բնավորության գիծը,  ԴՈՒ ԿԳԵՐԱԴԱՍԵ՞Ս ՄՆԱԼ  ԱՆՀԱՋՈՂԱԿ

----------


## Chuk

Այդ ի՞նչ բնավորության գիծ պետք է լինի, որը աշխարհի բոլոր կանանց դուր գա և ես այդ գծից չունենամ, ու դրա բացակայության դեպքում մարդը անհաջողակ համարվի :Think:

----------


## Narinfinity

Բարի օր բոլորին , 
Կնոջը կամ աղջկան հրապուրելու համար, կարծում եմ ,որ պետք չէ մնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին ,ինչպես որ կաս, քանի որ կանայք և աղջիկները սիրում են հաճելի և անսպասելի անակնկալներ , կամ նվերներ ստանալ և այդ ամենը միայն անկեղծ սրտով, միայն նրանց համար պետք է մտածված լինի :

Իսկ ընդհանրապես , շատ կարևոր է արտաքին տեսքը , հագնվելու ոճը և ճաշակը,
/ ինչ-որ տեղ նաև գրպանի պարունակությունը /, 
որով աղջիկը նկատում է տղային , կամ կինը նկատում է տղամարդուն ,իսկ տղամարդու գեղեցկության դասական օրինակ է  "Բրեդ Պիտը" :  :Cool:   :Shok:  

Աղջիկներին և կանանց հետաքրքրում են հանելուկային կամ դերասանական արտաքին ունեցող տղաները:
Եթե  ավելացնելու բան մնաց , խնդրեմ...

----------

Manya (26.06.2009)

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Կնոջը կամ աղջկան հրապուրելու համար, կարծում եմ ,որ պետք չէ մնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին ,ինչպես որ կաս...


ես համաձայն եմ ՔՈ ԱՄԵՆ ՄԻ ԲԱՌԻ ՀԵՏ  :Hands Up:  , կավելացնեմ ևս մի բան, պետք է առեղծվածային լինի ոչ միայն  արտաքինը, այլև *բնավորությունը*, հոգին,

----------

Manya (26.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կնոջը կամ աղջկան հրապուրելու համար, կարծում եմ ,որ պետք չէ մնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին ,ինչպես որ կաս, քանի որ կանայք և աղջիկները սիրում են հաճելի և անսպասելի անակնկալներ , կամ նվերներ ստանալ և այդ ամենը միայն անկեղծ սրտով, միայն նրանց համար պետք է մտածված լինի :


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ հաճելի ու անսպասելի անակնկալներ մատուցելը, նվերներ տալը (անկեղծ սրտով), անել այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք հենց նրանց համար են նախատեսված իմ (և ընդհանրապես տղամարդկանց) բնավորությունից դուրս է:

Ո՞վ է ասում: Գուցե՞ հենց այդ ամենն անելով ես մնում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կամ  :Wink: 



> Աղջիկներին և կանանց հետաքրքրում են հանելուկային կամ դերասանական արտաքին ունեցող տղաները:


Իսկ ենթադրենք գիտնականը, մի քիչ էլ գուցե ցնդած տեսքով, ոչ մի աղջկա (կնոջ) չի՞ հետաքրքրի: Կամ սովորականա գյուղացու տեսքով մարդը: Կամ բանվորը՝ իր բանվորական արտաքնով: Չէ, այդպես չէ :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Այդ ի՞նչ բնավորության գիծ պետք է լինի, որը աշխարհի բոլոր կանանց դուր գա և ես այդ գծից չունենամ, ու դրա բացակայության դեպքում մարդը անհաջողակ համարվի


Դա հարցի մյուս կողմն ա Chuk, արի ենթադրենք , որ այդպիսի բնավորության գիծ կա, ես վստահ եմ, որ կա, բայց դա հետո...  ես ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ բանական վարքագիծը-դա ամենագնահատելի գծերից մեկն է, բայց եթե տեսնում ես, որ աղջիները չեն հրապուրվում քեզքնով ԱՅՆՊԻՍԻՆ ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻՆ ԿԱՍ, կփորձես չէ ՞փոխել քեզ,  թե չէ հո ամբողջ կյանքում անհաջողակ չե՞ս մնալու... :Xeloq:   :Sad:  
կներրես, որ օրինակը քո վրա եմ բերում

----------


## Narinfinity

Դեարասանական արտաքին ասելով նկատի եմ ունենում , համեմատական "հոլիվուդյան" նախանշանները , որոնք մեծ առավելություն կարող են լինել մի տղայի համար , մյուսի հետ համեմատած : :Think:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Իսկ ենթադրենք գիտնականը, մի քիչ էլ գուցե ցնդած տեսքով, ոչ մի աղջկա (կնոջ) չի՞ հետաքրքրի: Կամ սովորականա գյուղացու տեսքով մարդը: Կամ բանվորը՝ իր բանվորական արտաքնով: Չէ, այդպես չէ



Արի ծայրահեղությունների մեջ  ՚՚չխորանանք՚՚ բացառությունները միշտ էլ լինում են  :Wink:  ։
... Խոսքը վերաբերվում ա կանանց մեծամասնությանը։
...Ընդհանուր առմամբ...

----------


## Chuk

> Դա հարցի մյուս կողմն ա Chuk, արի ենթադրենք , որ այդպիսի բնավորության գիծ կա, ես վստահ եմ, որ կա, բայց դա հետո...  ես ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ բանական վարքագիծը-դա ամենագնահատելի գծերից մեկն է, բայց եթե տեսնում ես, որ աղջիները չեն հրապուրվում քեզքնով ԱՅՆՊԻՍԻՆ ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻՆ ԿԱՍ, կփորձես չէ ՞փոխել քեզ,  թե չէ հո ամբողջ կյանքում անհաջողակ չե՞ս մնալու...  
> կներրես, որ օրինակը քո վրա եմ բերում


Ես չեմ ուզում ենթադրություններով խոսել:
Ենթադրություններով կարող ենք շատ հեռու գնալ:
Ցույց տուր կոնկրետ բնավորության գիծ և ես կոնկրետի համար կասեմ, կփոխեի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Որովհետև մի քանի գրառում ներքև ես արդեն ասել եմ.



> Չնայած իհարկե նայած փոփոխություն: Բնավորության թերություններն ու վատ կողմերը միշտ էլ պետք է փորձել շտկել

----------


## Chuk

> Դեարասանական արտաքին ասելով նկատի եմ ունենում , համեմատական "հոլիվուդյան" նախանշանները , որոնք մեծ առավելություն կարող են լինել մի տղայի համար , մյուսի հետ համեմատած :


Ուրիշ համեմատություն բերեմ, որպեսզի դրանով այս կարծիքի սխալական լինելը ցույց տամ.
Միշտ չէ, որ գեղեցիկ պիտակով գինու շշում լավ գինի է լցված  :Tongue:

----------

armen9494 (31.01.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արի ծայրահեղությունների մեջ  ՚՚չխորանանք՚՚ բացառությունները միշտ էլ լինում են  ։
> ... Խոսքը վերաբերվում ա կանանց մեծամասնությանը։
> ...Ընդհանուր առմամբ...


Իսկ ես բացառությունների մասին չեմ խոսում:
Ես պնդում եմ, որ 
*Շատ-շատ են ոչ դերասանական արտաքինով տղաները (տղամարդիկ), որոնք դուր են գալիս շատ մեծ քանակությամբ աղջիկների (կանանց):*
Նույն կերպ, ինչպես և
*Շատ-շատ են ոչ դերասանական արտաքինով աղջիկները (կանայք), որոնք դուր են շատ մեծ քանակությամբ տղաների (տղամարդկանց):*

----------


## Narinfinity

Այո տեսքը ամենակարևորը չէ, սակայն ուշադրությունը կարող է դարձվել առաջինը դրան ,իսկ հետո էլ պահվածքն է որոշիչ դեր խաղում , նկատի ունեմ բնավորությունը կամ ունակությաունները "քաղցր" խոսելու կամ դուրեկան լինելու առումով ,
և ընդհանրապես կանայք և աղջիկները միշտ էլ համեմատում են մեզ իրար հետ և սրտի խորքում ընտրում են լավագույնին , ամեն առումներով ` ամենաշատը կատարյալին մոտ տղային : Դրա օրինակն է  Բ.  :Smile:  Պիտը :

----------


## Գեվորգ

Chuk
Փոխել բնավորություն, նշանակում է բերել քեզ անբավարարված վիճակի, այնպիսի վիճակի, երբ կյանքը քեզ այլևս երբեք չի բավարարի...

Օրինակ ես  դաստիրակել եմ բնավորության շատ գծեր, որոնք ինձ հաջողություն են բերում, ու կյանքս բավարարված ա ավելի քան երբևէ, 
ընկերներս ապշել են, թե ինչպես նախկին անհաջողակը այսպիսի մակարդակի հասավ։
Դուք կարող եք կարծել, դա որպես գովաբանություն, բայց ես ուրիշ բան եմ ուզւոմ ասել...

_  Կարևոր չի բնավորությանդ գիծը դուր ա գալիս քեզ,  թե ոչ, կարևորը որ  քեզ հաջողություն ա  բերում  կանանց հետ հարաբերություններում ։_

Մարկետինգի  ամենագլխավոր օենքներից ա :Xeloq:  ։

----------


## Chuk

Հա, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
Եթե իմ հավանած աղջիկը ինձ չի հավանելու ենթադրենք իմ առօրյա, սովորական շորերով, բայց հավանելու է, եթե ես հագնեմ Ջոն Տրավոլտայի շորերից, ապա ես այդ պատճառով չեմ սկսի հագնվել Ջոն Տրավոլտայի նման:
Եթե իմ հավանած աղջիկը նախընտրելու է մեկ այլ տղայի, զուտ այն պատճառով, որ նա արտաքինով նման է  Ջոն Տրավոլտային (մարմի կազմվածք, դեմք և այլն) այլ ոչ թե ինձ, առանց փորձելու ճանաչել մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրին, որպեսզի համեմատի իրական արժանիքներով, այլ ոչ թե արտաքին "ձևավորմամբ" (ես չեմ ասում այն դեպքի մասին, երբ ինքը մեզ լավ ճանաչելով, մեր բոլոր թերություններն ու արժանիքները հաշվի առնելով է նախընտրում այդ տղային), ապա ես երբեք չեմ փորձի նրան հրապուրել, նրա դուրը գալ, եթե անգամ սիրուց խելագարվելուց լինեմ  :Cool:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Իսկ ես բացառությունների մասին չեմ խոսում:
> Ես պնդում եմ, որ 
> *Շատ-շատ են ոչ դերասանական արտաքինով տղաները (տղամարդիկ), որոնք դուր են գալիս շատ մեծ քանակությամբ աղջիկների (կանանց):*
> Նույն կերպ, ինչպես և
> *Շատ-շատ են ոչ դերասանական արտաքինով աղջիկները (կանայք), որոնք դուր են շատ մեծ քանակությամբ տղաների (տղամարդկանց):*



Համաձայն եմ :Ok:  ։
Բայց ...ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ  թեկուզ և շաաաատ- շատ են, բայց մեծամասնությունը չեն :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ ես  դաստիրակել եմ բնավորության շատ գծեր, որոնք ինձ հաջողություն են բերում, ու կյանքս բավարարված ա ավելի քան երբևէ, 
> ընկերներս ապշել են, թե ինչպես նախկին անհաջողակը այսպիսի մակարդակի հասավ։
> Դուք կարող եք կարծել, դա որպես գովաբանություն, բայց ես ուրիշ բան եմ ուզւոմ ասել...


Եթե քո բնավորության այդ փոխված գծերը քեզ առանձնապես անհարմարություն չեն պատճառում, ապա կարծում եմ, որ իրականում դու ինքդ քեզ այնքան էլ չես փոխել, այլ իրականում գտել ես ինքդ քեզ, գտել ես քո բնավորությունը, որը մինչև այդ չէիր հասկանում որ քոնն է: Ի դեպ էլի եմ կրկնում. բնավորությունը լավացնել փորձելուն, վատ կողմերը շտկելուն ես էլ դեմ չեմ:




> _  Կարևոր չի բնավորությանդ գիծը դուր ա գալիս քեզ,  թե ոչ, կարևորը որ  քեզ հաջողություն ա  բերում  կանանց հետ հարաբերություններում ։_
> 
> Մարկետինգի  ամենագլխավոր օենքներից ա ։


Մարկետինգը ինչ-որ մեկը սահմանել էր, որպես խաբելու գիտություն:
Կոնկրետ քո ասած դեպքը (որ բնավորության գիծը քեզ դուր չգա, բայց կանանց հետ հարաբերություններում հաջողություն բերի), ոչ միայն խաբեություն է (դու նրանց քո արտաքին կաղապարով ուրիշ մարդու ես ներկայացնում), այլև ինքնախաբեություն է: Սա իմ համեստ կարծիքն է  :Blush:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Հա, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
> Եթե իմ հավանած աղջիկը ինձ չի հավանելու ենթադրենք իմ առօրյա, սովորական շորերով, բայց հավանելու է, եթե ես հագնեմ Ջոն Տրավոլտայի շորերից, ապա ես այդ պատճառով չեմ սկսի հագնվել Ջոն Տրավոլտայի նման:


ԱՅՈ
Ես չեմ ել մտածում, թե քեզ կհետաքրքրի էդքան ցածր մակարդակի  դեբի.... կներեք աղջիկը։ Դրանք ամենածիծաղելի աղջիկներից են :LOL:  ։

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ ։
> Բայց ...ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ  թեկուզ և շաաաատ- շատ են, բայց *մեծամասնությունը չեն*


Չգիտեմ-չգիտեմ :Think:  
Գուցե և մեծամասնություն են  :Cool: 
Ամեն դեպքում բացահայտեմ իմ բնավորության գծերից մեկը. երբեք չեմ ձգտել դուր գալ մեծամասնությանը, դա ինձ պետք չէ :Tongue:

----------


## Narinfinity

Նախ աղջիկներին հրապուրելու համար պետք է մեզ դնենք նրանց տեղը և հարցնենք ինքներս մեզ.
Ինչու սիրել հենց այս տղային կամ ընդհանրապես մարդուն,
Պարզվում է , որ մենք էլ սիրում ենք այն անհատին կամ էակին , որը մեզ համար ինչ-որ տեղ հերոս է , ոնց որ հեքիաթներում է լինում , քնքշության չափանիշներին առավելագույնն է համապատասխանում :
Հա , նաև տղան պիտի լինի պաշտպան հերոս , որը աղջկան կփրկի բոլոր հոգսերից , նրա համար "աստղեր կիջեցնի" և այլն , կամ էլ ուղղակի նվիրված և վստահելի ընկեր կլինի այս կարճ ու հրաշք կյանքում , ինչպես որ շատերն են նրան այդպես կոչում` կարճ ու հրաշալի  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

Հերոսը հարաբերական հասկացություն է:
Հերոս է պատերազմը հաղթած ֆիդային:
Հերոս է աղջկան խուլիգանների ձեռքից ազատած բախտախնդիրը:
Հերոս է այն մարդը, որն իր հալալ քրտինքով տուն է պահում:
Հերոս է գիտնականը, որի նոր հայտնագործության շնորհիվ հեշտանում են գյուղատնտեսական գործերը:
Հերոս է ծառ տնկողն ու հողից մոլախոտերը հանողը;
Հերոս է....

Ծիծաղելի է այն մարդը, ով չգիտի, թե ինչպես են երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնում, չի կարող դա անել, բայց ուզում է անել՝ աղջկան դուր գալու համար...

----------


## Գեվորգ

Լավ,
 իրար ճիշտ հասկանալու համար բերեմ այսպիսի օրնակ.
սկսզբից ինձ համար հաճելի էր  
  սիրալիր լինել  բոլոր կանաց հետ, 
  օգնել նրանց, 
   ցույց տալ ուշադրություն, 
   չմերժել  տարբեր հարցերում....
 բայց այդ ժամանակ ես չեի կարողանում հաջողության հասնել որպես  *զուգընկեր*, իսկ  երբ  սկսեցի նրանց պատժել իրենց չարաճճիությունների համար, մերժել նրանց տարբեր հարցերում, տեսա որ դրանով ավելի  հետաքրքիր եմ դառնում նրանց համար։ Ու սկսեց ինձ դուր գալ էդ նոր բնավորության գծերը, _չնայած առաջ դրանք ինձ դուր չէին գալիս_։
Հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ եմ  ուզում ասել Chuk։

----------


## Chuk

> սկսզբից ինձ համար հաճելի էր  
>   սիրալիր լինել  բոլոր կանաց հետ, 
>   օգնել նրանց, 
>    ցույց տալ ուշադրություն, 
>    չմերժել  տարբեր հարցերում....


Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ այդպիսի բնավորությամբ տղամարդիկ աղջիկների (կանանց) մեծամասնությանը դուր չեն գալիս :Shok:  
Ես ինքս այդպիսին չեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում որ քո այդ բնավորության գծերն են եղել նրանց դուր չգալու պատճառը: 

Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու քո բնավորությունը շատ ես փոխել: Դու չես դարձել մարդ, ով ամեն ինչում մերժում է նրանց, օգնելու փոխարեն խանգարում է, անուշադրությամբ ուտում նրանց հոգին, հետները միշտ կոպիտ ու կոշտ լինում...
Կարծում եմ մտքերս ճիշտ շարադրեցի:
Դու քեզ առանձնապես չես փոխել:

----------


## NetX

> Լավ,
>  իրար ճիշտ հասկանալու համար բերեմ այսպիսի օրնակ...


Դառը ճշմարտությունն ա, ինչքան շատ էս զգացմուներդ ցույց տալիս, այնքան ավելի քիչ շանսեր ունես փոխադարձ զգացմունքերի առժանանալ.... լոգիկայից դուրս ա, բայց իրականությունն ա :Sad:

----------

Sona_Yar (14.02.2009)

----------


## Narinfinity

Կյանքը կանգնած չէ և դրա հետ մեկտեղ մենք բոլորս / մարդիկ / համեմատում ենք մեզ իրար հետ և ջանում ենք "չսուզվել" , "չմնալ հետ" այս անվերջ մրցակցության և գոյության պայքարի կյանքում :
Այս դեպքում առանց համեմատվելու չենք նկատում մեր թերի մնացած կողմերը , իսկ աղջիկները շատ էլ խիստ ստանդարտներ ունեն այդ հաշվով :
Ինչ կասեք ...  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

Էս ի՞նչ մելանխոլիկների շրջապատ եմ ընկել  :LOL:  
Կատակում եմ, չնեղանաք  :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ամեն դեպքում բացահայտեմ իմ բնավորության գծերից մեկը. երբեք չեմ ձգտել դուր գալ մեծամասնությանը, դա ինձ պետք չէ


 բայց ամեն դեպքում դու ուզում ես շատերին դուր գալ։ այդ առումով արի համաձայնվենք. դա գեն ա, ... 1 աքլորին 7 հավ

ես  կարող եմ լավ ընտրություն անել, երբ ունեմ ընտրության հնարավորություն։
իսկ ինչքան մեծ է ընտրանին,  էնքան ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն կանեմ։

----------


## Narinfinity

Հա , ճիշտն ասած հումորը շատ մեծ առավելություն  է հրապուրելու գործում , հատկապես անակնկալ հումորը : :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

> 1 աքլորին 7 հավ


Զգույշ լինենք, ասում են թռչնագրիպը Հայաստան է հասել :Unsure:  
Աղջիկներին որ ծիտ ենք ասում, դա գիտեի, արդեն սկսել ենք հա՞վ ասել :Shok:

----------


## NetX

Ինչքանով հասկացա վաղը բոլորս միթինգ պետք է անենք Բրյուսովի կամ Ռոմանոյի շրջակայքում տեղում դելեգացիայով ծանոթանալու առկա խնդիրներին և դրնաց լուծումներ տալու համար  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա , ճիշտն ասած հումորը շատ մեծ առավելություն  է հրապուրելու գործում , հատկապես անակնկալ հումորը :


Էլի շարունակեմ հին միտքս:
Եթե հումոր անել չես կարողանում, քո մոտ մենակ հիմար հումորներ են ստացվում, բայց քեզ "ասում են", որ աղջիկների մոտ անակնկալ հումոր կանես, աչքը մտնելու համար, ու դու անես քո հերթական տափակ, հիմար, անիմաստ հումորը, ապա դա հակառակ էֆֆեկտը կունենա: Ծայրահեղական համեմատություն արեցի, որպեսզի էլի ասեմ. *եղիր այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս*:

----------


## Narinfinity

Իսկ եթե տղան , ասենք , թե "հոլիվուդյան" կամ " սեքս" սիմվոլ չի , ապա նա էլ պիտի իր ունեցած այլ առավելությունը օգտագործի, որ դուր գա աղջիկներին կամ աղջկան : :Think: 

Իսկ անակնկալ հումորը մակարդակով կամ տեղին անելու համար պետք է լավ էլ ուրախ կյանքով կամ կատակասեր շրջապատում ապրես : 
Դրա համար էլ գոնե սկզբում փորձելն էլ չի խանգարի , եթե թեկուզ աղջիկը ծիծաղի կամ էլ հակառակը շատ լուրջ "նայի" այդ կատակին :

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ այդպիսի բնավորությամբ տղամարդիկ աղջիկների (կանանց) մեծամասնությանը դուր չեն գալիս ...


Չէ բնավորությունը փոխելու մասին վկայում են արդյունքները, բայց հարցը դրանում չի, գիտես Chuk կյանքի դառը փորձը ինձ ցույց տվեց, որ  տղամարդկանց մեեեեծ մասը  չգիտի թե ինչ են ուզում կանայք, որ հարապուրելու ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ  ՜՜ստրատեգիաները՚՚ ոչ միայն  շատ դեպքերում անարդյունավետ են, այլև հաճախ ԿՈՐԾԱՆԻՉ ԵՆ տղամարդ-կին հարաբերությունների համար...  
հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ կանայք ել  լավ չգիտեն թե հատկապես  ու  ամենակարևորը...գլխավորապես  ինչն ա իրենց հրապուրում տղամարդկանց մեջ, որոհետև էդ հարցի պատասխանը ոչ թե կանանց ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ մեջ ա, այլ ԵՆԹԱգիտակցականի մեջ, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ բացահայտես պատասխանը, կանաց գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը դրան համաձայն չեն լինի

Ենթագիտակցականը կազմված է բնազդային իմպուլսներից

և ամենակարևորը ...
 ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱՆՈՒՄ
ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ - մարդու  ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ

Իմ կարծիքով ես գտել եմ այդ հարցի պատասխանը

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե տղան , ասենք , թե "հոլիվուդյան" կամ " սեքս" սիմվոլ չի , ապա նա էլ պիտի իր ունեցած այլ առավելությունը օգտագործի, որ դուր գա աղջիկներին կամ աղջկան :


Այո. այո  :Jpit: )
Այսինքն *լինի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա*  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք


Գևորգ, տամ այս հարցին իմ գնահատականը  :Smile: 
Կարծում եմ, որ սա հարց է, որը երբեք չպետք է տանք ինքներս մեզ:
Կարծում եմ, որ սա հարց է, որի մասին երբեք չպետք է մտածենք:

Կան ավելի կարևոր հարցեր.
Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ ամուսնանալուց հետո կարողանանք ընտանիքը պահել:
Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ մեր կինը երբեք մեծ դժվարությունների առաջ չկանգնի:
Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ մեր կնոջ կյանքը դժողքի չվերածենք:
Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ կարողանանք մեր հետևից սերունդ՝ լավ սերունդ թողնել:
Ինչպե՞ս անենք...

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Էլի շարունակեմ հին միտքս:
> Եթե հումոր անել չես կարողանում, քո մոտ մենակ հիմար հումորներ են ստացվում, բայց քեզ "ասում են", որ աղջիկների մոտ անակնկալ հումոր կանես, աչքը մտնելու համար, ու դու անես քո հերթական տափակ, հիմար, անիմաստ հումորը, ապա դա հակառակ էֆֆեկտը կունենա: Ծայրահեղական համեմատություն արեցի, որպեսզի էլի ասեմ. *եղիր այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս*:


Իսկ ես ասում եմ  Chuk ԴՐԱ ՀԵՏ ՄԻԱՍԻՆ, *նաև* զարգացրու անձդ, զարգացրու հումորի զգացումը, եթե  օրինակ հումուրի զգացում չունես, զարգացրու դա, հասկացի, որ  ՀՈՒՄՈՐԸ ՈՉ ԹԵ  ԲԱՌԵՐԻ, ԱՅԼ ԲՆԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ ա, 
բնավորությունդ փոխիր, ոչ թե մտիր ուրիշի դերի մեջ։ :Wink:

----------


## Narinfinity

Այս հարցը հետաքրքիր մտքեր տեսակետներ է առաջացնում բոլորիս մոտ, և հեղինակը
լավ հարց էր պատրաստել:


Ձեզ հետ շատ հետաքրքիր և հաճելի է ճիշտ ասած,
կհանդիպենք վաղը նույն ժամերին...
ԼԱՎ ԼԻՆԵՔ :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Էս ի՞նչ մելանխոլիկների շրջապատ եմ ընկել  
> Կատակում եմ, չնեղանաք


 :Shok:  ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը մելանխոլիկը որն ա ՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

*Գևորգ>* Ես զարգացնելուն, ինքնակատարելագործվելուն երբեք դեմ չեմ արտահայտվել  :Wink:  Ես դեմ եմ բնավորությունն արհեստական փոխելուն՝ աղջիկների դուրը գալու համար:

*Narinfinity>* Մինչ վաղը  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> *Գևորգ>* Ես զարգացնելուն, ինքնակատարելագործվելուն երբեք դեմ չեմ արտահայտվել  Ես դեմ եմ բնավորությունն արհեստական փոխելուն՝ աղջիկների դուրը գալու համար:


իսկ ի՞նչպես ես վերաբերվում  այդ առեղծվածային հարցի իմ  պատասխանին

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ի՞նչպես ես վերաբերվում  այդ առեղծվածային հարցի իմ  պատասխանին


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ.
" ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱՆՈՒՄ
ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ - մարդու ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ"

Բայց անձամբ իմ մոտ հրապուրվել հասկացությունը ասոցացվում է ինչ-որ խիստ ժամնակավոր բանի հետ: Դրա համար ես հրապուրվելուն ու հրապուրելուն լուրջ չեմ մոտենում  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

*Chuk* _Ես զարգացնելուն, ինքնակատարելագործվելուն երբեք դեմ չեմ արտահայտվել  Ես դեմ եմ բնավորությունն արհեստական փոխելուն՝ աղջիկների դուրը գալու համար:_

Դե.. դա քո իրավունքն ա, իսկ ինձ համար կարևորը  այս շրջանակներում այն նպատակն է, որին ես ձգտում եմ ... գտնել այն ամենալավին, հրապուրել ու կյանքս կապել նրա հետ տրվելով անմնացորդ նվիրվածությամբ։
Նպատակի հասնելու ամենակարճ ճանապրհը հետևյալն է՝
վերլուծիր բոլոր գործողություններդ ու փորձիր հասկանալ որոնք են քո սխալները, ցուցաբերի ճկունություն,
անըդհատ փոխի ստրատեգիաներդ մինչև գտնես ամենաարդյունավետը։
Արա  այն ինչ հաջողություն ա բերում ու մոտեցնում ա քո նպատակին, այլ ոչ այն ինչ քո դուրն ա գալիս,

----------


## Գեվորգ

_Ես համաձայն եմ, որ.
" ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱՆՈՒՄ
ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ - մարդու ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ"_

Չէ, ես նկատի ունեմ  "* ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք*" հարցի պատասխանը

----------


## Գեվորգ

կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան 

Հիմա հասկանու՞մ եք թե ինչու է աղջիկն ասում այդ...  հազարամյակներով ծեծված խոսքերը
"ԱՐԻ ՄՆԱՆՔ ԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ"

Իսկ այժմ պարոնայք ուշադիր  կարդացեք հետևյալ տողերը !
_կարդացեք  շատ դանդաղ_, հնարավորությն դեպքում բարձրաձայն !

*ԿԻՆԸ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐՎԻ ՄԻ  ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴՈՎ, ՈՎ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ  ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ ՆՐԱՆ !* *! !*

----------


## Գեվորգ

վերընթերցիր նախորդ նախադասությունը. 
այս ճշմարտության մեջ է կենտրոնացած մեր՝ տղամարդկանց անհաջողությունների   99,7 տոկոսը : ))

----------


## Գեվորգ

Կա մի բառ որ շատ ուժեղ ա ազդում աղջիկների վրա, մանավանդ, երբ այն ասում է տղամարդը։
Հավատացեք այդպիսի բառ կա, ու մենք օգտագործում ենք այն շատ հաճախ։
Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ ինչքան գեղեցիկ ու կանացի ա տվյալ կինը, այնքան ավելի ազդեցիկ ա դառնում այդ բառը։
*Ձեր կարծիքով, ո՞րն է կնոջ վրա ազդող ամենաուժեղ բառը։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ: Եթե շատ եք ուզում հրապուրել, ապա հրապուրեք դեռևս չամուսնացած աղջիկներին:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հրապուրելու իմաստը ո՞րն է: Եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք: Պետք չէ փոխել ինքներդ ձեզ, արտաքինը, բնավորությունը կամ պահվածքը՝ աղջկան (կնոջը) հրապուրելու համար: Ես այդպես եմ մտածում:


Չուկը գիտի, թե ինչ են ուզում կանայք:  :Wink:   :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աղջիկներին և կանանց հետաքրքրում են հանելուկային կամ դերասանական արտաքին ունեցող տղաները:
> Եթե ավելացնելու բան մնաց , խնդրեմ...


Նայած ում: Ես զզվում եմ էդ տեսակ տղաներից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *ԿԻՆԸ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐՎԻ ՄԻ  ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴՈՎ, ՈՎ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ  ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ ՆՐԱՆ !* *! !*


Դու ահավոր սխալվում ես: Դա գուցե նրանց թույլ տեսակն է, ոչ ինքուրույն, որ փոքրուց էլ հենց այդպես են դաստիարակվել:
ՈՒժեղ կնոջը կամ աղջկան ոչ ոք չի կարող ղեկավարել:
Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Ցանկացած մեկը, որ փորձում է ինձ ղեկավարել, գրողի ծոցն է ուղարկվում:
Հետո, ես համաձայն չեմ, որ հրապուրանքը մեր ընտրությունը չէ: Ցանկացած մարդու յուրաքանչյուր ասածից հետո ես ինքս ինձ այսպիսի հարց եմ տալիս. «Ինչու՞ այսպես ասաց»: Վա'յ նրան, եթե պատասխանը լինի. «ՈՒզում է հրապուրել»:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վա՜յ, էս մի քանի օրվա մեջ էս ինչքան շատ բան եք գրել...  :Shok:  Բայց լրիվ կարդացի։  :Wink:  Նախ ասեմ, որ լիովին համաձայն եմ այս թեմայում Չուկի արտահայտած բացարձակապես բոլոր կարծիքների հետ։  :Smile:  
Ինչ է ուզում կինը՞։ Եվ դուք ուզում եք այս հարցին միանշանակ պատասխա՞ն ստանալ...  :LOL:    Մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ նայած կին։ Այստեղ համարյա բոլորը գրեցին որոշակի տեսակի կանանց ցանկությունների ու նախասիրությունների մասին՝ տղամարդկանց հարցում։ Հավատացեք, որ ինչքան էլ շատ կարծիքներ ու տեսակետներ արտահայտվեն այս թեմայով, հաստատ որոշ կանանց ցանկությունները, միևնույն է, բաց են թողնվելու։ 
Տարբեր կանանց տարբեր տիպի տղամարդիկ են դուր գալիս, բացի դրանից, մարդկանց ճաշակը տարիների ընթացքում կարող է նաև փոխվել։ 
Օրինակ, ինձ տղամարդու մեջ առաջին հերթին գրավում է ազնվությունն ու բարությունը։  :Love:  Իսկ հոլիվուդյան աստղի արտաքինը բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ։  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտ է, ես համաձայն եմ ՈՒլուանայի հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մոռացա ասել, որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ ինձ գրավում էին ինքնավստահ տղամարդիկ, մինչդեռ հիմա այդպիսիք ուղղակի նյարդերիս վրա ազդում են...  :Bad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ինձ գրավում են խելացի և մաքուր տղամարդիկ

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կանանց հրապուրելու հայտնի ձև կա՝ չփորձել կանաց հրապուրել:

----------


## Chuk

> *ԿԻՆԸ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐՎԻ ՄԻ  ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴՈՎ, ՈՎ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ  ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ ՆՐԱՆ !* *! !*


Գևորգ, անգամ ֆեմինի՞ստ կանայք :LOL:  

Չնայած միտք է :Think:   Գուցե այդ ձևն օգտագործեմ աղջիկ "խոսացնելուց": Ենթադրենք փողոցում տեսնում եմ մի գեղեցկուհու և հրապուրվում նրանով: Մոտենամ և ասեմ.
- Արի ես քեզ ղեկավարեմ:
Երևի նա անմիջապես ինձնով կհրապուրվի ու խելոք գառնուկի նման հետևիցս կգա  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ լինեմ, ապա պետք է ասեմ, որ ես քո հետ ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ձեր կարծիքով, ո՞րն է կնոջ վրա ազդող ամենաուժեղ բառը։*


Բառ չէ... արտահայտություն է... հիվանդանոցում... գինեկոլոգի մոտ...
*"Դուք երեխայի եք սպասում:"*
 :Wink:

----------


## Narinfinity

Բարի օր բոլորիդ, Ոնց եք ?
Չուկ-ի ասած արտահայտությունը իսկապես կազդի աղջիկների վրա ոչ սովորական ձևով:
Այո դա նման կլինի հաճոյախոսության , քանի որ շատ աղջիկներ  / կամ ոչ բոլոր կանայք /  երազում են երեխա ունենալ , ես դա լսել եմ մի հոգեբանից և դա ողջամիտ է : :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ,
>  իրար ճիշտ հասկանալու համար բերեմ այսպիսի օրնակ.
> սկսզբից ինձ համար հաճելի էր  
>   սիրալիր լինել  բոլոր կանաց հետ, 
>   օգնել նրանց, 
>    ցույց տալ ուշադրություն, 
>    չմերժել  տարբեր հարցերում....
>  բայց այդ ժամանակ ես չեի կարողանում հաջողության հասնել որպես  *զուգընկեր*, իսկ  երբ  սկսեցի նրանց պատժել իրենց չարաճճիությունների համար, մերժել նրանց տարբեր հարցերում, տեսա որ դրանով ավելի  հետաքրքիր եմ դառնում նրանց համար։


Դառը ճշմարտություն  :Sad:

----------


## Narinfinity

Կանանց մոտ ակնառու երևում է , թե տվյալ կինը կամ մանավանդ աղջիկը տեսած տղային իրեն հարմար է գտնում , թե ոչ :
Տարիքը այնքան էլ երկրորդական գործոն չէ , ինչքան որ ասում ենք հաճախ ,
Ֆիզիկական տվյալներով աղջիկն ու տղան պիտի համապատասխանեն իրար , որ մի բան ստացվի :

Հետո ամեն մարդ իր համար հարմար և անհարմար մարդկանց տեսակներն  ունի , որը չես փոխի : :Sad:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Բառ չէ... արտահայտություն է... հիվանդանոցում... գինեկոլոգի մոտ...
> *"Դուք երեխայի եք սպասում:"*


Արտահայտությունը ճիշտ է, բայց ես խոսում եմ բառի մասին,
մի հատիկ բառ...

----------


## Գեվորգ

Դուք կարող եք չհամաձայնվմել տղաներ, բայց կգա մի օր ու դուք ինձ կհասկանաք...
Ես շատ բան եմ կորցրել, որպեսզի բացահայտեմ այն, ինչի մասին խոսվում է.
ես կորցրել եմ տարիներ ու ...բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ

Այն, որ աղջիկները  չպետք է համաձայնվեին այս կարծիքի հետ, իմ համար նորություն չի։
Կանայք դա չեն ընդունի,  որովհետև այսպիսի ձգտումը առաջանում է ԵՆԹԱԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ։
Բայց ...
*Կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով իրենից ուժեղ է* / ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես/։ Հետաքրքիր է , բայց ամենստեռվոզիկ ու նյարդային կանայք, այդ մասին ճչում են բոլորից բարձր։
ԻՆՉՈՒ՞
Կինը չի կարող հասկանալ ու երբեք չի ընդունի դա, բայց նրան պետք է մեկը, որը կպաշտպանի ամենաառաջինը  հենց իրենից/ կնոջից/ .
Նորից եմ կրկնում այդ ձգտումը առաջանում է ենթագիտակցականում, դրա դեմ ոչինչ չի կարելի անել, դրանք գեներ են, դա կնոջ Էության մի մասն է, գիտակցությունը կարող է  պատճառաբանել, խեղաթյուրել , արդարացնել, նույնիսկ հերքել։
Նույնիսկ ամենաուժեղ կինը  փնտրում են մի տղամարդու, ով իրենից ուժեղ է ։ Հարցեր են առաջանում... մի գուցե նա այնքան ել վստահ չի իր ուժերի վրա, մի գուցե նա այնքան ել չի վստահում ինքն իրեն, 
մի գուցե նա վստահ  չի, որ ճիշտ ձևով է ղեկավարում սեփական ուժերը։
Ինչքան ել ուժեղ լինի կինը, նրան պետք է մեկը որի վրա կարող է նա "հենվել"։

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Կանանց հրապուրելու հայտնի ձև կա՝ չփորձել կանաց հրապուրել:


 :Hands Up:  

ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, ցույց չտալ, թե փորձում ես նրանց հրապուրել, 

"Ինչքան քիչ ենք մենք սիրում կնոջը,
այնքան հեշտ ենք նրան դուր գալիս։"
                                                                 Պուշկին

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Դու ահավոր սխալվում ես: Դա գուցե նրանց թույլ տեսակն է, ոչ ինքուրույն, որ փոքրուց էլ հենց այդպես են դաստիարակվել:
> ՈՒժեղ կնոջը կամ աղջկան ոչ ոք չի կարող ղեկավարել:
> Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Ցանկացած մեկը, որ փորձում է ինձ ղեկավարել, գրողի ծոցն է ուղարկվում:


Դա նրանից է, որ քեզ հանդիպած այդ տղաները իրականում թույլ են եղել, կամ, երեևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել, քեզանից ուժեղ չեն եղել։
Ղեկավարել ասելով ես նկատի չունեմ միայն դատարկ  հրամաններ տալը, ես նկատի ունեմ հոգեբանորեն կառավարելը, առաջնորդելը, ես նկատի ունեմ լիդերության հատկանիշները։
Տղամարդ- կին զույգի մեջ տղամարդը պիտի լինի լիդերը, հակառակ դեպքում կինը անգիտակցորեն կձգտի ավելի ուժեղ տղամարդու գտնել / իսկ կգտնի, թե չէ...  դա այլ հարց է  /
Երբ կինը ղեկավարում է տղամարդուն,  տղամարդը կորցնում է  սեքսուալությունը, հուսուվ եմ, որ դուք կհամաձայնվեք այս պնդման հետ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինձ գրավում են խելացի և մաքուր տղամարդիկ


Դե, խելացիությունը, ինձ թվում էր, նույնիսկ ավելորդ է նշելը, դա ինքնին հասկանալի է։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

*Գևորգ*, եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ապա այդ մտքի հեղինակային իրավունքը քեզ չի պատկանում: Շատ եմ լսել այդ միտքը... հայ տղերքից, իմ ընկերներից ու ծանոթներից...

Բայց այսօր որոշել եմ անկեղծ լինել ու  պարզ ասել այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դա հայ տղերքի ու տղամարդկանց մոտ կոմպլեքս է, բարդույթ: Այնքան են մտածում, որ իրենք պետք է իրենց կնոջը ղեկավարեն, որ շատ հաճախ ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է նրանով, որ հայկական շատ ընտանիքներում "լիդերը" կինն է լինում, ղեկավարում է կինը, կառավարում է կինը  :Wink: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի խորանանք, ապա իմ կարծիքով դու ճիշտ ես, որ բոլոր կանայք ուզում են, որ իրենց ղեկավարեն՝ ենթագիտակցորեն: Միայն թե սխալվում ես, որ միայն կանայք են այդպես: Իրականում բոլոր մարդիկ են ենթագիտակցորեն ուզում որ իրենց ղեկավարեն՝ անկախ նրանից կին են, թե տղամարդ: Մեկը քիչ ավելի շատ է ուզում, մյուսը ավելի քիչ: Վիճակագրական տվյալներ չունեմ. հնարավոր է որ վիճակագրությունն ասում է, որ կանանց մեծամասնության մեջ այդ ձգտումը փոքր-ինչ ավելի շատ է քան տղամարդկանց: Դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում:

Բանն այն է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ նաև ունեն իշխելու, ղեկավարելու ձգտում և "հնարավորություն": Ու ինչպես ղեկավարվելու ձգտումն է, այնպես էլ սա, մեկի մոտ շատ է, մյուսի մոտ քիչ: Ու այս մեծությունները հակադարձ համեմատական չեն: Այսինքն եթե մեկն ունի ղեկավարելու մեծ ձգտում, դեռ չի նշանակում որ իր ղեկավարվելու ձգտումը քիչ է:

Ու կա հասարակ ճշմարտություն, որ եթե մարդը չի կարողանում ղեկավարել, իր այդ հատկանիշը թույլ է, ապա նա պետք չի որ փորձի ղեկավարել, աղջկա դուրը գալու կամ հաջողակ լինելու համար: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հակառակ էֆֆեկտը կլինի:

Եվ ամենևին պարտադիր չի, որ ղեկավարվել ցանկացող աղջիկը հավանի միայն բնավորությամբ լիդերներին ու միայն նրանց հետ երջանիկ լինի: Կյանքը շատ տարօրինակ երևույթ է՝ լիքը անակնկալներով: Երբեք պետք չի կյանքի համար սահմանումներ փնտրել, ճշգրիտը չեք գտնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց այսօր որոշել եմ անկեղծ լինել ու պարզ ասել այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դա հայ տղերքի ու տղամարդկանց մոտ կոմպլեքս է, բարդույթ: Այնքան են մտածում, որ իրենք պետք է իրենց կնոջը ղեկավարեն, որ շատ հաճախ ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է նրանով, որ հայկական շատ ընտանիքներում "լիդերը" կինն է լինում, ղեկավարում է կինը, կառավարում է կինը


Համաձայն եմ



> Իրականում բոլոր մարդիկ են ենթագիտակցորեն ուզում որ իրենց ղեկավարեն՝ անկախ նրանից կին են, թե տղամարդ:


Ճիշտ է




> Ղեկավարել ասելով ես նկատի չունեմ միայն դատարկ հրամաններ տալը, ես նկատի ունեմ հոգեբանորեն կառավարելը, առաջնորդելը, ես նկատի ունեմ լիդերության հատկանիշները։


Լիդերության հատկանիշը հայ տղամարդկանց մեծամասնության մոտ բացակայում է:
Իսկ ես, այօ, սիրում եմ ինձանից ավելի բարձր մտավոր ունակություններով տղամարդկանց, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում հավասար: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ուզում եմ ղեկավարվել: Պարզապես այլ տեսակի տղամարդկանց հետ անհետաքրքիր է:

----------


## NINOK

Ինչպես հրապուրել կանանց կամ Ինչ են ուզում կանայք.իմ կարծիքով սխալ հարցեր են.որովհետև տարբեր կանանց կամ աղջիկների մոտ հայացքները տարբեր են կյանքին. :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Chuk  ես ուզում եմ ասել քեզ, որ չնայած մեր` այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքների որոշակի տարաձայնություններին, ես պարզապես հիացած եմ քո ԱՆԶՈւԳԱԿԱՆ գրելաոճով ! Դու իսկապես շատ հետաքրքիր ու ճիշտ մտքեր ես արտահայտում, որոնց մեջ  երբեմն տրամաբանության վիթխարի թռիչք կա պարփակած: Ուզում եմ ասել նաև, որ ես էլ ժամանակին քո շատ մտքերի հետ կհամաձայնվեի. եթե քո տեղը լինեի ու տեսած չլինեի այն ինչ տեսել ու ապրել եմ  ես ել մոտավորպես նույն կերպ կարտահայտվեի: 
Դու գիտես, որ տարբերվում ես ուրիշ տղաներից: Դեռ պատանեկան տարիքում դու հասկացար, որ իրերին այլ կերպ ես նայում, ընկալում,  այլ կերպ ես մտածում, քան մյուս բոլորը:Ու դու հասկացել ես, որ քո ճիշտ ու ուժեղ կարծիքը, շատ առավելություններ է տալիս քեզ ուրիշների նկատմամբ կյանքի ԱՄԵՆԱՏԱՐԲԵՐ բնագավառներում... քո  մտածելակերպը քեզ շաատ է օգնել կյանքում...

Ու դու սովորաբար  ճիշտ ես եղել...
Այդ ճշտությունը  օգնում է քեզ առաջ գնալ ամենատարբեր ասպարեզներում` ճանապարհ հարթելով ինքդ քեզ համար:
Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, քո տրամաբանորեն ճիշտ կարծիքը կարող  անօգուտ, շատ հաճախ նաև վնասակար լինի, երբ մենք  նայում ենք մեր  անձնական կյանքի առեղծվածային, հանելուկներով լի կողմը` կանանց հետ փոխհարաբերությունները:  

Բայց կյանքում շատ երևույթներ են պատահում, որոնք պարզապես չեն ենթարկվում դասական տրամաբանության օրենքներին:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> տարբեր կանանց կամ աղջիկների մոտ հայացքները տարբեր են կյանքին.


Բնական է.
բայց լսելով կանանց, մի գուցե կարելի է ըդհանուր բաներ գտնել:
Օրինակ` կանայք փնտրում  են ավելի ուժեղ տղամարդու, քան իրենք են:
Սա կարելի է ընդհանրացնել.

----------


## Գեվորգ

Ուզում եմ հարցնել կանանց. Եթե մի կողմ դնենք արտաքինը, ֆիզիկական տվյալները, սցիալական վիճակը....* ինչպիսի ներքին, անձնական հատկանիշներ պիտի ունենա կատարյալ տղամարդը?*
Խնդրում եմ գրեք ձեր կարծիքները.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուզում եմ հարցնել կանանց. Եթե մի կողմ դնենք արտաքինը, ֆիզիկական տվյալները, սցիալական վիճակը....* ինչպիսի ներքին, անձնական հատկանիշներ պիտի ունենա կատարյալ տղամարդը?*
> Խնդրում եմ գրեք ձեր կարծիքները.


Ես արդեն գրել եմ ինձ համար ամենակարևոր հատկությունների մասին, բայց ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ.  :Wink:  ինձ համար կատարյալ տղամարդն այսպիսին է.  բարի, շատ ազնիվ (առնվազն իմ չափ  :Tongue:  ), խելացի, սկզբունքային, ներողամիտ, լայն մտածելակերպի տեր, կաղապարացած չլինի, այսինքն՝ ընդունակ լինի նոր գաղափարներ ընկալելու և ընդունելու, զարգացած, հումորի զգացումով, նրբանկատ ու պատասխանատու։ Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ նա նաև պետք է զերծ լինի վնասակար սովորություններից. չպետք է ծխի, չպետք է խմի (դե, ես կատարյալի մասին եմ ասում, բայց այդպիսիք շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, բայց հանդիպում են), նաև պետք է ինձ նման բուսակեր լինի  :Tongue:  ու կիսի իմ հայացքները կյանքի նկատմամբ (նկատի ունեմ այն հայացքները, որոնք շատ քիչ մարդիկ են կիսում  :Sad:  )։
 Մի բան էլ մոռացա. նրա մեջ պիտի գոնե որոշ չափով պահպանված լինի մանկական անմիջականությունը։ Ինձ համար դա շատ կարևոր է։
Կարծես թե բան չեմ մոռացել։ Որ հետո հիշեմ, կավելացնեմ։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ հարցնել կանանց. Եթե մի կողմ դնենք արտաքինը, ֆիզիկական տվյալները, սցիալական վիճակը....* ինչպիսի ներքին, անձնական հատկանիշներ պիտի ունենա կատարյալ տղամարդը?*
> Խնդրում եմ գրեք ձեր կարծիքները.


Ասե՞մ: Նախ պետք է խելացի և ինտելեկտուալ լինի: Առանց դրա հնարավոր չէ, հակառակ դեպքում երկու նախադասությունից ավելի նրա պոխանակել չի լինի: Հետո պետք է քրիստոնյա լինի (ոչ թե այնպիսին, ինչպիսին համարվում է հայ ջողովուրդը, այլ իսկապես քրիստոնյա, բառի բուն իմաստով): Վերջինն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ: Կարիք չկա այլ մանրամասնություններ գրելու: Իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ չպետք է փորձի ինձ վրա իշխել ու կարծիքներ պարտադրել:

----------


## Narinfinity

Նախ , Հարգելի Բյուրակն ,
Ճիշտն ասած , սկզբից միշտ էլ կարելի է լավատես լինել հետագայի համար, երբ աղջիկը  դուր է գալիս առաջին հայացքից , 
բայց նաև պրոբլեմներն են շատ , որ հոգսերի հետ միասին մոռացվում է սերը աղջկա նկատմամբ ,իհարկե կախված թե ինչ բարդություն կունենան հոգսերը և պրոբլեմները , նաև կախված տղու կազմակերպված լինելուց , նայած թե ինչ լավ ընկերներ բարեկամներ կհանդիպեն , որ կյանքում հաղթող դիրքով լինի տղեն :
Լավ է , թե ազատ լինենք ու ոչ մեկին էլ չպատկանենք , որ երբ ուզենանք և ում որ արժանի համարենք , կարողանանք սիրել ու նվիրվել : Շատ դժվար է սիրել հենց մեկին , քանի որ ապրում ենք բոլորս և բոլորի հետ , և ստիպված կապվում ենք , հարմարվում բոլորի կարծիքի և շահերի ... հետ : 
Միակ թերությունը կամ խոչընդոտը դա մեր մենակ լինելու , այն որ մենակ մեր մասին ենք սկսում մտածել և մոռանում ենք , որ աշխարհը մեր փոքր շուրջը չի միայն , 
 իմ կարծիքով պետք ա իրար օգնել ինչով հնարավոր ա , որ ետ փողը մարդու մաքրությունը չնսեմացնի :
Հուսով եմ որ Հայերով մի քիչ արագ որոշումներ կկայացնենք և կաշխատենք որ դրանք լինեն մեր բոլորի համար էլ լավ , այլ ոչ թե ամեն մեկը իրան մենակ տեսնա մեր հետաքրքիր աշխարհում ,իսկ մեր աղջիկները իրոք որ արժանի են  երջանիկ լինելու և սիրվելու համար :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Narinfinity> Չհասկացա, թե քո գրածն ինչու էր ինձ ուղղված, ինչ կապ ուներ իմ գրառումների հետ

----------


## kiki

> Դա հարցի մյուս կողմն ա Chuk, արի ենթադրենք , որ այդպիսի բնավորության գիծ կա, ես վստահ եմ, որ կա, բայց դա հետո...  ես ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ բանական վարքագիծը-դա ամենագնահատելի գծերից մեկն է, բայց եթե տեսնում ես, որ աղջիները չեն հրապուրվում քեզքնով ԱՅՆՊԻՍԻՆ ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻՆ ԿԱՍ, կփորձես չէ ՞փոխել քեզ,  թե չէ հո ամբողջ կյանքում անհաջողակ չե՞ս մնալու...  
> կներրես, որ օրինակը քո վրա եմ բերում


Նման բնավորության գիծ չի կարող լինել, քանի որ տարբեր մարդիկ ունեն տարբեր բնավորություն , ճաշակ և ցանկություններ  :Smile: , և եթե ինր որ մեկին դւո այդպիսին դուր չես հգալիս, պա կգտնվի մեկ ուրիշը, որին դուր կգաս, չնայած ոմանք այդպես էլ չեն գտնում կյանքում նման մարդու, բայց դա արդեն բացառություն է...մի խոսքով, եթե դու աղջկան դուր չես գալիս, ապա սխալ է քեզ փոխելը միայն նրա համար, որ նա քեզ հավանի...միևնույն է, դա դու չես լինի, այլ մի կերպար, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում ցնդելու է...և հետո, ինչ իմաստ ունի ինքդ քեզ փոխելը, չի հավանում, թող չհավանի, ինչի ինչ-որ մեկի համար ուրիշ մարդ դառնալ??? պետք չի կյանոքւմ դեմքը կորցնել...

----------


## kiki

> Նախ աղջիկներին հրապուրելու համար պետք է մեզ դնենք նրանց տեղը և հարցնենք ինքներս մեզ.
> Ինչու սիրել հենց այս տղային կամ ընդհանրապես մարդուն,
> Պարզվում է , որ մենք էլ սիրում ենք այն անհատին կամ էակին , որը մեզ համար ինչ-որ տեղ հերոս է , ոնց որ հեքիաթներում է լինում , քնքշության չափանիշներին առավելագույնն է համապատասխանում :
> Հա , նաև տղան պիտի լինի պաշտպան հերոս , որը աղջկան կփրկի բոլոր հոգսերից , նրա համար "աստղեր կիջեցնի" և այլն , կամ էլ ուղղակի նվիրված և վստահելի ընկեր կլինի այս կարճ ու հրաշք կյանքում , ինչպես որ շատերն են նրան այդպես կոչում` կարճ ու հրաշալի


Պաշտպան հերոս...? լավ ասեցիր...իրականում , կոնկրետ ինձ համար կարևոր չի արտաքինը, չնայած սիրում եմ բարձրահասակ ու թիկնեղ տղաների: Կարևորը, որ նա լինի ՄԱՐԴ, իր թերություններով ու առավելություններով... ընդհանրապես  աղջիկներին (նկատի ունեմ նորմալ խելքը գլխին) , կարևոր է զգալ, որ կողքին ուժեղ, լուրջ (նկատի չունեմ ընդհանրապես չծիծաղող...նկատի ունեմ կյանքին լուրջ նայող ու հասուն խելքով) ու կայացած մարդ, որին կարող ես վստահել, որը քեզ միշտ կօգնի ու կպաշտպանի ում հետ քեզ ապահով ու հանգիստ կզգաս...մի խոսքով, ոչ թե փոքր եռեխա, նոր ակնոցով հիացած, կամ էլ "լավ ընկերների" մասին պատմող ու իրեն լավ տղա ցուցադրող մեկը...այլ հասուն երիտասարդ...ցավոք, հայ տղաների հիմնական մասը առաջին տիպին է պատկանում, ու շատ ուշ է մեծանում...
մի նեղացեք, սուտ ասել չեմ կարողանում...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Վայ, վերջապես կարդացի ամբողջը…հիմա սկսեմ…



> կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան
> ԿԻՆԸ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐՎԻ ՄԻ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴՈՎ, ՈՎ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ ՆՐԱՆ ! ! !


սխալվում ես հարգելիս, շատ ես սխալվում:
և հետո, ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, և "ինչ են ուզում կանայք" հարցը անիմաստ է ինչ-որ տեղ: նայած թե ով:



> Այն, որ աղջիկները չպետք է համաձայնվեին այս կարծիքի հետ, իմ համար նորություն չի։
> Կանայք դա չեն ընդունի, որովհետև այսպիսի ձգտումը առաջանում է ԵՆԹԱԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ։
> Կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով իրենից ուժեղ է / ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես/։ Հետաքրքիր է , բայց ամենստեռվոզիկ ու նյարդային կանայք, այդ մասին ճչում են բոլորից բարձր։


ես միշտ ասում եմ այն, ինչ կարծում եմ, դա իմ սկզբունքներից մեկն է: Հավատա, եթե ասում եմ, որ դա այդպես չի, ուրեմն հաստատ այդպես եմ կարծում:
այո, դու ճիրտ ես, ինձ համար կարևոր է որ իմ ընտրյալը ավլի ուժեղ լինի, բայց ցանկանալ , որ նա լինի ուժեղ բոլորովին չի նշանակում , ցանկանալ որ նա կառավարի քեզ : Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:



> ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, ցույց չտալ, թե փորձում ես նրանց հրապուրել, 
> 
> "Ինչքան քիչ ենք մենք սիրում կնոջը,
> այնքան հեշտ ենք նրան դուր գալիս։"
> Պուշկին


համաձայն չեմ: բոլոր աղջիկների համար կարևոր է իմանալ, որ հետաքևքևում է տղային, ու որ նրա համար  կարևոր մարդ է, հավատա ինձ:  :Wink:  



> ես կարող եմ լավ ընտրություն անել, երբ ունեմ ընտրության հնարավորություն։
> իսկ ինչքան մեծ է ընտրանին, էնքան ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն կանեմ։


կարծես շուկայական հարաբերությունների մասին խոսես  :Smile:  



> " ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱՆՈՒՄ
> ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ - մարդու ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ"


Այ այստեղ լիովին համաձայն եմ հետդ:



> Դե.. դա քո իրավունքն ա, իսկ ինձ համար կարևորը այս շրջանակներում այն նպատակն է, որին ես ձգտում եմ ... գտնել այն ամենալավին, հրապուրել ու կյանքս կապել նրա հետ տրվելով անմնացորդ նվիրվածությամբ։
> Նպատակի հասնելու ամենակարճ ճանապրհը հետևյալն է՝
> վերլուծիր բոլոր գործողություններդ ու փորձիր հասկանալ որոնք են քո սխալները, ցուցաբերի ճկունություն,
> անըդհատ փոխի ստրատեգիաներդ մինչև գտնես ամենաարդյունավետը։
> Արա այն ինչ հաջողություն ա բերում ու մոտեցնում ա քո նպատակին, այլ ոչ այն ինչ քո դուրն ա գալիս,


Իսկ դու համոզված ես որ ամենալավը կա???
և հետո, պլանավորել երբեք պետք չի: Չես գտնում, որ գործողությունները վերլուծելը և ստրատեգիաներ հորինելը անիմաստ է? տարբեր աղջիկներ տարբեր մոտեցում են պահանջում, ունեն տարեր բնավորություններ ու ընդհանրացնելն անիմաստ է, իմ կարծիքով:

ես իրատես եմ, ու հասկանում եմ , որ իդեալական մարդ չկա, բայց ասեմ, որ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է ազնվությունը (տանել չեմ կարողանում սուտը, կեղծիքը...անկեղծ), բարությունը ու հարգանքը մարդկանց նկատմամբ:  մեկ ել եթե խղճով լինի ու ինչպես Յուլիանան ասեց, ինձ նման բուսակեր, շատ ավելի լավ կլինի  :Wink:  

և ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով, ցանկացած տիպի, հատկապես կին-տղամարդ հարաբերությունների համար կարևոր է հետևյալ գաղափարների գոյությունը.
1. փոխադարձ հարգանք
2. փոխադարձ վստահություն
3. փոխադարձ հասկացուղթություն (չգիտեմ ,  ճիշտ եմ ասում բառը , նկատի ունեմ понимание :Smile:   )
4. նման հետաքրքրություններ , ինր որ բան , որ ընդհանուր կլինի 2-ի համար 
5. ու բնականաբար փոխադարձ սեր

----------


## kiki

> Չնայած միտք է  Գուցե այդ ձևն օգտագործեմ աղջիկ "խոսացնելուց": Ենթադրենք փողոցում տեսնում եմ մի գեղեցկուհու և հրապուրվում նրանով: Մոտենամ և ասեմ.
> - Արի ես քեզ ղեկավարեմ:
> Երևի նա անմիջապես ինձնով կհրապուրվի ու խելոք գառնուկի նման հետևիցս կգա


Մինչև հիմա ծիծաղս չեմ կարողանում զսպել  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ նորից կարդացի գրառումները, ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, թե կանայք Գևորգի համար պարզապես թանկարժեք իրեր են, որոնք ուզում է զեղչով ձեռք բերել:  :Cray:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ամեն դեպքում, պիտի ես էլ ասեմ, այն կինը որը կցանկան ա, որ իրեն ղեկավարեն երբեք ո'չ իմ հրապուրանքին կարժանանա, ո'չ էլ հարգանքին: Երևի ստրկուհիները հիացած էին իրենց տերերով հա՞:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> ........ կանայք Գևորգի համար պարզապես թանկարժեք իրեր են, որոնք ուզում է զեղչով ձեռք բերել:




Դե՛ լավ; ... մի՛ չափազանցրու )

----------


## Գեվորգ

> ......կարծես շուկայական հարաբերությունների մասին խոսես


լավ, դու կարող ես հավատալ այն ամենին ինչին  ուզում ես, բայց քեզ համար մի  "սիրալիրություն" արա ; կարդա  *Владимир Басун։  "Человек как товар и покупатель на сексуально-брачном рынке"*    գրքի    *"Договор мены партнера-продавца на партнера–покупателя"* գլուխը։

 :Think:

----------


## Գեվորգ

ես ոնց հասկացա ստեղ մենակ Narinfinity- է իմ կողմից; մյուսներն ուզում են ինձ  խեղդել .....։((

----------


## Ուլուանա

> լավ, դու կարող ես հավատալ այն ամենին ինչին  ուզում ես, բայց քեզ համար մի  "սիրալիրություն" արա ; կարդա  *Владимир Басун։  "Человек как товар и покупатель на сексуально-брачном рынке"*    գրքի    *"Договор мены партнера-продавца на партнера–покупателя"* գլուխը։


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ համար գրքի վերնագիրն արդեն վանող է։ 




> ես ոնց հասկացա ստեղ մենակ Narinfinity- է իմ կողմից; մյուսներն ուզում են ինձ խեղդել .....։((


Եթե մյուսները քո կարծիքները չեն կիսում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ուզում են քեզ խեղդել։ Պարզապես ամեն մարդ իր տեսակետն է արտահայտում։  :Smile:

----------


## Jirayr24

Կարծում եմ կարող եմ մի քանի հետաքրքիր քայլեր նշել ծանոթության սկզբի համար, բայց չեմ երաշխավորում արդյունքի լրիվ դրական  արդյունք:

1. - Բարև, արի ծանոթանանք, չնայած չեմ բացառում ցանկության ոչ փոխադարձ լինելը, համենայն դեպս ուրախ կլինեի:  
       Նախկինում չենք տեսնվել, իսկ դու փորձիր հիշես, ճիշտն ասած ինձ այնքնա էլ չի        հետքրքրում անցածը:
       Գիտես ինչու եմ փորձում ծանոթանալ? Միշտ չէ որ կարելի է հանդիպել հետքրքիր մարդու: 
       Չեմ ուզում կորցնես այս հարմար առիթը, որը կարող է տպավորիչ ու հաջողված ծանոթության սկիզբ լինի: Կարծում եմ դու ավելի մեծ կարիք ունես վստահելի ու ազնիվ ընկերոջ, քան ես ընկերուհու:
      Վստահ եմ ավելի ցանկալի է, որ նոր ծանոթությունդ լինի ռոմանտիկ, զուգադիպության անվան տակ, չնայած անհավատալի բան եմ ասում, քանի որ շատ քիչ են հանդիպում նման դեպքեր:
     Պատահական ծանոթության հանդեպ կանխակալ կարծիք ունես?
/եթե ոչ?/
    -Մեր համար ավելի շահեկան կլիներ եթե ասեիր չեմ ընդունում, բայց նաև չեմ խորշում: 
/եթե այո?/
------------շարունակելի-----------

----------


## kiki

*ԳԵՎՈՐԳ*, Հարգելի երիտասարդ, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ուզում խեղդել... դու քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, մենք` մերը ... եթե չեմ սխալվում ֆորումը հենց դրա համար է ստեղծված...իսկ գրքի միայն վերնագիրն արդեն տհաճ է ...
Իսկ ինչ էր գրված խմբագրելուց առաջ?

----------


## JAVA

> չեմ ասի



Բյուրակն ջան դե դա այդպես է բնությունն է այդպիսին ինչ կարանք անել , այնպես որ համակեիպվիր այդ մտքի հետ իմ բարի խորհուրդը :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> *ԳԵՎՈՐԳ*, Հարգելի երիտասարդ, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ուզում խեղդել... դու քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, մենք` մերը ... եթե չեմ սխալվում ֆորումը հենց դրա համար է ստեղծված...իսկ գրքի միայն վերնագիրն արդեն տհաճ է ...
> Իսկ ինչ էր գրված խմբագրելուց առաջ?


Նույնը, խմբագրությունը ուրիշ պատճառներով էր։ "Դար" Ակումբում խոսքի սահմանափակում ՉԿԱ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. - Բարև, արի ծանոթանանք, չնայած չեմ բացառում ցանկության ոչ փոխադարձ լինելը, համենայն դեպս ուրախ կլինեի:
> Նախկինում չենք տեսնվել, իսկ դու փորձիր հիշես, ճիշտն ասած ինձ այնքնա էլ չի հետքրքրում անցածը:
> Գիտես ինչու եմ փորձում ծանոթանալ? Միշտ չէ որ կարելի է հանդիպել հետքրքիր մարդու:
> Չեմ ուզում կորցնես այս հարմար առիթը, որը կարող է տպավորիչ ու հաջողված ծանոթության սկիզբ լինի: Կարծում եմ դու ավելի մեծ կարիք ունես վստահելի ու ազնիվ ընկերոջ, քան ես ընկերուհու:
> Վստահ եմ ավելի ցանկալի է, որ նոր ծանոթությունդ լինի ռոմանտիկ, զուգադիպության անվան տակ, չնայած անհավատալի բան եմ ասում, քանի որ շատ քիչ են հանդիպում նման դեպքեր:
> Պատահական ծանոթության հանդեպ կանխակալ կարծիք ունես?
> /եթե ոչ?/


Ես հաստատ թույլ չէի տա, որ ինչ-որ անծանոթ հասնցներ այսքան շատ բան ասել:  :LOL: 
Տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ պատահական մեկը մոտենում է ու ցանկանում ծանոթանալ, ինչ էլ որ ասի:

----------


## Chuk

> լավ, դու կարող ես հավատալ այն ամենին ինչին  ուզում ես, բայց քեզ համար մի  "սիրալիրություն" արա ; կարդա  *Владимир Басун։  "Человек как товар и покупатель на сексуально-брачном рынке"*    գրքի    *"Договор мены партнера-продавца на партнера–покупателя"* գլուխը։


Տանել չեմ կարողանում նման տիպի գրքերը:
Սպանեն, չեմ կարդա: Կարդալու դեպքում, կկարդամ ծիծաղելով:
Ի՞նչ անեմ, էս էլ իմ վերաբերմունքն է նման գաղափարներին :Blush:

----------


## Narinfinity

Բարի օր մարդիկ,
Կանանց ուշադրությունը գրավելու համար անհրաժեշտ է .
Հարգել նրան իր բոլոր առավելություններով և թերություններով հանդերց ,
Ընդհանուր հարցերով շփվելու առիթներ որոնել նրա հետ ,
Նախ և միշտ լինել կամ զգալ նրա ընկերը , որը պատահական մարդու նման հոգ կտանի նրա մասին,
Անհրաժեշտ է ժամանակին և արդիական կամ ոչ հին կատակներ , կամ հրաշքներ / փոկուսներ/  ցույց տալ ,
Բուրավետ ծաղիկներով զարդարել նրա օրը , պարզապես անակնկալ նվերներ թաքցնել,
Մտածել նրա մասին նրանից հեռու գտնվելով  մեն մենակ լինելիս, և ծրագրեր մտածելով , միայն թե նրան կյանքդ չպատմես ,քանի չի հետաքրքրում , մնաս անձանոթ, բայց միշտ էլ նուրբ կամ զարմանալի գործեր ցույց տաս ,
եթե բախտ վիճակվի , որ նրան տեսնես երբ աչքերը փակի և ուզենա քնի , նրան օգնես հարմար տեղ պատրաստես, այսինքն վերմակով ծածկես ու երկար շատ երկար նայես դեմքին ու մտքեիցդ ելնելով մեղմ ժպտաս.... :Smile:  
Լավ եղեք և երջանիկ, կյանքը հավերժ չէ : :Shok:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Եթե մյուսները քո կարծիքները չեն կիսում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ուզում են քեզ խեղդել։ Պարզապես ամեն մարդ իր տեսակետն է արտահայտում։


Kiki>>
Uluana>>

 :Joker:  կատակում եմ,  )   ինչ էլ լուրջ եք մոտեցել  :Lol2:  
ոնց որ նեղացկոտ երեխային դաստիարակեք   )   :Nono:   >>> :Yerexa:   :Shout:   :Cray: 

_Հարգելի երիտասարդ, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ուզում խեղդել... դու քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, մենք` մերը ... եթե չեմ սխալվում ֆորումը հենց դրա համար է ստեղծված..._

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Կարծում եմ կարող եմ մի քանի հետաքրքիր քայլեր նշել ծանոթության սկզբի համար, բայց չեմ երաշխավորում արդյունքի լրիվ դրական  արդյունք:
> 
> 1. - Բարև, արի ծանոթանանք, չնայած չեմ բացառում ցանկության ոչ փոխադարձ լինելը, համենայն դեպս ...........


*Jirayr* 
 :Think:  ես մտածում եմ , որ մենք առանձին զրուցելու թեմա կունենանք.... պատկերացնում եմ ինչքան կզարմանաս :Shok:  , երբ իմանաս թե ինչքան հզոր հոգեբանանական տեխնիկաներ կարելի է օգտագործել    :Xeloq:   քո խոսելավոճին համապատասխան , դարձնելով խոսքերդ  90 տոկոսով արդյունավետ !
ես հետո կկապնվեմ քեզ հետ  :Telephone:  ..., ինձ թվում է մենք շաատ "բան"-եր կարող ենք մշակել :Russian:  
առայժմ  :Bye:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Բյուրակն ջան դե դա այդպես է բնությունն է այդպիսին ինչ կարանք անել , այնպես որ համակեիպվիր այդ մտքի հետ իմ բարի խորհուրդը


*JAVA* ինչի մասին է խոսքը ?



> Ես հաստատ թույլ չէի տա, որ ինչ-որ անծանոթ հասնցներ այսքան շատ բան ասել: 
> Տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ պատահական մեկը մոտենում է ու ցանկանում ծանոթանալ, ինչ էլ որ ասի:


*Jirayr*  եթե  "Փողոցային Ծանոթության Արվեստ"-ում փորձ կամ գիտելիքներ ունես կհամաձայնվես Բյուրակնի ասածների հետ   :Not I:  `_Ես հաստատ թույլ չէի տա, որ ինչ-որ անծանոթ հասնցներ այսքան շատ բան ասել_, ....բանն այն է, որ հայ աղջիկներից 10-ից 4  հոգին միայն "կլսեին" մինչև վերջ, այն ել ...վերջում ոչինչ չեին պատասխանի .... իբր թե քեզ չեն նկատել>>   _  էս մարշրուտկեն ինչի չի գալի    էէէ  _

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Տանել չեմ կարողանում նման տիպի գրքերը:
> Սպանեն, չեմ կարդա: Կարդալու դեպքում, կկարդամ ծիծաղելով:
> Ի՞նչ անեմ, էս էլ իմ վերաբերմունքն է նման գաղափարներին


Человек как товар и покупатель на сексуально-брачном рынке   :This:  

*Chuk* մեջը շատ հիմարություններ կան  :Fool:  , բայց հետաքրքիր պահեր կգտնես  :Good: 

* Նարեկ* պատահական չի, որ նման թեմա ես բացել>> _Ինչպես մոռանալ նրան , եթե նա արդեն ընկեր ունի ..................._ :Sad:  
չնայած........ ես մի ժամանակ ավելի անհաջողակ էի , քան դու :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր հարցերով շփվելու առիթներ որոնել նրա հետ


Ատում եմ, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում է ինձ համոզել, որ Ալանիս Մորիսեթն իր սիրած երգչուհին է, չնայած ընդամենը 1-2 երգ է լսել  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ատում եմ, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում է ինձ համոզել, որ Ալանիս Մորիսեթն իր սիրած երգչուհին է, չնայած ընդամենը 1-2 երգ է լսել


*Թեմայից դուրս*
Բյուր, ես Ալանիս Մորիսեթ շատ եմ սիրում: Արտակարգ կոմպոզիտոր է: "Պրոֆեսիոնալ" կինոյի համար գրած երաժշտությունն ուղղակի սպանում է...

*Թեմայից ներս*
Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կկատարվի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը Ալանիս Մորիսեթ լսողի հետ ընդհանուր թեմա իմ վերևում գրած ձևով գտնի: Դրա համար եմ ասում, եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք :Cool:  

*Հ.Գ.* Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Թեմայից դուրս*
> Բյուր, ես Ալանիս Մորիսեթ շատ եմ սիրում: Արտակարգ կոմպոզիտոր է: "Պրոֆեսիոնալ" կինոյի համար գրած երաժշտությունն ուղղակի սպանում է...
> 
> *Թեմայից ներս*
> Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կկատարվի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը Ալանիս Մորիսեթ լսողի հետ ընդհանուր թեմա իմ վերևում գրած ձևով գտնի: Դրա համար եմ ասում, եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք 
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է


 :LOL:   :Hands Up:   Արտ, դու դեմք ես։

----------


## Anuk

> Ծիծաղելի է այն մարդը, ով չգիտի, թե ինչպես են երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնում, չի կարող դա անել, բայց ուզում է անել՝ աղջկան դուր գալու համար...


   Կատարյալ էր ասված: Ծիծաղելի է նաև այս հարցին պատասխան փնտրելը...Կանայք բոլորը տարբեր են ու տարբեր են նրանց նախասիրությունները:
    Արեք այն, ինչ ասում եք, ասեք այն, ինչ անելու եք, միշտ իմացեք ինչ եք ցանկանում, եղեք հաստատուն ու անդրդվելի, ինքնատիպ...պարզապես ՈւԺԵՂ եղեք ու հարկ է չմոռանալ, որ ամենն ու ամեն ոք անհատական մոտեցում են պահանջում: Սա իմ գուցե և սխալ, բայց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:
   Հեշտ է հրապուրելը, առավել դժվար՝ այն պահպանելն ու զարգացնելը: Ու չարժէ մի կնոջը հաճոյանալու համար դավաճանել ինքն իրեն, շրջապատին, համոզմունքներին...

----------


## kiki

> *Թեմայից դուրս*
> Բյուր, ես Ալանիս Մորիսեթ շատ եմ սիրում: Արտակարգ կոմպոզիտոր է: "Պրոֆեսիոնալ" կինոյի համար գրած երաժշտությունն ուղղակի սպանում է...
> ...
> *Հ.Գ.* Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Բայց մի բանում ճիշտ ես, նա արտակարգ կոմպոզիտոր և կատարող է, նրա նմանները...դե լավ, ասեմ շատ քիչ են, ուրիշներին ճչնեղացնելու համար...

----------


## kiki

> ...պարզապես ՈւԺԵՂ եղեք ու հարկ է չմոռանալ, որ ամենն ու ամեն ոք անհատական մոտեցում են պահանջում: Սա իմ գուցե և սխալ, բայց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:
>    Հեշտ է հրապուրելը, առավել դժվար՝ այն պահպանելն ու զարգացնելը: Ու չարժէ մի կնոջը հաճոյանալու համար դավաճանել ինքն իրեն, շրջապատին, համոզմունքներին...


Համաձայն եմ բոլոր ձեռքերով... :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Թեմայից դուրս*
> Բյուր, ես Ալանիս Մորիսեթ շատ եմ սիրում: Արտակարգ կոմպոզիտոր է: "Պրոֆեսիոնալ" կինոյի համար գրած երաժշտությունն ուղղակի սպանում է...
> 
> *Թեմայից ներս*
> Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կկատարվի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը Ալանիս Մորիսեթ լսողի հետ ընդհանուր թեմա իմ վերևում գրած ձևով գտնի: Դրա համար եմ ասում, եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք 
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է


Շատ ճիշտ էիր նկարագրել այն հիմար վիտաճակը, որի մեջ հաճախ հայտնվում են շատերը:
Ի դեպ, էսօր մեկը փորձում էր ինձ համոզել, որ ինձ համար երկնքից աստղեր է իջեցրել: 
Ստախոսությունն ու պարծենկոտությունն էլ չեմ սիրում: :LOL:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Գևորգ, տամ այս հարցին իմ գնահատականը 
> Կարծում եմ, որ սա հարց է, որը երբեք չպետք է տանք ինքներս մեզ:
> Կարծում եմ, որ սա հարց է, որի մասին երբեք չպետք է մտածենք:
> 
> Կան ավելի կարևոր հարցեր.
> Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ ամուսնանալուց հետո կարողանանք ընտանիքը պահել:
> Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ մեր կինը երբեք մեծ դժվարությունների առաջ չկանգնի:
> Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ մեր կնոջ կյանքը դժողքի չվերածենք:
> Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ կարողանանք մեր հետևից սերունդ՝ լավ սերունդ թողնել:
> Ինչպե՞ս անենք...



Chuk եթե մենք պատաս;անենք այս հարցին/_ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՀՐԱՊՈւՐԵԼ ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ?/_,ապա կպատասխանենք նա?  քո տված բոլոր հարցերին,/ հետագայում կասեմ թե ինչու/

----------


## Գեվորգ

Բյուրակն





> Բայց այսօր որոշել եմ անկեղծ լինել ու պարզ ասել այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դա հայ տղերքի ու տղամարդկանց մոտ կոմպլեքս է, բարդույթ: Այնքան են մտածում, որ իրենք պետք է իրենց կնոջը ղեկավարեն, որ շատ հաճախ ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է նրանով, որ հայկական շատ ընտանիքներում "լիդերը" կինն է լինում, ղեկավարում է կինը, կառավարում է կինը


Համաձայն եմ





> Իրականում բոլոր մարդիկ են ենթագիտակցորեն ուզում որ իրենց ղեկավարեն՝ անկախ նրանից կին են, թե տղամարդ:


Ճիշտ է


*Լիդերության հատկանիշը հայ տղամարդկանց մեծամասնության մոտ բացակայում է:*


համաձայն եմ

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Մի բան էլ մոռացա. *նրա մեջ պիտի գոնե որոշ չափով պահպանված լինի մանկական անմիջականությունը*։ Ինձ համար դա շատ կարևոր է։
> Կարծես թե բան չեմ մոռացել։ Որ հետո հիշեմ, կավելացնեմ։




շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ այդ մասին խոսեցիր Uluana: Ես շատ եմ այդ մասին մտածել,բայց... որոշ կանայք....  ախ   այդ կանայք ......  դուք շատ եք տարբերվում իրարից... հաստատ չգիտեմ

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ամեն դեպքում, պիտի ես էլ ասեմ, այն կինը որը կցանկան ա, որ իրեն ղեկավարեն երբեք ո'չ իմ հրապուրանքին կարժանանա, ո'չ էլ հարգանքին: Երևի ստրկուհիները հիացած էին իրենց տերերով հա՞:



եթե ուզում ես հաջողակ լինել կանանց հետ հարաբերոըթյուններում, հիշիր սա
*երբեք մի շփոթիր  ՚՚տիրելը՚՚ տիրելուց հաճույք ստանալու հետ:*



Թող ներեն ինձ կանայք այս արտահայտության համար:Ամեն:

----------


## Գեվորգ

հա՜, մեկ ել....Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է



Գրառումը կատարել է Մրրիկ-ը
Ամեն դեպքում, պիտի ես էլ ասեմ, այն կինը որը կցանկան ա, որ իրեն ղեկավարեն երբեք ո'չ իմ հրապուրանքին կարժանանա, ո'չ էլ հարգանքին: Երևի ստրկուհիները հիացած էին իրենց տերերով հա՞:


մեկ էլ հիշիր, որ ոչ թե դու ես ընտրում հրապուրվելու ՚՚օբյեկտը՚՚ այլ քո ենթագիտակցականը / այն կառավարվում է ԲՆԱԶԴԱՅԻՆ  իմպուլսներով ու գիտակցակության հետ, այս առումով ,ՈՉ ՄԻ կապ չունի/

----------


## Մասսագետ

> հա՜, մեկ ել....Ալանիս Մորիսեթն ո՞վ է
> 
> 
> 
> Գրառումը կատարել է Մրրիկ-ը
> Ամեն դեպքում, պիտի ես էլ ասեմ, այն կինը որը կցանկան ա, որ իրեն ղեկավարեն երբեք ո'չ իմ հրապուրանքին կարժանանա, ո'չ էլ հարգանքին: Երևի ստրկուհիները հիացած էին իրենց տերերով հա՞:
> 
> 
> մեկ էլ հիշիր, որ ոչ թե դու ես ընտրում հրապուրվելու ՚՚օբյեկտը՚՚ այլ քո ենթագիտակցականը / այն կառավարվում է ԲՆԱԶԴԱՅԻՆ  իմպուլսներով ու գիտակցակության հետ, այս առումով ,ՈՉ ՄԻ կապ չունի/


Լսի'ր, չգիտեմ ինչպիսի մեխանիզմներ են լինում, բայց ես կգրեմ իմ մեխանիզմը: 
1. հրապուրվում եմ աղջկա տեսքից: 
Ու դրանից հետո արդեն աղջկա տեսքը նշանակություն կարող ա բացարձակ չունենա, հասկանում ես, եթե աղջիկը նման մի տիպ լինի, որը սիրում ա, որ իրան կառավարում են, ուրեմն հաստատ իմացիր, որ իմ աչքից կընկնի, որովհետև արդեն դա շատ բան ա բացատրում իրա մտածելակերպի մասին: Այո ես չեմ ընտրում հրապուրվելու օբյեկտը, բայց աղջկան ճանաչելուց հետո արդեն ես եմ ընտրում, միայն արտաքինը ես չեմ ընտրում:
Մեկ էլ կներես ես չեմ կարող շփոթել տիրելը, տիրելուց հաճույք ստանալու հետ, որովհետև ես ոչնչի չեմ տիրում ու => չեմ էլ կարող հաճույք ստանալ:

----------


## Գեվորգ

*Narinfinity* Կյանքն անարդար է:Եթե կյանքն  արդարացի լիներ ես չէի գրի այն, ինչ կարդում ես: Ու ամենացավալի անարդարությունը  այս կյանքում, քո նման տղու համար,դա այն է - որ բազմաթիվ աղջիկների, որոնց դու հանիպելու ես, չեն ուզելու հարգեն քեզ ու պատասխանեն քո զգացմունքներին: Ու քեզ ցույց չեն տա այն վերաբերմունքը, որին դու արդարացիորեն արժանի ես:
Ո՛չ: Բազմաթիվ աղջիկներ իրենց զգացմունքներում ու գործողություններում էգոիստ են:
Հնարավոր է, որ նրանք այդպես են պահում իրենց, որոհետ_ այդպես է թելադրում նրանց իրենց շրջապատը:Մի գուցե դրա մեղավորը գենետիկակակական ինֆորմացիան է, կամ կենսաբանությունը: Դա կար_եր չէ: Կար_որն այն է, որ դա ՓԱՍՏ Է, ու ահնհրաժեշտ է, որ դու դրան ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎԵՍ:

Քանի անգամ եմ մինչ_ ականջներս սիրահարվել աղջկա վրա, միայն այն պատճառով, որ նա ունեցել է բնավորության այնպիսի յուրահատուկ գծեր, որոնք ես պաշտում եմ:
ԲԱՅՑ...
գրողը տանի...
ԱՄԵՆ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԵՍ ՍԱՅԹԱՔԵԼ ԵՄ...

Հնարավոր է, որ դու կհանդիպես գեղեցիկ, կանացի,խելացի , հումորի զգացումով / ....այլն/ աղջիկների, որոնք առանց խղճի խայթի կուզենան քեզ ՛՛մատի վրա պտտեցնել՛՛ ու խաղալ  քո զգացմուննքերի հետ իրենց համար ձեռնատու ձ_ով:

*Կին-տղամարդ հարաբերությունները կառուցվում են ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿ  այն օրենքների, որոնք ԱՐԴԱՐԱՑԻ ԵՆ  կյանքի այլ բնագավառներում*

Ամեն մի երիտասարդ պատկերացում ունի-թե ինչպես վերաբերվել աղջիկների հետ: Բայց նրանց մեծամասնության պատկերացումները իրականության հետ ՈՉ ՄԻ կապ չունի:Մեր հարազատներն ու ծանոթները մեզ, դեռ փոքր տարիքից, սովորեցնում են շաատ նուրբ վարվել կանանց հետ, :Hi:    ամեն ինչ անել , որպեսզի գրավել նրանց ուշադրությունը ու չկորցնել նրանց: Ժամանակակից տղամարդը սովոր է ու ընդունում է այն պնդումը, որ կնոջը հրապուրելու համար ջանքեր չպիտի խնայի ու այդ դեպքում նա կարժանանա կնոջ սիրուն:
Բայց իրականում ի՞նչ է կատարվում մեր շուրջը: Տղերք հանեք ՛՛վարդագույն ակնոցներ՛՛-ը:
Կանաց   սեքսուալ մակարդակով  հրապուրում են այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր  նրանց հետ վերաբերվում են առանց հարգանքի !   ովքեր ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեպես ճնշում են նրանց !!
Ովքեր իրենց անձն ու հետաքրքրություններն ավելի բարձր են դասում !!!

Ես ցնցվել էի, երբ համոզվեցի դրանում:Այդ ժամանակ փշրվեցին աշխարհի մասին՝ իմ ունեցած նախկին  պատկերացումները: Ինձ համար պարզ դարձավ իրականությունը: Պարզ դարձավ, որ սեռական ցանկություն առաջացնող զուգընկերոջ ընտրության հարցում գիտակցությունը դեր չի խաղում,որ հրապուրանքը առաջանում է բնազդաբար, որ մարդիկ  հիմնականում բնազդներով են շարժվում: Բնազդներ-որոնք հազրավոր, ի՞նչ հազար, գուցե միլիոնավոր տարիներ համարյա անփոփոխ են մնացել:
Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ-ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ: Մենք  չենք կարող ընտրություն կարարել ու ՀԵՏՈ հրապուրվել / չենք ել հասցնի,քանի որ ենտագիտակությունը շատ ավելի արագ է աշխատում քան գիտակցությունը/: 

Բայց .......միշտ ընտրում են  «այն»-«ինչով»  հրապուրվում ենք/ շատ հաճախ կարելի է լսել աղջիկներից «անկախ ամեն ինչից նա ինձ դուր է գալիս» արտահայտությունը/:
Ապացույցնե՞ր են պետք: Նայիր ինչ է կատարվում շուրջդ: Զգա ՛՛ասածների՛՛ ու ՛՛արածների՛՛ տարբերությունները: 
Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու «պատճառամանություններին»:Վերլուծիր ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ:
Հայտնագործություններդ կզարմացնեն քեզ: Եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ, պիտի ինքդ հայտագործես:

Զուգընկերոջ ընտրության  ժամանակ գիտակցության /կամք/ ու բնազդի /ենթագիտակցական/  միջ_  պայքար է սկսվում. անհավասար պայքարում բնականաբար հաղթում է բնազդը: Ու էդ ժամանաա՜ակ տղամարդու խելացիությունը :Xeloq:  , բարությունն ու հասկացողությունը, կրթությունը, կուլտուրական մակարդակը ու նույնիսկ ֆինանսական կարողությունները  /գոնե էս վերջինով ուրախանանք/ երկրորդական են դառնում ԱՌԱՋԱՑԱԾ   :Love:   սեքսուալ ցանկության հանդեպ  :Dntknw:   !

----------


## Narinfinity

> *Narinfinity* Կյանքն անարդար է...


Բնազդը հաղթել կարող է չափից դուրս ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մոտ,
իսկ երբ այդ ամենը սահմանների մեջ է / երբ  հարցնում ենք մեզ բավական չէ արդեն ,երբ տեսնում ենք  հետևանքները /  , ապա  ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ է:
Ի դեպ ֆինանսականը հիմա կարևորվում է հավասարապես , որքան որ սեքսուալ ֆանտաստիկ ախորժակը 
/ տղայի  կամ աղջկա զգացած / :
Աղջիկներն ու կանայք  հրապուրվում են  տղու խելացիությամբ, հումորով/մակարդակով / , առատաձեռնությամբ , և կարևորները` 1.ֆինանսներով/ մեծ մասը /
                                                                             2, սեքսուալ ֆանտազիայով / բնազդով ծնված , բայց քիչ-քիչ գիտակցության սահմանին հասնող ընկալմամբ /

----------


## Գեվորգ

> իսկ երբ այդ ամենը սահմանների մեջ է / երբ  հարցնում ենք մեզ բավական չէ արդեն ,երբ տեսնում ենք  հետևանքները /  , ապա  այդպես է գրված , փոխելը հրածք է , կամ բացառություն :
>  :



սա չհասկացա, ինչպե՞ :Dntknw:  ս

_Բնազդը հաղթել կարող է չափից դուրս ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մոտ,
իսկ երբ այդ ամենը սահմանների մեջ է / երբ հարցնում ենք մեզ բավական չէ արդեն ,երբ տեսնում ենք հետևանքները / , ապա ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ է:_

կարելի՞ է ավելի մանրամասն

----------


## Narinfinity

Երբ մարդը տարվում է երազներով , սեքսուալ ցանկություների ձևով ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումներով , ապա  նրա մոտ հաղթում է բնազդը , իսկ երբ մարդը տեսնում ա. որ դա սուտ ա , արդեն իջնում ա երկնքից , ու տվյալ տղուց ձանձրանում ա, սկսում ա ուրիշի մասին ետ ֆանտաստիկ ծրագրերը մշակել, երազել :
Բոլորս էլ երազում ենք ետ առումով , պատկերացնում ...

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Երբ մարդը տարվում է երազներով , սեքսուալ ցանկություների ձևով ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումներով , ապա  նրա մոտ հաղթում է բնազդը , իսկ երբ մարդը տեսնում ա. որ դա սուտ ա , արդեն իջնում ա երկնքից , ու տվյալ տղուց ձանձրանում ա, սկսում ա ուրիշի մասին ետ ֆանտաստիկ ծրագրերը մշակել, երազել :
> Բոլորս էլ երազում ենք ետ առումով , պատկերացնում ...



Չէ դու ինձ չհասկացար.
աչքիս ես պիտի ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ :Sad:

----------


## Narinfinity

Պարզ դարձավ, որ սեռական ցանկություն առաջացնող զուգընկերոջ ընտրության հարցում գիտակցությունը դեր չի խաղում,որ հրապուրանքը առաջանում է բնազդաբար, որ մարդիկ հիմնականում բնազդներով են շարժվում: Բնազդներ-որոնք հազրավոր, ի՞նչ հազար, գուցե միլիոնավոր տարիներ համարյա անփոփոխ են մնացել:
Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում ՀՐԱՊՈՒՐԱՆՔԸ-ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԷ: Մենք չենք կարող ընտրություն կարարել ու ՀԵՏՈ հրապուրվել / չենք ել հասցնի,քանի որ ենտագիտակությունը շատ ավելի արագ է աշխատում քան գիտակցությունը/: 

ԳԵՎՈՐԳ , նկատի ունեմ այն, որ գիտակցությունը և դրանից ծնված ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումները և երազները` հնարավոր դարձնելու ցանկությունները, ծրագրերը ավելի ուժեղ են , քան բնազդից ծնված ցանկությունները  :Think:  ...

----------


## Գեվորգ

_ԳԵՎՈՐԳ , նկատի ունեմ այն, որ գիտակցությունը և դրանից ծնված ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացումները և երազները` հնարավոր դարձնելու ցանկությունները, ծրագրերը ավելի ուժեղ են , քան բնազդից ծնված ցանկությունները  .._


մեկ ա էլի չեմ հասկանում :Xeloq:  , մի ժամից լույսը կբացվի, գնամ քնեմ, աչքիս գիտակցությունս «կախում ա»......
Ամեն դեպքում ես ուզում եմ , որ անպայման, գետնի տակից էլ լինի, ճարես կարդաս »»

«Ենթագիտակցությունը կարող է ամեն ինչ» գիրքը: Հարցրու Բժշկական համալսարանի դիմացի գրախանութում: Եթե բերած լինեն, ինձ ել կասես, ուզում եմ ը կերներիս նվեր տամ
Բարի գիշեր :Bye:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե միայն բնազդով շարժվեի, հաստատ կա՛մ գժանոցում կլինեի, կա՛մ էլ մեռած:

----------


## kiki

> ...Ո՛չ: Բազմաթիվ աղջիկներ իրենց զգացմունքներում ու գործողություններում էգոիստ են:...


Շատ տղաներ շատ աղջիկներից շատ ավելի էգոիստ են... :Sad:  



> ...Կանաց   սեքսուալ մակարդակով  հրապուրում են այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր  նրանց հետ վերաբերվում են առանց հարգանքի !   ովքեր ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեպես ճնշում են նրանց !!
> Ովքեր իրենց անձն ու հետաքրքրություններն ավելի բարձր են դասում !!!


  :Nono:  ինչքա~ն ես սխալվում, չես էլ պատկերացնում...
ու մի կարևոր նկատողություն - խնդրում եմ, մի ընդհանրացրու և մի վերագրիր բոլորին...

ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու պարզապես չես հանդիպել "քեզ համար" հարմար մեկին, պարզապես քեզ միայն հանդիպել են ...չնեղացնելու համար մեղմ արտահայտվեմ..."սխալ" աղջիկներ...հույս ունեմ, կհանդիպես մեկին, ով կստիպի քեզ փոխել կարծիքդ...

----------


## Chuk

*Զգուշացում: Հարցման արդյունքը խմբագրվել է, պատճառը չեմ ցանկանում հրապարակել: Սա գրում եմ, որպեսզի ոչ մեկը չտարակուսի՝ տեսնելով որ ձայների հարաբերակցությունը փոխվել է:*

----------


## Գեվորգ

Բյուրակն


...........որ մարդիկ  *հիմնականում* բնազդներով են շարժվում: Բնազդներ-որոնք հազրավոր, ի՞նչ հազար, գուցե միլիոնավոր տարիներ համարյա անփոփոխ են մնացել:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու պարզապես չես հանդիպել "քեզ համար" հարմար մեկին, պարզապես քեզ միայն հանդիպել են ...չնեղացնելու համար մեղմ արտահայտվեմ..."սխալ" աղջիկներ...հույս ունեմ, կհանդիպես մեկին, ով կստիպի քեզ փոխել կարծիքդ...



ես ել եմ հույսով

----------


## Գեվորգ

Քանի՜ անգամ է կյաքն ինձ  փորձել ապացուցել, որ աղջիկները  հոգու խորքում անհարգալից են վերաբերվում  տղաներին: Բայց մինչ_  հիմա  ՉԵՄ ուզում դրան հավատալ, որովհետ_ տեսել եմ թե ինչպիսի վերաբերմունք է ցույց տվել իմ մայրս հորս նկատմամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գևորգ, եթե մարդը հիմնականում բնազդներով շարժվեր, ապա ոչնչով չէր տարբերվի ձեր բակում զբոսնող կատուներից: Իրականում մարձյ բանական էակ է և հիմնականում բանականությամբ է շարժվում: Չանայած հայ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը միայն բնազդներով է շարժվում: Բայց դե ինձ թվում է՝ նրանք ատավիստական ձևեր են, չնայած էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանն այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ...որ մարդիկ *հիմնականում* բնազդներով են շարժվում: Բնազդներ-որոնք հազրավոր, ի՞նչ հազար, գուցե միլիոնավոր տարիներ համարյա անփոփոխ են մնացել:


Իմ կարծիքով, իմ լավ բարեկամ, *հիմնականում,* բնազդներով շարժվում են նրանք, որոնց մարդկության առաջադեմ մասը մեծ վերապահումով է համարում մարդ: Առանց որեւէ վերապահման «մարդը» առավելագույնը, ըստ իս, կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ շարժվել զգացմունքներով, եթե չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ այնպիսի շռայլություն, ինչպիսին բանականությունն է: 
Ու մի նկատառում եւս, գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի արտահայտություններ, ինչպիսիք են՝ «իմ կարծիքով», «ես կարծում եմ», «ես մտածում եմ, որ...», «ըստ իս» եւ այլն: Սրանք, վստահեցնում եմ, լավ արտահայտություններ են, որոնք կարելի է երբեմն օգտագործել  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Իմ կարծիքով, իմ լավ բարեկամ, *հիմնականում,* բնազդներով շարժվում են նրանք, որոնց մարդկության առաջադեմ մասը մեծ վերապահումով է համարում մարդ: Առանց որեւէ վերապահման «մարդը» առավելագույնը, ըստ իս, կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ շարժվել զգացմունքներով, եթե չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ այնպիսի շռայլություն, ինչպիսին բանականությունն է: 
> Ու մի նկատառում եւս, գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի արտահայտություններ, ինչպիսիք են՝ «իմ կարծիքով», «ես կարծում եմ», «ես մտածում եմ, որ...», «ըստ իս» եւ այլն: Սրանք, վստահեցնում եմ, լավ արտահայտություններ են, որոնք կարելի է երբեմն օգտագործել


Հետագայում հաշվի կառնեմ :Wink:  )))


*Բյուրակն* Նիցշե կարդացե՞լ ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՛չ, չեմ կարդացել: Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ ինչ-որ բան համոզելու համար խորհուրդ է տալիս ինչ-որ գիրք կարդալ: Մի՞թե ես սեփական դատողություն չունեմ, որ առաջնոդրվեմ տարբեր գրքերով:

----------


## Գեվորգ

ինչ ել մեծ  կարծիք ունես սեփական դատողության նկատմամբ, ինչքան էլ խելացի լինես միշտ ել մեր ՄԵԾԵՐԻՑ սովորելու բան ունես:
Ոնցոր թե էդ դատողությամբ պատրաստի ծնվել ես: ԻՆՉ գիտես ու մտածում ես էդ գրքերի  ու շրջապատի արդյունքներն են

----------


## Գեվորգ

*»ԱՐԻ ՄՆԱՆՔ ԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ »*
Կար-չկար մի տղա կար: Ասենք անունը Նարեկ: Նարեկը մի օր ծանոթացավ  մի գեղեցիկ  աղջկա հետ   :Kiss:  ու սիրահարվեց նրա վրա: Սկզբում  այդ աղջիկը ուղղակի դուրեկան ու հաճելի անձնավորություն էր, բայց որքան շատ  ժամանակ  էր անցկացնում Նարեկը նրա հետ, այնքան ավելի էր կապնվում: Ամեն ինչ լավ էր ընթանում, նրանք հաճելի ժամանակ էին անցկացնում, ԲԱՅՑ.... ինչ ոչ բան այն չէր... այդ աղջիկը հեչ սիրահարվածի նման չէր...
Նարեկը չգիտեր արդյո՞ք  աղջիկն ել նույն զգացմունքներն ունի իր նկատմամբ, :Dntknw:   թե՞ ոչ...
Բազմաթիվ օրեր ու գիշերներ մտածելուց հետո, Վերջապես նա որոշեց ազատվել այս անորոշ ու տանջալից վիճակից...նա որոշեց խոստովանել,  թե որքան ուժեղ զգացմունք ունի նրա նկատմամբ...
Եվ նա խոստովանեց... :Blush:  
Նա երկար  խոստովանեց, որ շատ ուժեղ սիրահարված է, որ պատրաստ է նրա համար աստղեր իջեցնել երկնքից, որ հանուն նրա  պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի: Իսկ աղջիկը որոշ ժամանակ լռելուց հետո տխրությամբ պատասխանեց.
- ես  շատ զգացված եմ ու... շնորհակալություն իհարկե.... ես իսկապես հասկանում եմ քեզ,բայց ես չեմ ուզում կործանել մեր ընկերությունը ... այն իսկապես շատ թանկ է ինձ համար... *արի մնանք ընկերներ !*

Այս պատասխանը ավելի ամաչեցրեց Նարեկին: Նա ուղակի չգիտեր ինչ անել...
Նա մտածեց, որ աղջիկն իրեն այդպես պատասխանեց,  ապա  դա նշանակում է , որ նա էլ է սիրում, բայց  եր_եվ_ի ինչ-եր բանից վախենում/ամաչում է: Կամ մի գուցե աղջիկը պատրաստ չէ՞ր նման հարաբերությունների, ..նրան ժամանակ է՞ր պետք,.. կամ դրանով ինչ-որ բա՞ն էր ուզում ասել... կամ մի գուցե նա շատ քի՞չ Ջանքեր է գործադրել նրա սիրտը շահելու համար:
Նարեկը որոշեց ապացուցել աղջկան, թե որքան ուժեղ է իր զգացմունքը նրա հանդեպ : Նա մի  թանկարժեք ծաղկեփունջ նվիրեց ու մի երկար նամակ գրեց: Նամակի  Պատասխանը չստացավ...   :Telephone:  Նա մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում օրական 2-3 անգամ զանգում էր աղջկան իր /ուշադրությունը ցույց տալու համար/, իսկ աղջիկը պատճառաբանում էր , թե շատ զբաղված է.. հետո կզանգի.. բայց երբեք չէր զանգում  :Beee:  :
 :Shok:  Անցան  շաբաթներ,ամիսներ... իսկ Նարեկը  անընդհատ մտածում էր թե ինչ է պատահել, ու թե ինչ նա չի արել այնպես ինչպես պետք է... :Xeloq:   :Sad:  

* ՖԻԼՄԻ  ՎԵՐՋԸ* :Cray:   :Cry:  

Համարյա մենք բոլոր տղաներս հանդիպել ենք նման պատմության հետ, որը միշտ հիշեցնում է մեզ մեր կամ մեր ընկերների անձնական կյանքի ամենացավալի վրիպումները:
ԱՅՍ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ - ԼԵԳԵՆԴ Է, որովհետ_ մոտ է մեր բոլորի սրտերին.....այն  միշտ եղել է ու պիտի անվերջ կրկնվի:
Նման պատմությունները անկեղծ ասած հիացնում են ինձ: :LOL:  : ԱՅՈ նման պատմությունները հիացնում են ինձ, որոհետ_ ես  շատ պարզ տեսնում եմ այդ պրոբլեմը  ոտից-գլուխ ու գիտեմ թե ԻՆՉ ՊԻՏԻ ԱՆԵԼ ՆՄԱՆ ԻՐԱՎԻՃԱԿՆԵՐԻՑ ԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ:
Իսկ դրա համար պետք է հասկանալ թե որքան մեծ տարբերություն կա տղամարդու ու կնոջ «բնությունների», ցանկությունների  մեջ: :Think: 

                                                                                                                                                                                  շարունակելի.....

----------


## Werning

Ես ել եմ համամիտ այն բանին, որ պետք չէ դիմակ կամ ել դիմակներ հագնել, դա հակառակը՝ խանգարում է մեզ: Մենք պետք է ներկայանանք մեր սեփական Եսով, մեր դեմքով, այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կանք: Հավատացնում եմ, որ եթե ուշադիր զննենք մեզ, կնկատենք որ շատ ենք հեռացել մենք մեզանից:
Ամեն դեպքում բոլոր աղջիկներն ել սիրում են ուշադրություն և ամենակարևորը քայլերի մեջ չլինել կաղապարվվծ, այլ լինել ազատ, ստեղծագործ, ունիկալ, անել այնպիսի բաներ, որ քեզանից առաջ ոչ մեկը չի արել, և ամենա-ամենա կարևորը, անել դա ոչ թե ստիպված, այլ ուզենալով, հաճույքով, սրտանց: Այդ ամենից հետո ինձ թվում է ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Եվ այսպես ինչու կինը չի զգում այն -ինչ զգում է տղամարդը նրա նկատմամբ: Այն նույն տղամարդը, որն այդքան  համառորեն պայքարում է նրա համար, բազմաթիվ  նվերներով զարդարում է նրա օրն ու բացում է իր հոգին նրա առաջ:

Ես հույսով եմ, որ այն ինչ պիտի կարդաս կօգնի քեզ խուսափել նման ցավալի իրավիճակներից, դու կարող ես բացատրել բազմաթիվ կանանց « անխելամիտ» արարքների առաջացման մեխանիզմները:

Իսկ այժմ խորանանք գիտությունից
Ջունգլիներ: Հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ: 

Երեխան մինչ_ 9- 10 տարեկանը բացարձակապես անպաշտպան է: :Yerexa:   Ու այդ 10 տարվա ընթացքում կինը պիտի մեծացնի երեխային ու հոգ տանի... Բնականաբար նա չի ուզում դա մենակ անել: Նրան օգնական է հարկվոր: Եվ այստեղից առաջանում են  2 « կանացի բնազդային ստրատեգիաներ»:
*1.* ըստ առաջին ստրատեգիայի կինը պիտի տրվի ամենա*դոմինանտ* տղամարդուն :Super Man:   / բնությունը այդպես է ծրագրավորել  կնոջը առողջ սերնդի առաջացման համար/, այն տղամարդուն ով մնացածների նկաըմամբ գրավում է բարձր դիրք, բոլորց ուժեղ է , առողջ ու քաջ: Քանի որ նրա գեները ավելի կենսունակ կլինեն: 
Կինը այդքանը չի հասցնում մտածել, նա ուղակի հրապուրվում է ու վերջ, բնությունը իր գործը անում է:
*2.* իսկ մյուս կողմից կինը ԲՆԱԶԴԱԲԱՐ փնտրում է մի տղամարդու ով կօգնի նրան աճեցնել իր երեխաներին ու *ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՉԻ ՈՐ դա ԼԻՆԻ ԱՅՆ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԸ,  ՈՒՄ ՀԵՏ ԿԵՆԱԿՑԵԼ ՈՒ ԵՐԵԽԱ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ:*

եթե *հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում* թեթեվակի գլխով արա
Այդ 2 ստրատեգիաները իրար շատ են հակասում, ու հենց դրանք ես ծնում մեր կյանքում այդքան «Անհասկանալի Երեվույթներ»  :Fool:   :Dntknw:  :
Բարի, կարեկից ,չափից դուրս ուշադիր, զգայուն, խելացի, ազնիվ այդուհանդերձ անվստահ / դոմինանտի _նկատմամբ_ շարքային, միջակ/ տղամարդը   :Good:   :Hands Up:  հիանալաի դեր կկատարի իր երեխաներին  ՚՚կերակրելու՚՚ ու աճեցնելու / դաստիրակելու/ հարցում:  Բայց նա չի կարող   :Nea:  կնոջ մոտ առաջացնել սեքսուալ ցանկություն  :Kiss:  /համենայն դեպս դմինանտային տղամարդու համեմատությամբ/ քանի որ նրա գեները սերնդի շարունակման համար կնոջը չեն հիացնի :LOL:  
 ԵՎ արդյունքում ինչ ենք մենք ստանում, եթե կինը երեխա չունի՞..
կա՛մ հարաբերությունների խզում, կա՛մ անցում ընկերության ստադիա:

 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Acute:  
շարունակելի...

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ես ել եմ համամիտ այն բանին, որ պետք չէ դիմակ կամ ել դիմակներ հագնել, դա հակառակը՝ խանգարում է մեզ: Մենք պետք է ներկայանանք մեր սեփական Եսով, մեր դեմքով, այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կանք: Հավատացնում եմ, որ եթե ուշադիր զննենք մեզ, կնկատենք որ շատ ենք հեռացել մենք մեզանից:
> Ամեն դեպքում բոլոր աղջիկներն ել սիրում են ուշադրություն և ամենակարևորը քայլերի մեջ չլինել կաղապարվվծ, այլ լինել ազատ, ստեղծագործ, ունիկալ, անել այնպիսի բաներ, որ քեզանից առաջ ոչ մեկը չի արել, և ամենա-ամենա կարևորը, անել դա ոչ թե ստիպված, այլ ուզենալով, հաճույքով, սրտանց: Այդ ամենից հետո ինձ թվում է ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:



Ա՛յ,  այ ապրե՛ս  !!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> *»ԱՐԻ ՄՆԱՆՔ ԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ »*......
> շարունակելի.....


Եվ այսպես ինչու կինը չի զգում այն -ինչ զգում է տղամարդը նրա նկատմամբ: Այն նույն տղամարդը, որն այդքան համառորեն պայքարում է նրա համար, բազմաթիվ նվերներով զարդարում է նրա օրն ու բացում է իր հոգին նրա առաջ:

Ես հույսով եմ, որ այն ինչ պիտի կարդաս կօգնի քեզ խուսափել նման ցավալի իրավիճակներից, դու կարող ես բացատրել բազմաթիվ կանանց « անխելամիտ» արարքների առաջացման մեխանիզմները:

Իսկ այժմ խորանանք գիտությունից
Ջունգլիներ: Հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ: 

Երեխան մինչ_ 9- 10 տարեկանը բացարձակապես անպաշտպան է: Ու այդ 10 տարվա ընթացքում կինը պիտի մեծացնի երեխային ու հոգ տանի... Բնականաբար նա չի ուզում դա մենակ անել: Նրան օգնական է հարկվոր: Եվ այստեղից առաջանում են 2 « կանացի բնազդային ստրատեգիաներ»:
1. ըստ առաջին ստրատեգիայի կինը պիտի տրվի ամենադոմինանտ տղամարդուն / բնությունը այդպես է ծրագրավորել կնոջը առողջ սերնդի առաջացման համար/, այն տղամարդուն ով մնացածների նկաըմամբ գրավում է բարձր դիրք, բոլորց ուժեղ է , առողջ ու քաջ: Քանի որ նրա գեները ավելի կենսունակ կլինեն: 
Կինը այդքանը չի հասցնում մտածել, նա ուղակի հրապուրվում է ու վերջ, բնությունը իր գործը անում է:
2. իսկ մյուս կողմից կինը ԲՆԱԶԴԱԲԱՐ փնտրում է մի տղամարդու ով կօգնի նրան աճեցնել իր երեխաներին ու ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՉԻ ՈՐ դա ԼԻՆԻ ԱՅՆ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԸ,  ՈՒՄ ՀԵՏ ԿԵՆԱԿՑԵԼ ՈՒ ԵՐԵԽԱ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ:

եթե հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում թեթեվակի գլխով արա
Այդ 2 ստրատեգիաները իրար շատ են հակասում, ու հենց դրանք ես ծնում մեր կյանքում այդքան «Անհասկանալի Երեվույթներ»   :
Բարի, կարեկից ,չափից դուրս ուշադիր, զգայուն, խելացի, ազնիվ այդուհանդերձ անվստահ / դոմինանտի նկատմամբ շարքային, միջակ/ տղամարդը   հիանալաի դեր կկատարի իր երեխաներին ՚՚կերակրելու՚՚ ու աճեցնելու / դաստիրակելու/ հարցում: Բայց նա չի կարող  կնոջ մոտ առաջացնել սեքսուալ ցանկություն  /համենայն դեպս դմինանտային տղամարդու համեմատությամբ/ քանի որ նրա գեները սերնդի շարունակման համար կնոջը չեն հիացնի 
ԵՎ արդյունքում ինչ ենք մենք ստանում, եթե կինը երեխա չունի՞..
կա՛մ հարաբերությունների խզում, կա՛մ անցում ընկերության ստադիա:


շարունակելի...


Կարճ ասած  *դու չես կարող ստիպել կնոջը հրապուրվել քեզանով ու փոխել կարծիքը քո նկատմամբ նրան այդքան շատ  հաճելի նվերներ ու արարքներ  անելով:*

*Որոհետեվ երբ ուզում ես գրավել նրա ուշադրությունը, ցույց ես տալիս ուշադրության նշաններ,  ԴՈՒ ՑՈՒՅՑ ԵՍ ՏԱԼԻՍ ՔՈ ԿԱԽՎԱԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՆՐԱ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ:* : դրանով   ցուցադրելով քո *անհուսալիությունը*: 

Այդ կախվածությունից կորցնում ես քո տղամարդկային հմայքն ու սեքսուալությունը:
 Տղամարդիկ շատ-շատ են անում այդ  սխալներն իրենց կյանքի ընտացքում. նրանց այդպես են «սովորեցրել».նրանց կարծիքով դա  արդյունավետ  միջոց է: 
Չեմ ժխտի, թե տրամաբանության տեսակետից դա ճիշտ է,  բայց !
բայց «կանացի բնազդների » տեսակետից դա ուղղակի ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է: 

Ինչ անե՞լ.
Նախ փոխիր անձդ, զարգացրու ու կատարելագործի քեզ.., մոտովրապես գլխի ես ընկել  ինչ  ուղղությամբ... ու  նա_եվ_

1.  :Angry2:  երբեք մի ասա կնոջը *« ես սիրում եմ քեզ»*, եթե նույնիսկ դա այդպես է,  մի ցույց տուր քո զգացմունքը նրա նկատմաբ / հատկապես հարաբերությունների սկազբում/,  

2. :Angry2:   /հարաբերությունների սկզբում /*ոչ մի խոսք քո կամ նրա զգացմուննքերի մասին*
ոչ մի խոսք ձեր հարաբերությունների մասին ընդհանրապես
մի հարցրու նրան թե  *ի՞նչ է զգում քո հանդեպ*, 

 :Shok:  Եթե ուզւոմ ես իսկապես իմանալ ինչ է զգում կինը քո հանդեպ, համբուրիր նրան, նրա ռեակցիան կլինի ամենաճիշտ պատասխանը !!! :Shok:  

 :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչ ել մեծ կարծիք ունես սեփական դատողության նկատմամբ, ինչքան էլ խելացի լինես միշտ ել մեր ՄԵԾԵՐԻՑ սովորելու բան ունես:
> Ոնցոր թե էդ դատողությամբ պատրաստի ծնվել ես: ԻՆՉ գիտես ու մտածում ես էդ գրքերի ու շրջապատի արդյունքներն են


Ես չեմ ասում, թե հենց այդ դատողություններով ծնվել եմ ու չեմ էլ ասում, թե Նիցշեն փոքր մարդ է: Պարզապես կոնկրետ մի գիրք չի կարող ինձ որևէ բան սովորեցնել: Ես կարդում եմ շատ գրքեր ու հետո համապատասխան եզրակացությունների հանգում: Հետո, կյանքի փորձն էլ շատ մեծ դեր ունի, որը ոչ մի գրքի հետ չի կարող համեմատվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գևորգ, գիտե՞ս, թե որն էր քո նկարագրած տղայի խնդիրը: Նախ գոնե ես (չեմ ասում մյուսների մասին) չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ անհավանական բաներ են ասում (երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնել, ամբողջ աշխարհը շուռ տալ և այլն): Հետո, երբ տղան սիրահարված է լինում, չի պատկերացնում, որ կարող է աղջիկն իրեն չսիրել: Գրեթե բոլոր հայ տղամարդիկ իրենց գերագնահատում են ու մտածում. «Ո՞նց կարա ինքը ինձ չսիրի»: Դրա համար աղջիկների մերժումը փորձում են ուրիշ կերպ բացատրել, որ հանկարծ իրենց անձի արժեքը չընկնի:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ես չեմ ասում, թե հենց այդ դատողություններով ծնվել եմ ու չեմ էլ ասում, թե Նիցշեն փոքր մարդ է: Պարզապես կոնկրետ մի գիրք չի կարող ինձ որևէ բան սովորեցնել: Ես կարդում եմ շատ գրքեր ու հետո համապատասխան եզրակացությունների հանգում: Հետո, կյանքի փորձն էլ շատ մեծ դեր ունի, որը ոչ մի գրքի հետ չի կարող համեմատվել:



Հասկացա :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քանի որ նրա գեները սերնդի շարունակման համար կնոջը չեն հիացնի


Հարգելիս, թույլ տուր ասել, որ դու գենետիկայից գլուխ չես հանում: Նույնիսկ ամենաառողջ ու ամենաուժեղ տղամարդուց կարող է թույլ ու հիվանդ երեխա ծնվել, քանի որ այստեղ կնոջ գեներն էլ հավասարապես դեր ունեն, բացի դրանից կարող են շատ հիվանդություններ, որոնք ռեցեսիվ գեներով են պայմանավորված, առող և ուժեղ տղամարդու մոտ հետերոզիգոտ վիճակում լինել:



> Եթե ուզւոմ ես իսկապես իմանալ ինչ է զգում կինը քո հանդեպ, համբուրիր նրան, նրա ռեակցիան կլինի ամենաճիշտ պատասխանը !!!


Կանայք այս հարցում էլ են անկանխատեսելի: Դա կախված է նրա բնավորությունից: Դու չես կարող ինչ-որ ստանդարտ քայլերով ասել, թե ինչ կանի կինը նման դեպքերում: Քեզ համար ասես կանայք խաղալիքներ լինեն: Դու ունես այն թերությունը, ինչ հայ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը: Դու բոլոր կանանց իրար նման ես ընուդունում, մինչդեռ կարող է լինել կին, որը սիրում է, երբ իրեն ուշադրության են արժանացնում, նվերներ գնում: Հակառակը, կարող է լինել և այնպիսի կին, որը չի սիրում, երբ կտրուկ քայլերի են դիմում: Այնպես որ, մի ընդհանրացրու:
Գիտես, մի անգամ ես մի կայք էի մտել, որը կոչվում էր [catch him and keep him]: Ճիշտ նույնն էր, բայց կանանց համար: Ծիծաղելի էր: Էջերով բացատրում էր, թե ինչպես քո երազների տղամարդուն «կպցնես» ու թույլ չտաս հեռանալ:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> .........Գիտես, մի անգամ ես մի կայք էի մտել, որը կոչվում էր [catch him and keep him]: Ճիշտ նույնն էր, բայց կանանց համար: Ծիծաղելի էր: Էջերով բացատրում էր, թե ինչպես քո երազների տղամարդուն «կպցնես» ու թույլ չտաս հեռանալ:


որ սայտու՞մ, կասե՞ս, հետաքրքիր ք շատ

ինչ վերաբերվում է գեներին, ես խոսում եմ   մեծ հավանականության մասին  ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

այս կայքն է

----------


## Werning

> Եվ այսպես ինչու կինը չի զգում այն -ինչ զգում է տղամարդը նրա նկատմամբ...


Գև ջան ինչ վերաբերվումա համբույրն, ապա  :Hands Up:  , բայց կա ևս մեկ մեթոդ, նույնիսկ փորձված, ասում են , որ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ՝ ինչպիսին է կինը, գովա նրան ընկերուհիների մոտ:

----------


## kiki

> Եվ այսպես ինչու կինը չի զգում այն -ինչ զգում է տղամարդը նրա նկատմամբ...


Կարդալով այս ամենը եկա այն եզրակացությանը, որ դու իրակաում բոլորովին չես հասկանում ու ծանոթ չես մեզ...
հարգելիս, կոնկրետ ինձ համար , ու ոչ միայն, այդ նվերներ ասվածը բոլորովին նշանակություն չունի, դրանք պարզապես գեղեցկացնում ու հմայք են տալիս հարաբերություններին, մի փոքրիկ ուշադրությունը, որը դուր է գալիս աղջկան, տղային ավելի է ուրախացնում...և հետո, ինչու է քեզ թվում, որ եթե տղան նվարներ է անում, ուշադրություն դարձնում, ապա աղջիկը անպայման պիտի սիրահարվի???...ի~նչ հիմարություն...սրտին թելադրել հնարավոր չի, ում սիրել ոչ թե մենք ենք ընտրում, այլ սիրտը... :Angry2:  թե դու կարծում ես մենք գնվում ենք նվերներով ...??? :Angry2:  
և հետո, ինձ համար ուշադրությունը շատ կարևոր է, ես պետք է զգամ ուր տղան ուշադիր է, որ ես նրա համար կարևոր եմ ...ու հենց դա նա պետք է առաջին հերթին ապացուցի..., այստեղ նվերները բոլորովին նշանակություն չունեն, կարևորը, որ զգամ դա...ու եթե ես դա չզգամ, ապա սիրահարվածություն թե հրապուրանք, ինչպես ուզում ես անվանի, հաստատ կանհետանա աստիճանաբար...
մի ասա որ սիրում ես նրան????ինչ հիմարություն...ու դա դու խորհուրդ ես տալիս տղաներին????? :Angry2:  էլ ինչի համար ես ուշադրություն դարձնում նրան, կբացատրես այդ դեպքում???գիտես ինչպես կարող է դա աղջիկը մեկնաբանել? դա նման է նրան, երբ տղան պարզապես ժամանակ է ուզում անցկացնել նրա հետ...ուրիշ ոչինչ...կամ էլ այդ պահին ընկերուհու կարիք ունի ընկերական շրջապատից հետ չմնալու համար...և հետո, այդ բառերը չպետք է ծրագրված լինեն...ասեմ թե չասեմ-սա բացառված պիտի լինի, եթե իսկական զգացմունքներ են??? ասում են երբ զգացմունքները խեղդում, են , երբ արդեն դա անկախ քեզանից է ստացվում...եթե չխոսես զգացմունքներիդ մասին, ապա ինչի մասին??? եղանակի, կինոի միայն...? այսինքն պարզապես սովորական ընկերոջից չես տարբերվելու հա???
իսկ ինչի է քեզ թվում, թե աղջիկը կարող է նորմալ ընդունել այն, որ անգամ առանց քո զգացմունքների մասին ասելու հանկարծ համբուրում ես նրան???..դեռ մի բան էլ ուզում ես դրանից հետո նրա զգացմունքների մասին իմանալ...դա կարող է լինել միայն մի դեպքում, այն դեպքում որ անվանում են սեր առաջին հայացքից, որին ես այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում...համենայն դեպս ինձ թվում է դա հաճախ չի պատահում...
մի խոսքով, երիտասարդ, հուսով եմ դու կհանդիպես մեկին, ում կսիրես, ու այդ ժամանակ գուցե վերջ կտաս մարդկային հարաբերությունները մաթեմատիկական օրենքներով բացատրելու փորձերիդ, ու երջանիկ կլինես...այն ինչ փորձում ես անել, անիմաստ է, հավատա...ցանկացած մարդ տարբերվում է մյուսներից իր մտածելակերպով, ցանկություններով ու զգացմունքնրով..ու պահանջում է յուրովի մոտեցում...և յուրաքաչյուր զույգի մոտ ամեն ինչ յուրովի է կատարվում...

----------


## Chuk

Գևորգ, շատ շնորհակալություն, շատ հետաքրքրիր բաներ ասեցիր:
Ես շատ բան սովորեցի:
Երբ սիրահարվեմ մի ռոբոտի վրա, որը ծրագրավորված է այնպես, որ "ես քեզ սիրում եմ" խոսքերը լսելուց ապտակում է իր ծանր, երկաթյա ձեռքերով (թաթով), անպայման ասածդ կանեմ ու նրա սառը, մետաղյա շուրթերին համբույր կդրոշմեմ: Դրանից հետո նա (քանի որ ռոբոտ է, երևի թե նաև ուժեղ կլինի) կգրկի ինձ ու կբերի տուն, ու ես նրա հետ կզբաղվեմ սիրով՝ բավարարելով նրա *բնազդային* սեքսուալ ցանկությունները: 

Այո, ես այդ դեպքում իսկական տղամարդու կերպար կունենամ :Bad:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Գև ջան ինչ վերաբերվումա համբույրն, ապա    , բայց կա ևս մեկ մեթոդ, նույնիսկ փորձված, ասում են , որ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ՝ ինչպիսին է կինը, գովա նրան ընկերուհիների մոտ:


Հա ,  այդպիսի աֆորիզմ կա... չգիտեմ ով ա ասել, բայց  հաստատ մի խելոք  ու փորձառու մարդ  ա ասել:

 ընկերուհիների մոտ գովելուց միայն կարող ես իմանալ ինչպիսին ա կինը, բայց ոչ թե  ճշգրիտ կիմանաս նրա զգացմունքը  քո նկատմամբ: հը՞՞

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Գևորգ, շատ շնորհակալություն, շատ հետաքրքրիր բաներ ասեցիր:
> Ես շատ բան սովորեցի:
> Երբ սիրահարվեմ մի ռոբոտի վրա, որը ծրագրավորված է այնպես, որ "ես քեզ սիրում եմ" խոսքերը լսելուց ապտակում է իր ծանր, երկաթյա ձեռքերով (թաթով), անպայման ասածդ կանեմ ու նրա սառը, մետաղյա շուրթերին համբույր կդրոշմեմ: Դրանից հետո նա (քանի որ ռոբոտ է, երևի թե նաև ուժեղ կլինի) կգրկի ինձ ու կբերի տուն, ու ես նրա հետ կզբաղվեմ սիրով՝ բավարարելով նրա *բնազդային* սեքսուալ ցանկությունները: 
> 
> Այո, ես այդ դեպքում իսկական տղամարդու կերպար կունենամ





Չէ դու ոչինչ չհասկացար Chuk: եթե մի քիչ դրական  փորձ ունենաիր, կհասկանաիր էն թաքնված իմաստը, որ հաղորդում եմ.... լավ մի փոքր ել բացատրեմ:  ... Դու տեսել ես այնպիսի աղջկա, որն առանց որ_եվ_է բանի սիրահարվել է տղայի վրա՞,  միայն թե չասես թե դա ՚՚ արտաքինով՚՚ հրապուրանք է եղել..... մտածիր........Դու պիտի այնպես անես , որ աղջիկը պայքարի քո համար,  .... ահա այն ամենը, որով մասնագիտանում եմ ես ... .  մի

----------


## Chuk

Մասնագիտանալ կարելի է շուն վարժեցնելու համար, այլ ոչ աղջիկ հրապուրելու:
Վերաբերմունքս քո քննարկած հարցերի վերաբերյալ խիստ բացասական է, ու շատ լավ եմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ասում:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Կարդալով այս ամենը եկա այն եզրակացությանը, որ դու իրակաում բոլորովին չես հասկանում ու ծանոթ չես մեզ...


ՉԷ kiki, դու էլ ոչինչ չհասկացար, բայց դա կար_եվ_որ չի, ես դա տղաների համար եմ գրել... կրեվորը , որ այդ ամենը հակառակ տրամաբանության օրենքներին աշխատում է: Ես շատ եմ համոզվել դրանում: Մի գուցե որոշ բաներ բաց եմ թողել, բայց հիմնական իմաստը կա.  ու հետո սրանով չի սահմանափակվում..... դեռ շատ բաներ կան, թե ինչի տեղը ինչ պիտի անել: Այնպիսի բաներ, որ կինը չի տեսել, ու չի լսել....  էէէէ՜, 
դրանք  բոլորովին այլ բաներ են......

Հետո *շաաաաաատ հաճախ հայ աղջիկները իրենց թանկացնում ու ԳՈՌՈԶԱՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ, երբ իմանում են տղայի զգացմունքների մասին* / ահա մի բան որ երկար մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս/, մի գուցե դու բացառություն ես,  .... :Wink:  

ես շատ լավ գիտեմ որ ուշադրությունը դուր է գալիս կանանց /  կանայք միշտ ուզում են դուր գալ, դա նրանց փոքր գախտնիքն է/ բայց ամեն ինչ պիտի չափի մեջ լինի:

հետո ել գրածներս սխալ մի մեկնաբանի, եթե լավ չես հասկանում , մի քանի անգամ կարդա. :Wink:   :Ok:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Մասնագիտանալ կարելի է շուն վարժեցնելու համար, այլ ողջ աղջիկ հրապուրելու:
> Վերաբերմունքս քո քննարկած հարցերի վերաբերյալ խիստ բացասական է, ու շատ լավ եմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ասում:


Չէ , *ճիշտ ընտրություն անելու համար պիտի շատ մեծ փորձ ունենաս, միայն այդպես կարող ես հասկանալ կանացի հոգեբանությունը ու ավելի-շատ երջանկացնել քո ապագա կնոջը:*

----------


## Chuk

Ճի՞շտ ընտրություն: Ի՞նչ ճիշտ ընտրության մասին է խոսքը:
Մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունների ոլորտ մտցնել ինչ-որ քարացած, կարծրացած սահմանումնե՞ր, օրենքնե՞ր: Մարդուն վերաբերվել որպես առարկա՞յի, որը սիրտ չունի, զգացմունքներ չունի: Ինքդ քեզ ուրիշ լույսի տակ ներկայացնե՞լ... ի՞նչ ընտրություն:

Խորհու՞րդ ես տալիս, որ քո գրածները մի քանի անգամ կարդան:
Իսկ  դու ինքդ քանի անգամ ես դրանք կարդացել: Կասեմ պարզ: Քո գրառումներով դու առնվազն վիրվավորում ես աղջիկներին՝ նրանց ներկայացնելով որպես առարկայի, ինչ-որ անշունչ, անզգացմունք, դաժան ու էլի եսիմ ինչ երևույթների: Բավական չի՞:

Կա մի կարևոր պայման, դրանից այն կողմ ոչ մի բան չկա: Ցանկացած մարդկային հարաբերություններում պետք է լինել ՄԱՐԴ, պետք է լինել ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ, պետք է լինել ԱԶՆԻՎ: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան պետք չի:

Քո այս բոլոր գրածները միֆ են: Այն իրավիճակները, որոնք դու ներկայացնում որպես փակուղի, ես իմ կյանքում գրեթե ամեն օր այդ նույն իրավիճակները տեսնում որպես բաց ճանապարհ: Ու բոլորի համար: Աշխարհը սև ու սպիտակ չի: Աշխարհը գունավոր է: Մի սահմանափակիր քեզ ու քո աշխարհայացքը սև ու սպիտակով: Կյանքն ուրախ և լավ բան է: Փորձիր այն ուղղակի վայելել ու այնպես անել, որ ուրիշներն էլ կարողանան վայելել:

----------


## Chuk

Եվ ուզում եմ ասեմ մեր ֆորումի բոլոր աղջիկներին;

*Ես ձեզ սիրում եմ *

----------


## Գեվորգ

ooo՜, շատ գեղեցիկ էր...  դու իսկական հռետորի ես նման :Wink: )

երանի քեզ , որ չես հանդիպել կանացի բազմաթիվ անամոթություններին.....
* երբ հանդիպես - ինձ կհիշես*

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ճի՞շտ ընտրություն: Ի՞նչ ճիշտ ընտրության մասին է խոսքը...


Chuk դու էլ ինձ  էն տեսակ ներկայացրիր, ոնց-որ ես դաժան մարդակեր եմ, դու ել հերոս :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> երանի քեզ , որ չես հանդիպել կանացի բազմաթիվ անամոթություններին.....
> * երբ հանդիպես - ինձ կհիշես*


Ինձ զարմացնում է քո կենսափորձը, որում դու հանդիպել ես բազմաթիվ "կանացի անամոթությունների" ու չես հանդիպել "տղամարդկային անամոթությունների":

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ինձ զարմացնում է քո կենսափորձը, որում դու հանդիպել ես բազմաթիվ "կանացի անամոթությունների" ու չես հանդիպել "տղամարդկային անամոթությունների":




))) ինչը նակտի ունե՞ս

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk դու էլ ինձ  էն տեսակ ներկայացրիր, ոնց-որ ես դաժան մարդակեր եմ, դու ել հերոս


Ես արտահայտել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը քո ասածների նկատմամբ: Կարծու՞մ ես որ ես մարդակերի եմ նկարագրել: Նորից եմ կարդում գրածս, այդպիսի բան չեմ նկատում: Դա դու ես այդպես պատկերացնում իմ գրածը:

Կապ չունի թե ես քեզ ինչպես կներկայացնեմ: Դա կլինի իմ պատկերացումը, որ կարող է լինել սխալ: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես դու ջանում ես կանացի սեռին ներկայացնել որպես "սառը կենդանիներ" (դիտավորյալ չակերտների մեջ եմ գրում, որ չասես, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել), բայց որից նրանք չեն դադարում քնքուշ էակներ լինելուց:

Կարդա քո գրածները նորից ու փորձի ինքդ զգալ, այդ ե՞ս եմ քեզ որպես "մարդակերի" ներկայացնում, թե՞ դու ինքդ:

----------


## Chuk

> ))) ինչը նակտի ունե՞ս


Նկատի ունեմ, որ շատ գիտեմ դեպքեր, երբ տղամարդիկ (տղաները) խաղացել են կանանց (աղջիկների) զգացմունքների հետ: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և գիտեմ հակառակ դեպքերը՝ որ աղջիկներն են խաղացել տղաների զգացմունքների հետ:

Պետք չէ տղամարդկանց որպես տուժած կողմ ներկայացնել:  Այդպիսի գաղափար չկա: Ամեն ինչ մարդուց է կախված: Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե արդյոք ու՞մ կհանդիպես, ու՞մ կսիրես, ինչպիսի՞ մարդ կլինի նա: 

Ու այնպես չանենք, որ գազանից վախենալով ինքներս գազան դառնանք:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ու այնպես չանենք, որ գազանից վախենալով ինքներս գազան դառնանք:




լավ ասեցիր....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ես արտահայտել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը քո ասածների նկատմամբ...


դե լավ հա՜, կատակ եմ անում,  ինչ ես  սրտիդ մոտ ընդունում )))) :Hands Up:

----------


## Werning

> Հա ,  այդպիսի աֆորիզմ կա... չգիտեմ ով ա ասել, բայց  հաստատ մի խելոք  ու փորձառու մարդ  ա ասել:
> 
>  ընկերուհիների մոտ գովելուց միայն կարող ես իմանալ ինչպիսին ա կինը, բայց ոչ թե  ճշգրիտ կիմանաս նրա զգացմունքը  քո նկատմամբ: հը՞՞


Գև այդ աֆորիզմը մի քիչ ուրիշա
Եթե ուզում եք իմանալ աղջկա թերությունները, գովեք նրան ընկերուհիների մոտ:
                                                                                                                        Ֆրանկլին

----------


## Werning

Մի բան կա հստատ, երբ կանացի գեղեցիկ աչքերը մշուշապատվում են արցունքներով, դադարում է տեսնել տղամարդը:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Մի բան կա հստատ, երբ կանացի գեղեցիկ աչքերը մշուշապատվում են արցունքներով, դադարում է տեսնել տղամարդը:



հա՜, էդ հաստա՛տ... 
*կանայք շատ են օգտագործում էդ սարսափելի զենքը տղամարդկանց դեմ...
 նույիսկ ամենափորձառու տղամարդիկ 100 անգամ դիմանում են.... ու... 101-րդ -ին կոտրվում...  ինչ արա՜ծ,...էդ  էլ  մեր՝ թույլ էակներին  պաշտպանող բնազդն ա արթնանում...*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

բնազդը....

----------


## Werning

Վայ, բնազդ: Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել պաշտպանողական մեխանիզմ:
Մի խելոք մարդ ասել է. ««Ցանկացած գազան իր մեջ ունի գեթ մի կաթիլ խիղճ, իսկ ես ոչ, ուրեմն ես գազան չեմ»»:
Մի բան էլ ասեմ, էլի շատ աղջիկներ կարող են չհամաձայնվել, բայց դե ասեմ, նախապես հիշեցնելով, որ մի հայտնի մարդ, որ շատ հարուստ էր, իր կյանքում ձգտել է իմանալ այն ամենը, ինչ հնարավոր է և մահանալուց շեշտեց, որ չիմացավ միայն մի բան, անյ է, թե Ի՞նչ են ՈՒզում Կանայք:
Նշեմ նաև որ նա ուշադիր չի եղել կամ էլ չի ցանկացել նկատել: Իմ կարծիքով նրանք առանձնապես շատ, կամ ել բարդ բան չեն ուզեւմ, պարզապես այն, ինչ  մենք տալիս ենք նրանց: Սակայն պետք է տալ այդ ամենը գեղեցիկ, սրտանց, սիրով, մի քիչ հնարամտությամբ, մի քիչ գաղտնիքներով , մի քիչ զվարճալի, մի քիչ գժոտ....
Եվ մի բան ասեմ հաստատ, եթե մեզ թվում է թե կանայք մեզանից շատ բան են ուզում, հարցրեք մի աղքատ ընտանիքում իրար հետ համերաշխ, սիրով ու հարգանքով ապրող ամուսիններին և հատկապես կնոջը, տեսեք ինչ կպատասխանի, զարդեր, հարստություն, տուն, ոչչչչ, իմ կարծիքով նրա պատասխանը կլինի. ««Սեր, ազնվություն, պաշտպանված լինելու ցանկություն և ամենակարևորը՝ իր ամուսնուն»»:
Դե ի՞նչ կասեք աղջիկներ և տղաներ, ով է համաձայն, ով ոչ, խնդրեմ գրեք, ամեն ոք ունի իր կարծիքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Համաձայն եմ։ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ի՞նչ կասեք աղջիկներ և տղաներ, ով է համաձայն, ով ոչ, խնդրեմ գրեք, ամեն ոք ունի իր կարծիքը:


*Werning*, համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ, միայն մեկ հարց տամ  :Smile:  



> Եվ մի բան ասեմ հաստատ, եթե մեզ թվում է թե կանայք մեզանից շատ բան են ուզում, հարցրեք մի աղքատ ընտանիքում իրար հետ համերաշխ, սիրով ու հարգանքով ապրող ամուսիններին և հատկապես կնոջը, տեսեք ինչ կպատասխանի, զարդեր, հարստություն, տուն, ոչչչչ, իմ կարծիքով նրա պատասխանը կլինի. ««Սեր, ազնվություն, պաշտպանված լինելու ցանկություն և ամենակարևորը՝ իր ամուսնուն»»:


Եթե նույն հարցը տանք ոչ թե կնոջը, այլ ամուսնուն, պատասխանը կտարբերվի՞:
Իմ կարծիքով ՈՉ  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Werning, ճիշտ ես ասում, այդպիսի ընտանիքնեում բոլորն էլ մոտավորապես  նույնը կասեն;
բայց  փորձիր քեզ  պատահած մի դուրեկան աղջկա նույն բաները տաս , կամ ապացուցես , որ կարող ես տալ.... փորձի՛ր. *... հետո ինձ կպատմես ինչ ստացվեց...*

ես հմարյա թե համոզված եմ.... ամենաառաջի բանը, որ կզգաս- դա .... դառը հիասթափություն կլինի...

----------


## Գեվորգ

Ճի՞շտ ա, որ աղջիկը որքան գեղեցիկ ա լինում, որպես կանոն,  էնքան ավելի գոռոզամիտ ա տղաների հետ միջսեռային հարաբերություններում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ճի՞շտ ա, որ աղջիկը որքան գեղեցիկ ա լինում, որպես կանոն, էնքան ավելի գոռոզամիտ ա տղաների հետ միջսեռային հարաբերություններում:


Գեւորգ ջան, կներես էլի... բայց էս ամբողջ ֆորումը կարդալուց ինձ մոտ միայն էն տպավորությունն է ձեւավորվում, որ վերջին 5 տարիների ընթացքում բոլոր այն աղջիկներից, ում առաջարկություն ես արել, մերժում ես ստացել: 
Ես ասեմ... իմ կարծիքով, եթե աղջիկն իրեն գոռոզ է պահում, դա ավելի շատ պայմանավորված է լինում ոչ թե նրա գեղեցկությամբ, այլ դիմացի տղայի ինֆանտիլությամբ:

----------


## Werning

> *Werning*, համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ, միայն մեկ հարց տամ  
> 
> Եթե նույն հարցը տանք ոչ թե կնոջը, այլ ամուսնուն, պատասխանը կտարբերվի՞:
> Իմ կարծիքով ՈՉ


Այո, դու ճիշտ էս: Ուղղակի այստեղ մենք ենք հրապուրում, դրա համար ել այդ անկյունից եմ դիտում:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> ..... Այն իրավիճակները, որոնք դու ներկայացնում որպես փակուղի, ես իմ կյանքում գրեթե ամեն օր այդ նույն իրավիճակները տեսնում որպես բաց ճանապարհ: Ու բոլորի համար......




Chuk եթե աղջիկը *համարեց*, որ տղան իր համար եղբայր է, ապա էլ ոչնչ չի օգնի տղային, 
եթե տղան  Ընկավ էդ դրության մեջ, ուրեմն ՎԵՐՋ:  

այդ իրավիճակը կոչվում է  Moment- X: Ելք չկա : Ողջ դժվարությունը կայանում է այդ իրադրության մեջ Չընկնելու մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk եթե աղջիկը *համարեց*, որ տղան իր համար եղբայր է, ապա էլ ոչնչ չի օգնի տղային, 
> եթե տղան  Ընկավ էդ դրության մեջ, ուրեմն ՎԵՐՋ:  
> 
> այդ իրավիճակը կոչվում է  Moment- X: Ելք չկա : Ողջ դժվարությունը կայանում է այդ իրադրության մեջ Չընկնելու մեջ:


Գևորգ ջան, չգիտեմ թե այս ասածդ իմ ասածի հետ ինչ կապ ուներ, բայց թույլ տուր հարցնել: Վստա՞հ ես  :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Այսինքն *«*ելք*»* կա, ԲԱՅՑ  
դրանք *հատուկ* տեխնոլոգիաներեր  ու ստրատեգիաներ են ...  բացի այդ  երկար ժամանակ է  պահանջում : / Դա հատուկ մարդկանց  *ՆԼԾ- վարպետների* համար է  /

Մյուս «ելքը » դա *անձի փոփոխությունն է* , որը նույնպես շատ երկար ժամանակ է պահանջում:

Իսկ եթե տղան մնաց  բնավորությամբ նույնը, ապա .... վերջ;  Գուցե տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, բայց   գործնականում այդպիսի դեպքի չեմ  հանդիպել/ ոչ ես , ոչ ընկերներս, ոչ ծանոթներս/: 

 բացի էդ ես շատ եմ զրուցել էս թեմայով  տարբեր բնավորություն ունեցող  աղջիկների հետ; նրանք զզվանքով  ու *առհամարանքով են* պատմում  էն  տղաների մասին,  որոնց  նրանք  եղբայր են համարել , իսկ նրանք  իրենց սեր են  խոստովանել/ առաջարկություն արել:

----------


## Chuk

Նման հարցերի մասին ես տեսականորեն չեմ խոսում:
Տեսությունը մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, չպետք է խառնի:
Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ կոնկրետ մի դեպք հիշեցի...
Բայց անկեղծ կասեմ, այս թեման ինձ հոգնեցրել է, էլ ուղղակի չեմ ուզում այս թեմայում խոսել  :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

կպատմե՞ս դեպքը

----------


## Chuk

Պատմելու առանձնապես բան չկա  :Wink: 

Տղան սիրում էր աղջկան: Աղջիկն էլ սիրում էր տղային, բայց սիրում էր, ինչպես եղբորը: Տղան սիրուց տառապում էր, իսկ աղջիկը ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ տղան դադարի իրեն սիրելուց ու շարունակեն մնալ ինչպես քույր ու եղբայր կամ սովորական ընկերներ: Անցնում էին տարիները, իսկ տղայի սերը չէր անցնում: Բայց կարևորն այն էր, որ նրանք գնալով ավելի մտերիմ էին դառնում: Աղջիկն ավելի ու ավելի լավ էր տղային ճանաչում ու մի օր էլ հասկացավ, որ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ ձևի է նրան սիրում ու առանց տղայի ապրել չի կարող: Աղջիկն այդ մասին տղային ասեց և տղան երջանկությունից յոթերորդ երկնքում էր: Հետո նրանք ամուսնացան և երջանիկ ընտանիք կազմեցին: Այժմ նրանք երեխայի են սպասում: Իսկ երկնքից ընկավ երեք խնձոր. մեկը տղային, մեկը աղջկան, մեկն էլ, կարծում եմ, երեխային կհասնի:

Բոլոր կերպարները իրական են: Անունները փոխված են, որպեսզի չիմացվի թե ում մասին է խոսքը (չնայած դժվար թե ճանաչեք): Գրառումը կատարելու ընթացքում զոհեր չեն եղել  :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> ... *Անցնում էին տարիները*......


այո,  երկար ժամանակ է հարկավոր

----------


## Chuk

> այո,  երկար ժամանակ է հարկավոր


Իսկ շտապու՞մ ես  :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Չեմ ուզում իզուր ժամանակ կորցնել ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գևորգ, դու ուզում ես ամեն ինչ պատրաստի ստանալ, չես ուզում մի քիչ քեզ նեղություն տալ: Երբ փոքր դժվարությունների ես հանդիպում, փորձում ես ինքդ քեզ արդարացնել, մեղքը բարդել ուրիշների վրա: Հիմա էլ տարվել էս այդ անիծյալ ՆԼԾ-ով, կարծես դա քեզ փրկելու է:
Ի դեպ, ԵՊՀ-ում արգելվել է ՆԼԾ-ի դասավանդումը, քանի որ գտնում են, որ դա աղանդ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի դեպ, ԵՊՀ-ում արգելվել է ՆԼԾ-ի դասավանդումը, քանի որ գտնում են, որ դա աղանդ է:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ծանոթ չեմ այդ ՆԼԾ-ին, բայց այն, որ ԵՊՀ-ն արգելել է դրա դասավանդումը, դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Ո՞վ ասաց, թե ԵՊՀ-ն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է անում։ Իսկ աղանդ բառը այսօր շատ է տեղին ու անտեղի շահարկվում. այսօր մի տեսակ ընդունված է աղանդ անվանել այն ամենը, ինչ իրենց գիտակցությանը հասու չէ։  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան ջան, ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ: Պարզապես Գևորգը մի ծայրահեղության մեջ է, իսկ ԵՊՀ-ն՝ մի ուրիշ:
 :LOL:

----------


## kiki

> Չեմ ուզում իզուր ժամանակ կորցնել ))


Դու կարծում ես որ սիրած մարդուն սպասելը ժամանակի զուր կորուստ է??? գիտես, ես գնալով համոզվում եմ որ քեզ մի լավ սիրահարվել...չէ, սիրել է պետք...այն ժամանակ գուցե սովորես աղջիկներին հարգել ու վերջ տալ մարդկային հարաբերությունները մաթեմատիկական տեսության վերածելը...

----------


## Գեվորգ

Kiki  խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, իրականում ես շատ լավ եմ վարվում ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր, կրկնում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐ աղջիկների հետ; չես կարող գտնել մի աղջկա որն ասի թե ես վատ եմ վերաբերվել նրան; դու չես կարող գտնել ինձ  ճանաչող մի աղջկա , որն ասի թե  ես  նրան չեմ հարգում;  պատահում են աղջիկներ որոնք ասում են թե չեն տեսել մի տղայի, որն իր հետ էդքան լավ վարվի,  պարզապես  հարգելու հետ մեկտեղ ես նրանց  ապացուցում եմ , որ ես ել ինքնահարգանք ունեմ,  ու ոչ մի , ոչ մի աղջկա համար երբեք չեմ կորցնի արժանապատվությունս, չեմ ցածրանա հանուն կանացի ուշադրության, ու ամեն գնով կպահպանեմ ինքնասիրությունս;
մի գուցե գրածներիցս  եզրակացնես , որ շատ վայրի ու կոպիտ եմ, բայց իրականում ... :LOL:  

ես ուզում  եմ տղաներին ասել,  կանայք առաջին հերթին տղամարդու արժանապատվությանն են նայում , ......  

հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ էդ մասին :Wink:   :Ok:  

ես փնտրում եմ էն աղջկան, քո ասած էն  աղջկան, ու երբ գտնեմ նրան ոչ մի ձեվով չեմ թողնի , որ նա հեռանա 
...իսկ ինչ վերբերվում է աղջիներին հրապուրելուն, դա ուղակի շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի հոբբի է, որի ընթացքում ամեն անգամ մի նոր բան եմ հայտնաբերում,  ....ես սկսում եմ  հասկանալ կանացի հոգեբանությունը ,.... որ հետագայում  երջանկացնեմ ապագա կնոջս:

----------


## kiki

> Kiki  խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, իրականում ես շատ լավ եմ վարվում ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր, կրկնում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐ աղջիկների հետ; չես կարող գտնել մի աղջկա որն ասի թե ես վատ եմ վերաբերվել նրան; դու չես կարող գտնել ինձ  ճանաչող մի աղջկա , որն ասի թե  ես  նրան չեմ հարգում;  պատահում են աղջիկներ որոնք ասում են թե չեն տեսել մի տղայի, որն իր հետ էդքան լավ վարվի,  պարզապես  հարգելու հետ մեկտեղ ես նրանց  ապացուցում եմ , որ ես ել ինքնահարգանք ունեմ,  ու ոչ մի , ոչ մի աղջկա համար երբեք չեմ կորցնի արժանապատվությունս, չեմ ցածրանա հանուն կանացի ուշադրության, ու ամեն գնով կպահպանեմ ինքնասիրությունս;
> մի գուցե գրածներիցս  եզրակացնես , որ շատ վայրի ու կոպիտ եմ, բայց իրականում ... 
> 
> հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ էդ մասին  
> 
> ես փնտրում եմ էն աղջկան, քո ասած էն  աղջկան, ու երբ գտնեմ նրան ոչ մի ձեվով չեմ թողնի , որ նա հեռանա


ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ կասկածելի է թվում, որ նման մտքեր արտահայտող երիտասարդը հարգում է կանանց...լավ վարվելը դեռ հարգանք չի նշանակում...
մի բան էլ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ աղջկան ուշադրություն դարձնելուց տղան կորցնում է արժանապատվությունը...??? :Think:  



> ես ուզում  եմ տղաներին ասել,  կանայք առաջին հերթին տղամարդու արժանապատվությանն են նայում , ......


չեմ հասկանում այս տողերիդ իմաստը...



> ...իսկ ինչ վերբերվում է աղջիներին հրապուրելուն, դա ուղակի շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի հոբբի է, որի ընթացքում ամեն անգամ մի նոր բան եմ հայտնաբերում,  ....ես սկսում եմ  հասկանալ կանացի հոգեբանությունը ,.... որ հետագայում  երջանկացնեմ ապագա կնոջս


հա, փաստորեն աղջիկներին հրապուրելը քեզ համար հետաքրքիր զբաղմունք է...լավ է...փաստորեն քեզ բոլորովին չի հետաքրարում, որ հնարավոր է մեկը նրանցից քեզ սիրահարվի ու դա նրան մեղմ ասած վիրավորի...
գիտես, ես հիմա արդեն հասկանում եմ ու չեմ զարմանում որ բոլորը քեզ մերժում են...նրանք չեն տեսնում քեզ մեջ լրջություն...նկատի ունեմ հարաբերությունների հարցում, ու բնականաբար ոչ մի խելքը գլխին աղջիկ այդ դեպքում չի ցանկանա մտերմանալ մեկի հետ, որի լուրջ մտադրությունների մեջ համոզված չի...հիմնականում աղջիկները դա շատ լավ են զգում, հավատա ինձ...

հ.գ. այսպես որ գնա,  չենք վերջացնի... :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

ինչից ենթադրեցիր , որ ինձ մերժում են ՞՞
ինձ ոչ մեկը   դեռ չի մերժել
չնայած առաջարկություն էլ չեմ արել / ավելի ճիշտ մի անգամ ...  սիրավեպը 3 ամիս չտեվեց/ , ես ոչինչ չեմ խնդրում , որ ինձ մերժեն,

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Գևորգ, դու ուզում ես ամեն ինչ պատրաստի ստանալ, չես ուզում մի քիչ քեզ նեղություն տալ: Երբ փոքր դժվարությունների ես հանդիպում, փորձում ես ինքդ քեզ արդարացնել, մեղքը բարդել ուրիշների վրա: Հիմա էլ տարվել էս այդ անիծյալ ՆԼԾ-ով, կարծես դա քեզ փրկելու է:
> :



ժպտալով եմ կարդում գրածներդ,..  դու   ճիշտ  իմ հակապատկերն ես նկարագրել  )))


_Ի դեպ, ԵՊՀ-ում արգելվել է ՆԼԾ-ի դասավանդումը, քանի որ գտնում են, որ դա աղանդ է_

Կարդացի՞ր  Սուրենիքս  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  , ինչ ասես կասեն  :Hands Up:  , աղա՞նդ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժպտալով եմ կարդում գրածներդ,.. դու ճիշտ իմ հակապատկերն ես նկարագրել )))


ինչպես և դու իմ  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

*ԳԵՎՈՐԳ*, բա այդ դու չէիր տառապում աղջիկների ձեռքից ու բողոքում, որ ոչ մեկը քեզ չի սիրում, չի գնահատում քեզ ,  քո վերաբերմունքն ու զգցմունքները...???
ինձ թվում է, մենք իրար չենք հասկանում...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Էս թեմայի վերնագիրը արդեն փոխել ա պետք ու դնել՝  Ինչու՞ Գևորգ կամ Ի՞նչպես աղջիկների ասածի տակից դուրս գալ, եթե նա ընկեր ունի, բայց քեզ թվում ա, թե ինքը քեզ ա սիրում:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> *ԳԵՎՈՐԳ*, բա այդ դու չէիր տառապում աղջիկների ձեռքից ու բողոքում, որ ոչ մեկը քեզ չի սիրում, չի գնահատում քեզ ,  քո վերաբերմունքն ու զգցմունքները...???
> ինձ թվում է, մենք իրար չենք հասկանում...



ես տենց բան եմ ասե՞լ :Shok:

----------


## kiki

որ ուշադիր կարդաիր նիկերի մասին թեման կիմանաիր, որ Կիկին իմ 2-րդ անունն է, ինձ փոքրուց այդես են անվանում... :Smile:  
իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ էի մտածում, որ մի քիչ շեղվել ենք թեմաից, բայց ես կվերնագրեի "Ինչ է ուզում ասել ԳԵՎՈՐԳԸ", կամ "Ինչպես հասկացնել ԳԵՎՈՐԳԻՆ", կամ էլ "Ինչպես հասկանալ ԳԵՎՈՐԳԻՆ"... :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Կիկի աղջիկները իրարից շատ են տարբերվում ... ամեն մի հոգի յուրահատուկ բնավորություն ունի .... բայց դուք *ավելի շատ նմանություններ ունեք* , քան տարբերություններ ...*հատկապես , երբ հարցը վերաբերվում է տղաների հետ հարաբերությանը*:  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------


## Գեվորգ

*Տղամարդու ամենահզոր խթանիչ ուժը կնոջը դուր գալու ցանկությունն է:*
Նախնադարյան որսորդը, որ  տարբերվում էր մյուսներից, դառնում էր առաջնորդ, ինչպես այժմ կարտահայտվեինք՝ լիդեր, որովհետեվ ցանկանում էր բոլորից լավը երեվալ կնոջ աչքերում: Այս առումով տղամարդու ԲՆՈՒՅԹԸ   / բնազդ / բոլորովին չի փոխվել:

Ներկայիս  «որսորդը» տուն չի բերում իր սպանած գազանի մորթին, բայց նշում է իր ցանկությունը լավագույն հագուստի , հարմարավետ /շքեղ/ ավտոմեքենայի ընտրությամբ, հարուստ մարդկանց սովորություններին ընդօրինակելով: Դուր գալու ցանկությունը մնացել է միանգամայն նույնը, ինչպես քաղաքակրթության արշալույսին
Բնազդը մնում է բնազդ:
Կարողության տեր մարդիկ՝ հզոր ու ճանաչված, սովորաբար առանց դժվարության իրականացնում են իրենց պլանները ԵՎ այստեղ: *Հեռացրե՛ք նրա կյանքից կնոջը, ու նրանց ողջ հարստությունը կդառնա իրենց համար անօգուտ ու անիմաստ:*  Կանաց դուր գալու տղամարդու *բնածին պահանջմունքն է*, բայց այդ ցանկություն իրականացնելը կանանց տալիս է իշխանություն, որի օգնությամբ էլ նրանք կարող են կա՛մ կործանել , կա՛մ էլ փրկել տղամարդուն:

   Կինը, որ հասկանում է տղամարդու բնությունը ու կարողանում է վայելուչ ձեվով օգտագործել ու օգնել տղամարդուն նրա պահանջմունքների բավարաման գործում՝ այլ կանանց մրցակցությունից վախենալու որեվէ բան չունի: Տղամարդիկ պարզապես «հսկաներ» են կամքի ուժի, արիության ու այլ հայտնի տղամարդկային բնավորության գծերի  տեսակետից, բայց նրանց ընտրում ու այդպիդիք «դարձնում են» կանայք:

Տղամարդկանց մեծ  մասը երբեք չի համաձայնի այն մտքի հետ, որ գտնվում է կանանց ազդեցության տակ, որոնց իբրեվ թե ինքն է ընտրում... քանզի *տղամարդկային էությունն է՝ մտածել, որ իրեն նախընտրում են մյուսներից* / սակայան *խելացի* կինը , գիտենալով տղամարդկային այդ ԹՈՒԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ , երբեք այն չի դարձնի քննարկման, ԱՌԱՎԵԼ  ԵՎՍ վեճի առարկա/:

Որոշ տղամարդիկ, բնականաբար ,հասկանում են, որ գտնվում են կանանց ազդեցության տակ՝ կնոջ կամ սիրած էակի, մոր կամ քրոջ, բայց երբեք դեմ չեն արտահայտվում այդպիսի ազդեությանը, քանի որ նրանք բավական խելացի են ու հասկանում են, որ չեն կարող երջանիկ լինել , եթե իրենց կողքին հարազատ ու բարի կանայք չլինեն: *Տղամարդիկ, որոնք ընդունակ չեն հասկանալու այս ճշմարտության կարեվորություն ու նշանակությունը, զրկում են իրենց այդ ՀԶՈՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ  ուժից, որը համեմատած մնացած բոլոր ուժերի ամբողջության հետ, կարող է առավելագույնց աջակցել իրենց հաջողությունններին:*

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական: Ժողովուրդ, ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ հրավիրում այս հետաքրքրաշարժ թեմայի վրա, որն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով փակվել էր: Ու քանի որ "տեղի է ունեցել սերնդափոխություն", ապա վստահ եմ որ նորանոր կարծիքներ կձևավորվեն այստեղ… Ձեզ բարի ժամանց*

----------


## GevSky

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հրապուրելու իմաստը ո՞րն է: Եղեք այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաք: Պետք չէ փոխել ինքներդ ձեզ, արտաքինը, բնավորությունը կամ պահվածքը՝ աղջկան (կնոջը) հրապուրելու համար: Ես այդպես եմ մտածում:


Հենց այդ դեպքում են հրապուրվում ամենաշատը, հատկապես, երբ քո բնական պահվածքով տարբերվում ես մոխրագույն զանգվածից:

----------


## BusinessMen

Կանանց պետք չէ հրապուրել, կանայք արդեն հրապուրված են

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Հարցը անհասկանալի էր  :Think: 
Իսկ ինչո՞ւ հրապուրել գոռոզամիտներին:

----------


## Զինվոր

Գոռոզամիտներին հրապուրել պետք ել չի, դրանք լռիվ ուրիշ ազգ են
Գոռոզամիտներին հրապուրել նշանակում ա անիմաստ վատնել սեփական ժամանակն ու ուժերը, մեկ ել փողերը:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես էն համոզմանն եմ, որ պետք ա շատ քիչ խոսալ, ծանր պահել ու ինչ որ արարքներով զգացնել տալ, որ հավանել ես իրեն: Շատ թռվռալը գործին վնաս ա :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ հրապուրել գոռոզամիտներին:


Կարե՞ն :Shok:  ուրեմն ըստ քեզ կանայք գոռոզամիտ են և նրանց հրապուրել չարժե՞ :Shok:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կարե՞ն ուրեմն ըստ քեզ կանայք գոռոզամիտ են և նրանց հրապուրել չարժե՞


Չէ, ոչ թե կանանց հրապուրել չարժե, այլ գոռոզամիտներին։ Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Կարենի հետ։ Մանավանդ, որ նորմալ աղջիկը գոռոզ չի լինում :Smile:  Ընդհանրապես նորմալ մարդը, սեռը կապ չունի։

----------


## P.S.

Հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք արժի գոռոզամիտ աղջիկներին գայթակղել հոգեբանական սուպերտեխնոլոգիաներով, պատասխանում եմ՝ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ ԱՐԺԻ...

Դրանից էլ լավ բան՝ գայթակղել արդեն հայտնի տեխնոլոգիայով, այնպես, որ սիրահարվեն, հետևեն, մտածեն, հետո՝ հնազանդվեն, դառնան սովորական՝ առանց դիմակի ու ավելորդ կեցվածքի...դա կարելի է անել

ա. եթե աղջիկը իսկապես դուրդ գալիս է և ցանկանում ես նրան էդ վիճակից հանել
բ. երբ պարզապես ուզում ես նրան կամ մյուսներին խրատ տալ
գ. կամ էլ գռազով կամ լավ սեքսի համար

----------


## GevSky

> Չէ, ոչ թե կանանց հրապուրել չարժե, այլ գոռոզամիտներին։ Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Կարենի հետ։ Մանավանդ, որ նորմալ աղջիկը գոռոզ չի լինում Ընդհանրապես նորմալ մարդը, սեռը կապ չունի։



Իսկ դու հրապուրիր, քո գործողություններով սպանիր նրա մեջ գոռոզությունը, բոլորը սովոր են հեշտին:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ դու հրապուրիր, քո գործողություններով սպանիր նրա մեջ գոռոզությունը, բոլորը սովոր են հեշտին:


Դե լավ, համոզեցիր, հրապուրի։ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Զինվոր

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձանից ձեզ խորհուրդ-դրանցից աշխատեք հեռու մնալ
Գոռոզ աղջկան կարելի ա համեմատել պոպոքի հետ, շատ անորակ պոպոքի, որը ջարդել ել չարժի, որովհետեվ միջուկը շատ չնչին ա էն կեղևի հետ համեմատած, որը պիտի ջարդեք: Ջարդելուց հետո ել ավելի դառն ուհուսահատ կհայհոյեք էդ պոպոքին ու ինքներդ ձեզ, եթե իհարկե հայհոյելու հավես դեռ կունենաք: Հեռու մնացեք դրանցից:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձանից ձեզ խորհուրդ-դրանցից աշխատեք հեռու մնալ
> Գոռոզ աղջկան կարելի ա համեմատել պոպոքի հետ, շատ անորակ պոպոքի, որը ջարդել ել չարժի, որովհետեվ միջուկը շատ չնչին ա էն կեղևի հետ համեմատած, որը պիտի ջարդեք: Ջարդելուց հետո ել ավելի դառն ուհուսահատ կհայհոյեք էդ պոպոքին ու ինքներդ ձեզ, եթե իհարկե հայհոյելու հավես դեռ կունենաք: Հեռու մնացեք դրանցից:


Իսկ չես կարծում, որ այդ գոռոզությունը պարզապես կարող է պաշտպանական ռեակցիա լինել շրջապատի տխուր ու վատ ազդակների հանդեպ :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Ես մի բան կասեմ, որ գոռոզությունը հարաբերական է, միգուցե քո հանդեպ է ինչ-որ մեկը գոռոզ իսկ դա կարող է լինել քեզանից, և պարտադիր չէ, որ գոռոզ աղջիկը չունենա ինտելեկտ, մակարդակ և էթիկա

----------


## Զինվոր

:Ok: Ես նկատի ունեի,որ բոլոր բարդություններն ու արգելքները հաղթահարելուց, քեզ սուպերմենի տեղ դնելուց ու սար ու ձոր անցնելուց հետո հույս ունես արժանին ստանալ, բայց պարզվում է չարչարվում էիր ընդամենը մի սովորական աղջկա համար, որ միլիոն դոլարի գոռոզությունից ու ինքնահավանությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի հարգանքի արժանի հատկանիշ չունի: Իհարկե, ես ընդունում եմ, որ բոլորը չեն աըդպիսին, բաըց դեպքերի 80 տոկոսում համոզված եղեք, որ  իմ ասածը ճիշտ դուրս կգա: Ոնց որ ասում են- տառապանքս փորձ ունի :Wink:

----------


## Chilly

մի հատ կխնդրեի ճշտեք, թե որն է գոռոզությունը...

ցանկացած աղջկա համար կարելի ա վիզ դնել... մենակ մի բան ա պետք դրա համար` սիրահարվել էդ աղջկան...

----------


## Զինվոր

> մի հատ կխնդրեի ճշտեք, թե որն է գոռոզությունը...
> 
> ցանկացած աղջկա համար կարելի ա վիզ դնել... մենակ մի բան ա պետք դրա համար` սիրահարվել էդ աղջկան...



Բեր ավելի լավ ա հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ. Քո կարծիքով ոնց կվարվեն նորմալ աղջիկն ու գոռոզը, երբ զգան, որ սիրահարված ես իրենց: Նորմալը կհասկացնի ինչ որ ձև որ չի ուզում քեզ կամ ել երբ մոտիկանաս ուղղակի կասի գիտես ոնց, հարգում եմ քո զգացմունքը, բաըց մեր մեջ ոչ մի բան չի լինի. 
Իսկ գոռոզի մտքով ել չի անցնի տենց բան անել: Գիտես չէ ինչ աներես կենդանի ա դառնում ճանճը, երբ զգում ա, որ ալարում ես հելնես ճանճի փեդով տաս գլխին: Նույն ձև էլ գոռոզը-հենց զգում ա որ սիրահարված ես իրան, մի հատ ընենց ա սկսում ձև բռնել, որ էլ չեղած.  Շատ դեպքերում կարող ա դաժե զգա, որ քեզ դրանով կարող ա վիրավորի, բայց դրանից ինքը ավելի մեծ հաճույք կզգա: Մի խոսքով"
Պատասխանեցի հարցիդ?? :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես նկատի ունեի,որ բոլոր բարդություններն ու արգելքները հաղթահարելուց, քեզ սուպերմենի տեղ դնելուց ու սար ու ձոր անցնելուց հետո հույս ունես արժանին ստանալ, բայց պարզվում է չարչարվում էիր ընդամենը մի սովորական աղջկա համար, որ միլիոն դոլարի գոռոզությունից ու ինքնահավանությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի հարգանքի արժանի հատկանիշ չունի:


Դրա համար տղամարդը նախ ինքն իր համար պարզում է, թե ով է ու ինչպիսին է տվյալ աղջիկը, նոր է սիրահարվում ու, ինչպես դու ասացիր, իրեն սուպերմենի տեղ դնում, սար ու ձոր անցնում էդ աղջկա համար։ Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրահարվել աղջկան, նրա համար պայքարել ու էդ ամեն ինչից հետո նոր պարզել, թե ում ես սիրահարվել...  :Shok:  Առանց ճանաչելու ո՞նց ես սիրահարվում ու սկսում պայքարել չիմացածդ բանի համար։ Չե՞ս կարծում, որ ամբողջ սխալը հենց էդտեղից է գալիս։ Նախ ճանաչիր մարդուն, համոզվիր, որ արժե նրա համար պայքարել, նոր պայքարիր։

----------


## GevSky

> Բեր ավելի լավ ա հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ. Քո կարծիքով ոնց կվարվեն նորմալ աղջիկն ու գոռոզը, երբ զգան, որ սիրահարված ես իրենց: Նորմալը կհասկացնի ինչ որ ձև որ չի ուզում քեզ կամ ել երբ մոտիկանաս ուղղակի կասի գիտես ոնց, հարգում եմ քո զգացմունքը, բաըց մեր մեջ ոչ մի բան չի լինի. 
> Իսկ գոռոզի մտքով ել չի անցնի տենց բան անել: Գիտես չէ ինչ աներես կենդանի ա դառնում ճանճը, երբ զգում ա, որ ալարում ես հելնես ճանճի փեդով տաս գլխին: Նույն ձև էլ գոռոզը-հենց զգում ա որ սիրահարված ես իրան, մի հատ ընենց ա սկսում ձև բռնել, որ էլ չեղած.  Շատ դեպքերում կարող ա դաժե զգա, որ քեզ դրանով կարող ա վիրավորի, բայց դրանից ինքը ավելի մեծ հաճույք կզգա: Մի խոսքով"
> Պատասխանեցի հարցիդ??


Իսկ հնարավոր չի դու սիրահարվես մեկին, իսկ նա ուղղակի իրեն զուսպ պահի, իսկ դա քո մոտ ընկալվի որպես գոռոզություն, չնայած չեմ կարծում որ եթե նա իրեն զուսպ չպահի քո դուրը կգա :Wink:

----------


## Chilly

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի դու սիրահարվես մեկին, իսկ նա ուղղակի իրեն զուսպ պահի, իսկ դա քո մոտ ընկալվի որպես գոռոզություն, չնայած չեմ կարծում որ եթե նա իրեն զուսպ չպահի քո դուրը կգա


համաձայն եմ, հետո էլ սիրուն աղջիկների մեծ մասն ուղղակի ստիպված է լինում իրենց հեռու պահել բոլորից...ու հիմնականում դա ընդունվում է որպես գոռոզություն, անձամբ ինձ դուր է գալիս, երբ աղջիկը հպարտ է ու կարողանում է գնահատել իր արժանիքները...

----------


## Լէգնա

> համաձայն եմ, հետո էլ սիրուն աղջիկների մեծ մասն ուղղակի ստիպված է լինում իրենց հեռու պահել բոլորից...ու հիմնականում դա ընդունվում է որպես գոռոզություն, անձամբ ինձ դուր է գալիս, երբ աղջիկը հպարտ է ու կարողանում է գնահատել իր արժանիքները...


Մի փոքր ճիշտ ես  :Smile: 
Երբ հպարտություն ունես`քո չափով, այդ չափը երբեմն շատերի մոտ ընկալվում է որպես գոռոզություն:
Գոռոզությունը շատերի մոտ հպարտության որոշ աստիճան է, անձամբ ինձ գոռոզ էլ են համարում, չափից դուրս հպարտ էլ:
Ինքս իմ համար ոչ նա եմ, ոչ էլ  նա:Ես ես եմ, մնացածը էական չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Anchi

> *Ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք*
> 
> Բազմաթիվ տղամարդկանց համար կինը նման է չինական գլուխկոտրուկի.
> Բազմաթիվ դեպքերում նրանց վարքագիծը ոչ-մի իմաստ չունի տղամարդկանց համար:
> Մի բան կա, որում ես բացարձակապես վստահ եմ.
> Տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններում կանայք բոլորովին այլ բան են ուզում, քան բազմաթիվ տղամարդիկ:
> Բայց ի՞նչ...
> 
> Ինձ թվում է
> *կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան :*


Սխալ է թվում: Հատկապես հիմա, երբ կանայք ավելի ինքնուրույն են դարձել ու չեն հանդուրժում ղեկավարում:
Թեև չեմ ժխտում, որ կան այդպիսի կանայք, բայց դրանց թիվը շատ փոքր է: Որովհետև բնական է, երբ մարդ ուզում է ազատ լինել, անել այն, ինչ ուզում է, ու ոչ մեկին չենթարկվել:
Գիտես՝ մտածում եմ, որ շուտով աղջիկների մեծ մասը լեսբի է դառնալու, որովհետև տղամարդիկ չեն կարողանում նրանց տալ այն, ինչ իրենք են ուզում: Ուզում են շատ տրիվիալ բաներ, որոնք, սակայն, տղամարդիկ չեն հասկանում: Ուզում են սեր, ուշադրություն, հարգանք, անկախություն, խելառ քայլեր ու ամեն ինչ, ինչը կարող է հարաբերությունները ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնել:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ինձ թվում է
> կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան


Միանգամայն  սխալ  է  թվում:Կնոջը  հարկավոր  է  տղամարդ, որին  կարողանա  ապավինել    և  որը   դառնա   նեցուկ.Ոչ  թե  ղեկավար:  Չես ՞ կարծում,  որ  ղեկավարվելու  ժամանակները   անցել  են: :Bad:

----------


## schuschanik

Ինչպե՞ս գրավել կանանց:  Երևակայի թե շատ ջանք պետք չէ թափել- ուղղակի  ցուցաբերել անկեղծություն: Եղե՛ք հասարակ, և մի՛ խաղացեք... :Wink:

----------


## Զինվոր

> Դրա համար տղամարդը նախ ինքն իր համար պարզում է, թե ով է ու ինչպիսին է տվյալ աղջիկը, նոր է սիրահարվում ու, ինչպես դու ասացիր, իրեն սուպերմենի տեղ դնում, սար ու ձոր անցնում էդ աղջկա համար։ Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրահարվել աղջկան, նրա համար պայքարել ու էդ ամեն ինչից հետո նոր պարզել, թե ում ես սիրահարվել...  Առանց ճանաչելու ո՞նց ես սիրահարվում ու սկսում պայքարել չիմացածդ բանի համար։ Չե՞ս կարծում, որ ամբողջ սխալը հենց էդտեղից է գալիս։ Նախ ճանաչիր մարդուն, համոզվիր, որ արժե նրա համար պայքարել, նոր պայքարիր։


Գիտես, դու ճիշտ ես միայն մասամբ: Բայց կարծում եմ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ կարող են սիրահարվել անսպասելի, առանց հաշվարկի ու պլանավորման, առանց մինչև վերյջ ճանաչած լինելու տվյալ մարդուն: Համաձայն եմ, գերմարդկային բանականության համար սա անհեթեթ է հնչում, բայց սերն ու սիրահարվածությունը այն զգացմունքներից են, որոնք շատ քիչ են ենթարկվում սառը տրամաբանության պահանջներին

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գիտես, դու ճիշտ ես միայն մասամբ: Բայց կարծում եմ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ կարող են սիրահարվել անսպասելի, առանց հաշվարկի ու պլանավորման, առանց մինչև վերյջ ճանաչած լինելու տվյալ մարդուն: Համաձայն եմ, գերմարդկային բանականության համար սա անհեթեթ է հնչում, բայց սերն ու սիրահարվածությունը այն զգացմունքներից են, որոնք շատ քիչ են ենթարկվում սառը տրամաբանության պահանջներին


Ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես։ Սիրահարվել, իհարկե, կարելի է նաև առաջին հայացքից ու առանց ճանաչելու, բայց նաև համարում եմ, որ ընդամենը մի կամ մի քանի անգամ տեսնելով ու առանց մարդու հետ շփվելու սեր խոստովանելը շատ սխալ է։ Իսկ մարդու հետ թեկուզ մի քիչ շփվելու դեպքում կարելի է գոնե ընդհանուր պատկերացում կազմել նրա մասին ու ըստ այդմ՝ զգացմունքներդ կամ ավելի կկայունանան, կամ էլ հակառակը՝ կհիասթափվես, կհասկանաս, որ սխալվել ես։ Օրինակ, ես ինքս երբեք լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել այն տղաներին, որոնք, ինձ մեկ կամ մի քանի անգամ տեսնելով ու հետս առանձնապես շփված չլինելով, սեր են խոստովանել, քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ եթե մարդը այսքան շուտ, առանց ինձ ճանաչելու այդ լուրջ ու պատասխանատու քայլին է դիմում, ուրեմն լուրջ մարդ չի։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատ աղջիկներ են այսպես մտածում, և ճիշտ են անում։ 

Նման դեպքերում, տղաները կարող են սիրահարված լինել ու առանց երկար–բարակ մտածելու աղջկան խոստովանել ու ընկերություն անելու առաջարկ անել, աղջիկն էլ կարող է սիրահարվել, որից հետո կարճ ժամանակ անց տղայի սիրահարվածություն ոնց թափով եկել էր, էնպես թափով էլ չքանա, իսկ աղջիկը, փաստորեն, զոհ է դառնում, եթե նրա զգացմունքներն ավելի կայուն են դուրս գալիս։ Դրա համար սխալ եմ համարում սիրահարվածության թունդ պահին խոստովանելը։ Գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք, մինչև մարդը համոզվի իր զգացմունքների գոնե հարաբերական լրջության ու կայունության մեջ, որպեսզի դիմացինին ցավ պատճառելու հավանականությունը նվազագույնի հասցնի։ Դե, պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք հաստատ չի կարող իմանալ, թե վաղն ինքն ինչ կզգա, հետևաբար ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ սխալվելուց, բայց հենց այստեղ է, որ մարդիկ սխալ են գործում՝ առաջնորդվելով զուտ այդ պահի զգացողություններով։ Վերջիվերջո, սիրահարվածությունների մեծ մասը երբեք էլ սեր չի դառնում, կայծի պես բռնկվում են ու արագ մարում։

----------

Nare-M (21.08.2010)

----------


## Ֆաբիուս

> Սիրահարվել, իհարկե, կարելի է նաև առաջին հայացքից ու առանց ճանաչելու, բայց նաև համարում եմ, որ ընդամենը մի կամ մի քանի անգամ տեսնելով ու առանց մարդու հետ շփվելու սեր խոստովանելը շատ սխալ է։ ։


Ի դեպ ասեմ թե ինչ մեխանիզմ է ընկած սիրահարվելու հիմքում:
Շատերը լսած կլինեն Պարկինսոնիզմի մասին: Ասեմ որ պատճառը դոֆամին կոչվող նեյրոմեդիատորի պակասն է, որը հանդես է գալիս որպես արգելակման գործոն: Նրա պակասն ել բերում է շարժումների արգելակման խանգարման, որի հետևանքով ել ի հայտ են գալիս ակամա անզուսպ շարժումները:
Սիրահարվածությունն էլ պայմանավորված է հենց դոֆամինի ժամանակավոր գերարտադրությամբ, որով էլ պայմանավորված են ներքին հանգստությունը, ախորժակի բացակայությունը, տխրությունը, անտարբերությունը արտաքին աշխարհի նկատմամբ, նիհարելը: Չվախեցնեմ ասելով, որ օրգանիզմը շատ խելոք է և հենց այպես չէ որ չի թողնում որ այս վիչակը երկար տևի, քանզի այն հանգիստ կարող է բերել մահվան, դրա համար է սիրահարվածությունը տևում է մաքսիմում 6-7 օր:

----------


## Զինվոր

> Ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես։ Սիրահարվել, իհարկե, կարելի է նաև առաջին հայացքից ու առանց ճանաչելու, բայց նաև համարում եմ, որ ընդամենը մի կամ մի քանի անգամ տեսնելով ու առանց մարդու հետ շփվելու սեր խոստովանելը շատ սխալ է։ Իսկ մարդու հետ թեկուզ մի քիչ շփվելու դեպքում կարելի է գոնե ընդհանուր պատկերացում կազմել նրա մասին ու ըստ այդմ՝ զգացմունքներդ կամ ավելի կկայունանան, կամ էլ հակառակը՝ կհիասթափվես, կհասկանաս, որ սխալվել ես։ Օրինակ, ես ինքս երբեք լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել այն տղաներին, որոնք, ինձ մեկ կամ մի քանի անգամ տեսնելով ու հետս առանձնապես շփված չլինելով, սեր են խոստովանել, քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ եթե մարդը այսքան շուտ, առանց ինձ ճանաչելու այդ լուրջ ու պատասխանատու քայլին է դիմում, ուրեմն լուրջ մարդ չի։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատ աղջիկներ են այսպես մտածում, և ճիշտ են անում։ 
> 
> Նման դեպքերում, տղաները կարող են սիրահարված լինել ու առանց երկար–բարակ մտածելու աղջկան խոստովանել ու ընկերություն անելու առաջարկ անել, աղջիկն էլ կարող է սիրահարվել, որից հետո կարճ ժամանակ անց տղայի սիրահարվածություն ոնց թափով եկել էր, էնպես թափով էլ չքանա, իսկ աղջիկը, փաստորեն, զոհ է դառնում, եթե նրա զգացմունքներն ավելի կայուն են դուրս գալիս։ Դրա համար սխալ եմ համարում սիրահարվածության թունդ պահին խոստովանելը։ Գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք, մինչև մարդը համոզվի իր զգացմունքների գոնե հարաբերական լրջության ու կայունության մեջ, որպեսզի դիմացինին ցավ պատճառելու հավանականությունը նվազագույնի հասցնի։ Դե, պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք հաստատ չի կարող իմանալ, թե վաղն ինքն ինչ կզգա, հետևաբար ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ սխալվելուց, բայց հենց այստեղ է, որ մարդիկ սխալ են գործում՝ առաջնորդվելով զուտ այդ պահի զգացողություններով։ Վերջիվերջո, սիրահարվածությունների մեծ մասը երբեք էլ սեր չի դառնում, կայծի պես բռնկվում են ու արագ մարում։


Կարծում եմ որ մենք խոսում ենք նույն երևույթի տարբեր կողմերի մասին ու բարիկադի տարբեռ կողմերից: 2-ս էլ ճիշտ ենք մեր կողմից նայած: Դասական մտածողության տեսանկյունից դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել շատ առումներով:  Նախ ես չեմ ասում, թե 1-ին զգացմունքը երևալուն պես  պետք է վազ տալ ու դիմացինին ասել այդ մասին: Դ ա առնվազն ցանցառություն է: Ես ինքս ել երբեք տենց բաներ չեմ արել:2-րդ մասը վերաբերում էր նրան, որ<<...Գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք, մինչև մարդը համոզվի իր զգացմունքների գոնե հարաբերական լրջության ու կայունության մեջ,...>>... Ինչ ես կարծում, դու ինքդ կարող ես թունդ սիրահարված լինելով այդպես սառն ու խելոք մտածել??
3-րդ պահը վերաբերում էր հետևյալին-<<...իսկ աղջիկը, փաստորեն, զոհ է դառնում, եթե նրա զգացմունքներն ավելի կայուն են դուրս գալիս...>> Էէէ, թող դուրս չգար :Smile:  Ես չեմ ուզում անարդարացի խոզի տպավորություն թողնել, բայց երբ փոխադարձ զգացմունքն անհետանում է, ամեն մարդ իր սեփական գլխի համար է պատասխանատու

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ որ մենք խոսում ենք նույն երևույթի տարբեր կողմերի մասին ու բարիկադի տարբեռ կողմերից: 2-ս էլ ճիշտ ենք մեր կողմից նայած: Դասական մտածողության տեսանկյունից դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել շատ առումներով:  Նախ ես չեմ ասում, թե 1-ին զգացմունքը երևալուն պես  պետք է վազ տալ ու դիմացինին ասել այդ մասին: Դ ա առնվազն ցանցառություն է: Ես ինքս ել երբեք տենց բաներ չեմ արել:2-րդ մասը վերաբերում էր նրան, որ<<...Գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք, մինչև մարդը համոզվի իր զգացմունքների գոնե հարաբերական լրջության ու կայունության մեջ,...>>... *Ինչ ես կարծում, դու ինքդ կարող ես թունդ սիրահարված լինելով այդպես սառն ու խելոք մտածել??*


Գուցե չհավատաս, բայց այո, ես ինքս միշտ հենց այդպես էլ արել եմ, ու դա բնավ իմ զգացմունքայնության պակասից չի եղել, հավատա:  :Wink:  Ինձնից ավելի զգացմունքային մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, ուղղակի միշտ համարել եմ, որ պահի ազդեցության տակ գործելը սխալ է, ու աշխատել եմ խուսափել դրանից: Միաժամանակ հասկանում եմ, որ դա շատ բարդ է, լիովին պատկերացնում եմ, քանի որ ինքս էլ եմ զգացել դա... Ես ընդամենը ասում էի, թե որն է, ըստ իս, ճիշտը:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Կես լուրջ, կես կատակ - Նայեք ստորագրությունս :Wink:

----------


## egoist

Դե եթե , աղջիկներին գրավելու ոչ մի ուրիշ միջոց չունեք ,  փողն էլ շատերի համար տարբերակ ա ....

----------


## Զինվոր

Սիրով հավատում եմ

----------


## Brigada

կանանց հաճախ պետք է նվեռներ տալ, հրավիրել բազմաթիվ գեղեցիկ վայրեր, լինեն ուշադին նրանց նկատմամբ:

----------


## Moon

> կանանց հաճախ պետք է նվեռներ տալ, հրավիրել բազմաթիվ գեղեցիկ վայրեր, լինեն ուշադին նրանց նկատմամբ:


Դե լինել ուշադիր ճիշտ ես նկատում, բայց պետք է լինել նաև օրիգինալ ամեն մի արածով, համենայն դեպս ինձ դա կգրավի։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե լինել ուշադիր ճիշտ ես նկատում, բայց պետք է լինել նաև օրիգինալ ամեն մի արածով, համենայն դեպս ինձ դա կգրավի։


Հիմա օրիգիանլ լինելը շաբլոն ա դառել, իսկ հին շաբլոն ձեւերը արդեն օրիգինալ են՝ ծաղիկներ, շամպայն, վալս... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Հիմա օրիգիանլ լինելը շաբլոն ա դառել, իսկ հին շաբլոն ձեւերը արդեն օրիգինալ են՝ ծաղիկներ, շամպայն, վալս...


չարաչար սխալվում ես, այն ինչ շաբլոն ա, չի կարող օրիգինալ լինել։ Միշտ էլ գտնվում են օրիգինալ գաղափարներ, միայն թե ցանկությունն ու հնարամտությունը տեղդ լինի, ու մի քիչ էլ ռոմանտիկան չի խանգարի։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բարի օր բոլորին , 
> Կնոջը կամ աղջկան հրապուրելու համար, կարծում եմ ,որ պետք չէ մնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին ,ինչպես որ կաս, քանի որ կանայք և աղջիկները սիրում են հաճելի և անսպասելի անակնկալներ , կամ նվերներ ստանալ և այդ ամենը միայն անկեղծ սրտով, միայն նրանց համար պետք է մտածված լինի :
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես , շատ կարևոր է արտաքին տեսքը , հագնվելու ոճը և ճաշակը,
> / ինչ-որ տեղ նաև գրպանի պարունակությունը /, 
> որով աղջիկը նկատում է տղային , կամ կինը նկատում է տղամարդուն ,իսկ տղամարդու գեղեցկության դասական օրինակ է  "Բրեդ Պիտը" :   
> 
> Աղջիկներին և կանանց հետաքրքրում են հանելուկային կամ դերասանական արտաքին ունեցող տղաները:
> Եթե  ավելացնելու բան մնաց , խնդրեմ...


 :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok: 
Համաձայն չեմ կտրականապես 
Տղաներ, հանկարծ չձգտեք էլի Բրեդ Պիտին նմանվել :LOL:   Հա, շատ սիրուն տղա է, բայց դա ընդհանրապես կարևոր չէ  :Tongue:  
Կարևորը տղամարդուն  վայել հատկանիշներն են /արժանապատվությունը, պատասխանատվության զգացումը, վեհությունը, մեծահոգությունը, ջենտլմենությունը մի խոսքով/, եթե տղամարդու մեջ դա բացակայում է, ուզում է Բրեդ Պիտը լինի, ուզում է աշխարհի բոլոր անակնկալները իրար հետևից իրագործի, աղջիկները իրենից հեռու կմնան  :Wink:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Եթե ուզում եք վայելեք կանանց ուշադրությունը ապա եղեք այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կաք - ձեր բնական վիճակում- եղեք ինքնավստահ և առնական ահա թե ինչիսի տղամառդկանց են սիրում կանայք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ուզում եք վայելեք կանանց ուշադրությունը ապա եղեք այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կաք - ձեր բնական վիճակում- եղեք ինքնավստահ և առնական ահա թե ինչիսի տղամառդկանց են սիրում կանայք:


Գրառման առաջին մասին համաձայն եմ, այսինքն՝ չձևացնել, լինել բնական վիճակում, բայց երկորդ մասը մի քիչ անհատական է։ Օրինակ, ինձ արդեն վաղուց ինքնավստահներն առանձնապես չեն գրավում,  :Tongue:  առնականության չափազանց մեծ դոզան՝ առավել ևս։  ::}:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ներկա պահին առնական ասելով աղջիկները պատկերացնում են հաստ վզով, լայն թիկունքով(ջհանդակով ) հսկաների   :Scare:   :Bad:  

Համաձայն եմ, որ պետք  է լինել բնական, բայց...  :Think: 
Կա այսպիսի մի բան: Երբ տղան ուզում է աղջկա հրապուրել , նրա ուշադրությանը առանձնանալ, նա նույնիսկ չուզենալով փոխվել, փոխվում է, ոչ թե ձև է ընդունում, իրեն ներկայացնելով այլ մարդու դերում, այլ իր բոլոր հմայքները գործի է դնում : Չեմ կարծում , որ կյանքի ուրիշ պահերին, նա այնպիսին է  , ինչպիսին աղջկան հրապուրելու պահին...  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գրառման առաջին մասին համաձայն եմ, այսինքն՝ չձևացնել, լինել բնական վիճակում, բայց երկորդ մասը մի քիչ անհատական է։ Օրինակ, ինձ արդեն վաղուց ինքնավստահներն առանձնապես չեն գրավում,  *առնականության չափազանց մեծ դոզան՝ առավել ևս։*


Էս էն մոմենտն ա. արա, այ տղա, կտամ կսպանեմ մի հատ էլ տենց շշկռվել ես, հոգնած, հա՜… :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բարի օր բոլորին , 
> Կնոջը կամ աղջկան հրապուրելու համար, կարծում եմ ,որ պետք չէ մնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին ,ինչպես որ կաս, քանի որ կանայք և աղջիկները սիրում են հաճելի և անսպասելի անակնկալներ , կամ նվերներ ստանալ և այդ ամենը միայն անկեղծ սրտով, միայն նրանց համար պետք է մտածված լինի :
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես , շատ կարևոր է արտաքին տեսքը , հագնվելու ոճը և ճաշակը,
> / ինչ-որ տեղ նաև գրպանի պարունակությունը /, 
> որով աղջիկը նկատում է տղային , կամ կինը նկատում է տղամարդուն ,իսկ տղամարդու գեղեցկության դասական օրինակ է  "Բրեդ Պիտը" :   
> 
> Աղջիկներին և կանանց հետաքրքրում են հանելուկային կամ դերասանական արտաքին ունեցող տղաները:
> Եթե  ավելացնելու բան մնաց , խնդրեմ...


Կինը տեսնում է քո ներսի տղամարդուն, ու հիմարիկը, որին քո նշածների նման արհեստականություններով կարելի է խաբել, հաստատ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:
Ի՞նչ սուպերտեխնալոգիա, ի՞նչ գոռոզամիտր աղջիկներ, ի՞նչ գայթակղել... :Angry2:  վայ դե էդ ինչ ձևականությունների հետևից եք ընկել :Angry2:  Եղեք էն ինչ կաք՝ մնացածը չարժի ձեր անկեղծությանը:

----------


## impression

էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....

----------


## Norton

> էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....


Բա հետագայի համար ինչ խորհուրդ կատաս :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Ba hetagajի համար ինչ խորհուրդ կատաս


տո դուք հլը էդ սովորեք....  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

հետագայի համար էլ լավ սովորեք համբույրի շարունակությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով պետք չի հետևից շատ ընկնել, նամանավանդ եթե գոռոզամիտա, իքնը իր ոտով կգա:

----------


## Kuk

Վայ հրապուրեմ ձեեեեզ :Jpit:

----------


## impression

իմ համեստ կարծիքով էլ հրապուրելն ու "հետևից ընկնելը" նույն բանը չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> իմ համեստ կարծիքով էլ հրապուրելն ու "հետևից ընկնելը" նույն բանը չեն


Այո, նույնը չի, այս թեմայի բացած հարցմաննն էր ավելի շատ ուղղված: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....


Բայց դե հո օդից չենք սովորելու։  :Jpit: 
Չնայած ինձ թվում ա, ըտեղ սովորելու բան էլ չկա, ուղղակի պետք ա մարդ ռոմանտիկ լինի, ու ազատամիտ, ու ամեն ինչ ինքնըստինքյան կստացվի։

----------


## impression

> Բայ դե հո օդից չենք սովորելու։ 
> Չնայած ինձ թվում ա, ըտեղ սովորելու բան էլ չկա, ուղղակի պետք ա մարդ ռոմանտիկ լինի, ու ազատամիտ, ու ամեն ինչ ինքնըստինքյան կստացվի։


դե... չափազանց ազատամտության դեպքում չես  հասցնի հրապուրել.... կխեղդես, կթողնես  :LOL:  :LOL:  /հանեք ինձ էս թեմայից  :LOL: /

----------


## Kuk

> դե... չափազանց ազատամտության դեպքում չես  հասցնի հրապուրել.... կխեղդես, կթողնես  /հանեք ինձ էս թեմայից /


Ես չեմ խեղդում, 7-8 տարվա ստաժ ունեմ, զոհեր չեն եղել: ՀԱյտերն ընդունվում են :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, հա, իհարկե պետք ա համբուրվել, հարաբեությունների էտիկա ու այլ բաներ սովորել, բայց դա ձևանալու հետ հո կապ չունի:

----------


## Kita

> իմ համեստ կարծիքով էլ հրապուրելն ու "հետևից ընկնելը" նույն բանը չեն





> դե... չափազանց ազատամտության դեպքում չես  հասցնի հրապուրել.... կխեղդես, կթողնես  /հանեք ինձ էս թեմայից /


Լիլիս հետ դե համաձայն եմ :Smile: 
Համ էլ ես թեմայից մի հատ թռի :Angry2: 
Կուկ ջան ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ սենց մեծամիտ խոսում են :Smile:  
Հրապուրելն են հրապուրվելու ընթացքում է ստացվում :Smile: 
Եկեք թեմա բացենք ինչպես հրապուրել տղամարդուն :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես չեմ խեղդում, *7-8 տարվա ստաժ ունեմ*, զոհեր չեն եղել: ՀԱյտերն ընդունվում են


 :Shok:  :Shok:  Մեղա , մեղա՜....

Ո՞վ կարա, աչքի մեկ թարթումով հրապուրել կնոջը  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....


որ սովորացնող ըլնի, կսովորենք

----------


## impression

> որ սովորացնող ըլնի, կսովորենք


մերսի իհարկե վստահության համար, / :LOL: / բայց կներես, Հայկո ջան, ես փասս  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

ո՞վ ինձ սովորացնի ամիսը 20000 դրամով  :Cool: 
լավ մտածեք
օդից փող ա

----------


## Հայկօ

> ո՞վ ինձ սովորացնի ամիսը 20000 դրամով 
> լավ մտածեք
> օդից փող ա


* Սխալ առաջարկ:*

Հայկո՛ ջան, իրիկվա կողմերը Մալաթիաներում լիքը նենց աբրանքներ կլինի, որոնք ամիսը 200 դրամով էլ դեմ չեն լինի սովորացնելուն  :Angry2:  :Bad:  :Wink: :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սխալ առաջարկ:
> 
> Հայկո՛ ջան, իրիկվա կողմերը Մալաթիաներում լիքը նենց աբրանքներ կլինի, որոնք ամիսը 200 դրամով էլ դեմ չեն լինի սովորացնելուն :


 :Bad: 
լավ, աչքիս ես դասերս սովորեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

Կիտ, մեծամտությունս ցույց կտա՞ս`որտեղ եմ արտահայտել: 

Հ.Գ. Ովքեր ինձ ուղղված որևէ բան են ասում, խնդրում եմ` կամ մեջբերեք գրառումս, կամ նշեք նիկս: Թեչէ վախենալով հետևից խոսալու նման մի բան ա ստացվում: Կոնկրետ ոչ ոքին ուղղված չի ասածս, եթե հստակ իմանամ մեկը տենց ա գրել, կպատասխանեի հենց իրան, քանի որ վստահ չեմ, զգուշացնում եմ:

----------


## Enigmatic

> էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....


հա իրոք էտ չափազանց կարևորա լավ համբուրվելը,եթե չստացվեց անկախ ամեն ինչից թե ինչքան լավնա տղեն կամ աղջիկը կարա հիասթափացնի շատ հեշտ

----------


## Kuk

> էս գործում մենակ մի բան կասեմ սկզբի համար՝ լավ համբուրվել սովորեք....


Լիլ, բայց ստեղ հլը որոշում ենք, թե ոնց ա պետք հրապուրել, դու արդեն համբուրվելուն հասար, ես էլ հեսա չեմ դիմանա կսկսեմ սեռական հարաբերություններից խորանալ :Jpit:  Դե վատ չի լինի, որ համբուրվելուց բացի նաև գեղեցիկ սեռկան ակտ իրականացնելուն պատրաստ լինեն չէ՞ :LOL:  
Ասածս ինչ ա` սպասի մի հատ հրապուրենք, հետ կհամբուրենք էլ, կքնենք էլ, կարթնանանք էլ, դասի էլ կգնանք.. :LOL:

----------


## impression

վայ ինչ խոխմա, մի հատ պատկերացրեք էլի ոնց եք տղուն համբուրվել սովորացնում  :LOL: 
ջանիկ, բերանդ ոչ էդքան լայն, լեզուն մինչև ծնկները կախելը պարտադիր չի.... 
մեռաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Տենաս կանայք ինչ կանեն՞ տղամարդկանցը հրապուրելու համար :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Որոշ  անլուրջ գրառումներ ջնջվել են, մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են «Համբույր» թեմա։
Բոլորին խնդրում եմ չմոռանալ, որ այս թեման համբույրի մանրամասները քննարկելու համար չէ, հետևաբար այսուհետև այդպիսի գրառումներն արեք համապատասխան թեմայում։*

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գնում եք սպորտային խանութ, վերցնում եք 3 կիլոգրամանոց գանտել և դրանով բարձրանում եք ավտոբուս։ Մոտենում եք ձեզ դուր եկած աղջկան և "պատահաբար" գցում գանտելը նրա ոտքին։ "Վաաայ, էս ինչ արի, կներեք, ․․․" բացականչելով՝ վարորդին խնդրում եք կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը և աղջկան գրկած իջեցնում եք։ Նստում եք տաքսի, աղջկան հարցնում եք ուր տանել՝ տուն թե հիվանդանոց։ Եթե խնդրում է միանգամից դիահերձարան, նշանակում է գանտելի ծանրությունը լավ չէիք ընտրել։ Տանում եք աղջկան ուր որ ուզում է և գնում եք խանութ ավելի թեթև գանտելի հետևից։ Եթե խնդրում է հիվանդանոց տանել, ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Խնդրում եք վարորդին գնալ դեպի մոտակա հիվանդանոց։ Ճանապարհին կարելի է աղջկա հետ մի քանի խոսք փոխանակել, անունը իմանալ։ Իմացեք նաև տան հեռախոսի համարը, ինքներդ զանգահարեք, ծնողներին տեղյակ պահեք, ներողություն խնդրեք։ Հետագա օրերին այցելեք աղջկան հիվանդանոց, ծաղիկներ ու մրգեր տարեք։ Ավելի մոտիկից կծանոթանաք։ Դուք իրավիճակի մեղավորն եք, և աղջիկը նման ուշադրությունը կընդունի ավելի անկաշկանդ, քան այլ դեպքերում։ Այսպիսով, դուք հենց ծանոթության սկզբից ձեզ ցույց կտաք որպես ապահով և հոգատար տղամարդ և լավ ֆունդամենտ կստեղծեք հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համար։

----------

blablabla (06.05.2009), comet (06.04.2009), Rhayader (04.04.2009), Երկնային (05.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Գնում եք սպորտային խանութ, վերցնում եք 3 կիլոգրամանոց գանտել և դրանով բարձրանում եք ավտոբուս։ Մոտենում եք ձեզ դուր եկած աղջկան և "պատահաբար" գցում գանտելը նրա ոտքին։ "Վաաայ, էս ինչ արի, կներեք, ․․․" բացականչելով՝ վարորդին խնդրում եք կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը և աղջկան գրկած իջեցնում եք։ Նստում եք տաքսի, աղջկան հարցնում եք ուր տանել՝ տուն թե հիվանդանոց։ Եթե խնդրում է միանգամից դիահերձարան, նշանակում է գանտելի ծանրությունը լավ չէիք ընտրել։ Տանում եք աղջկան ուր որ ուզում է և գնում եք խանութ ավելի թեթև գանտելի հետևից։ Եթե խնդրում է հիվանդանոց տանել, ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Խնդրում եք վարորդին գնալ դեպի մոտակա հիվանդանոց։ Ճանապարհին կարելի է աղջկա հետ մի քանի խոսք փոխանակել, անունը իմանալ։ Իմացեք նաև տան հեռախոսի համարը, ինքներդ զանգահարեք, ծնողներին տեղյակ պահեք, ներողություն խնդրեք։ Հետագա օրերին այցելեք աղջկան հիվանդանոց, ծաղիկներ ու մրգեր տարեք։ Ավելի մոտիկից կծանոթանաք։ Դուք իրավիճակի մեղավորն եք, և աղջիկը նման ուշադրությունը կընդունի ավելի անկաշկանդ, քան այլ դեպքերում։ Այսպիսով, դուք հենց ծանոթության սկզբից ձեզ ցույց կտաք որպես ապահով և հոգատար տղամարդ և լավ ֆունդամենտ կստեղծեք հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համար։


Հարաբերություններ՝ հենված միջին ու ծանր մարմնական վնասվածքների առաջացրած ցավային շոկի վրա, որի հաշվին նա չի նկատի տղայի երկինքը կրծող սուլթաններն ու «Սիս-Մասիս» մակնիշի քիթը, ինչպես նաև «Մի՛ ծեծեք ինձ թաց տրուսիկով» սանրվածքը :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.04.2009), Amaru (26.06.2009), blablabla (06.05.2009), Jarre (05.05.2009), murmushka (05.04.2009), Երկնային (05.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (05.04.2009)

----------


## Miki

> հա՜, էդ հաստա՛տ... 
> *կանայք շատ են օգտագործում էդ սարսափելի զենքը տղամարդկանց դեմ...
>  նույիսկ ամենափորձառու տղամարդիկ 100 անգամ դիմանում են.... ու... 101-րդ -ին կոտրվում...  ինչ արա՜ծ,...էդ  էլ  մեր՝ թույլ էակներին  պաշտպանող բնազդն ա արթնանում...*


համամիտ եմ, բայց դե մի անգամ երկու անգամ, բա հետո ՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Miki

լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ Անուկ... …

----------


## Miki

> Կատարյալ էր ասված: Ծիծաղելի է նաև այս հարցին պատասխան փնտրելը...Կանայք բոլորը տարբեր են ու տարբեր են նրանց նախասիրությունները:
>     Արեք այն, ինչ ասում եք, ասեք այն, ինչ անելու եք, միշտ իմացեք ինչ եք ցանկանում, եղեք հաստատուն ու անդրդվելի, ինքնատիպ...պարզապես ՈւԺԵՂ եղեք ու հարկ է չմոռանալ, որ ամենն ու ամեն ոք անհատական մոտեցում են պահանջում: Սա իմ գուցե և սխալ, բայց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:
>    Հեշտ է հրապուրելը, առավել դժվար՝ այն պահպանելն ու զարգացնելը: Ու չարժէ մի կնոջը հաճոյանալու համար դավաճանել ինքն իրեն, շրջապատին, համոզմունքներին...


ապրես շատ լավ էր ասված  :Cool:

----------


## armena

իմ կարծիքով չկա ինչ-որ բանաձև,որում հստակ կա մի ձև,թե ինչպես հրապուրել կնոջը: Մարդիկ տարբեր են,հազար ու մի ճաշակ կա ու ամեն ինչ էլ հարաբերական է,իսկ եթե ասել կանայք սիրում են այս ինչ տեսակի տղամարդկանց,ինձ թվում է դա սխալ է,որովհետև կանայք ու կանանց ճաշակները շատ տարբեր են:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինչպես հրապուրել կանա՞նց

գտնում եք որ էս էն հարցնա, որին պատասխան տվող կարա՞ լինի
չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> իմ կարծիքով չկա ինչ-որ բանաձև,որում հստակ կա մի ձև,թե ինչպես հրապուրել կնոջը: Մարդիկ տարբեր են,հազար ու մի ճաշակ կա ու ամեն ինչ էլ հարաբերական է,իսկ եթե ասել կանայք սիրում են այս ինչ տեսակի տղամարդկանց,ինձ թվում է դա սխալ է,որովհետև կանայք ու կանանց ճաշակները շատ տարբեր են:


Դե որ տենց ա տենց ա, ուրեմն   այն հարցին, թե "Ինչպե՞ս հրապուրել կանանց"  կարելի է տալ այսպիսի պատասխան՝ *" Էնպես"* :

----------


## Artgeo

Ես խարիզմայովս եմ հրապուրում  :Dntknw:

----------


## armena

> Դե որ տենց ա տենց ա, ուրեմն   այն հարցին, թե "Ինչպե՞ս հրապուրել կանանց"  կարելի է տալ այսպիսի պատասխան՝ *" Էնպես"* :


ըհը  :Cool:

----------


## armena

> Ես խարիզմայովս եմ հրապուրում


ինչո՞վ  :Shok:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ինչո՞վ


Սրանով...  :Jpit: 



> Греческое слово charisma - "божественный дар" пришло в русский язык через французский. Харизма - особая одаренность, исключительность личности в интеллектуальном или духовном отношении. Так, харизматическим называют того, в чьей деятельности проявляются харизма..


ու տենց...  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գնում եք սպորտային խանութ, վերցնում եք 3 կիլոգրամանոց գանտել և դրանով բարձրանում եք ավտոբուս։ Մոտենում եք ձեզ դուր եկած աղջկան և "պատահաբար" գցում գանտելը նրա ոտքին։ "Վաաայ, էս ինչ արի, կներեք, ․․․" բացականչելով՝ վարորդին խնդրում եք կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը և աղջկան գրկած իջեցնում եք։ Նստում եք տաքսի, աղջկան հարցնում եք ուր տանել՝ տուն թե հիվանդանոց։ Եթե խնդրում է միանգամից դիահերձարան, նշանակում է գանտելի ծանրությունը լավ չէիք ընտրել։ Տանում եք աղջկան ուր որ ուզում է և գնում եք խանութ ավելի թեթև գանտելի հետևից։ Եթե խնդրում է հիվանդանոց տանել, ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Խնդրում եք վարորդին գնալ դեպի մոտակա հիվանդանոց։ Ճանապարհին կարելի է աղջկա հետ մի քանի խոսք փոխանակել, անունը իմանալ։ Իմացեք նաև տան հեռախոսի համարը, ինքներդ զանգահարեք, ծնողներին տեղյակ պահեք, ներողություն խնդրեք։ Հետագա օրերին այցելեք աղջկան հիվանդանոց, ծաղիկներ ու մրգեր տարեք։ Ավելի մոտիկից կծանոթանաք։ Դուք իրավիճակի մեղավորն եք, և աղջիկը նման ուշադրությունը կընդունի ավելի անկաշկանդ, քան այլ դեպքերում։ Այսպիսով, դուք հենց ծանոթության սկզբից ձեզ ցույց կտաք որպես ապահով և հոգատար տղամարդ և լավ ֆունդամենտ կստեղծեք հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համար։


գանտելի պահանջարկը կաճի  :LOL:

----------


## Maytane

> այոոո ....
> 30 տարի ուսումնասիրելով  մարդու հոգեբանությունը Զ. Ֆրոյդը ասեց, որ չկարողացավ պատասխանել  մի հարցի > > ինչ է ուզում կինը?
> Դա այն հարցն է, որն առաջանում է ցանկացած տղամարդու մոտ, դա միավորում է  աշխարհի բոլոր տղամարդկանց:
> Հատկապես այդ հարցը առավել սրվում է երիտասարդ տարիքում:Բայց հետո, որպես օրենք, տղամարդը մոռանում է նրա մասին ու  հեռանում նրանից- այդպիսին է կյանքը. մարդը չի կարող անվերջ տանջի  ինքն- իրեն մի հարցով, որի պատասխանը չի գտնում:



կինը առաջի հերթւն ուզումա որ միշտ ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինել, որ իրան սիրեն ոչ թե    ախղան նրա զգացմունքների և նրա հետ...    


ու համաձայնեմ նրա հետ որ երբեք չպետքե ուրիշի դեր խաղան տղամարդիք  կանանաց ««աղջիկներին»»  հրապուրեկու համար.   քանի-որ հետո աղջիկը ում  կսիրի ուով կհրապուրվի  դերասանով թե  իրական անձով՛՛՛՛՛՛. :Think:

----------


## Maytane

> Գնում եք սպորտային խանութ, վերցնում եք 3 կիլոգրամանոց գանտել և դրանով բարձրանում եք ավտոբուս։ Մոտենում եք ձեզ դուր եկած աղջկան և "պատահաբար" գցում գանտելը նրա ոտքին։ "Վաաայ, էս ինչ արի, կներեք, ․․․" բացականչելով՝ վարորդին խնդրում եք կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը և աղջկան գրկած իջեցնում եք։ Նստում եք տաքսի, աղջկան հարցնում եք ուր տանել՝ տուն թե հիվանդանոց։ Եթե խնդրում է միանգամից դիահերձարան, նշանակում է գանտելի ծանրությունը լավ չէիք ընտրել։ Տանում եք աղջկան ուր որ ուզում է և գնում եք խանութ ավելի թեթև գանտելի հետևից։ Եթե խնդրում է հիվանդանոց տանել, ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Խնդրում եք վարորդին գնալ դեպի մոտակա հիվանդանոց։ Ճանապարհին կարելի է աղջկա հետ մի քանի խոսք փոխանակել, անունը իմանալ։ Իմացեք նաև տան հեռախոսի համարը, ինքներդ զանգահարեք, ծնողներին տեղյակ պահեք, ներողություն խնդրեք։ Հետագա օրերին այցելեք աղջկան հիվանդանոց, ծաղիկներ ու մրգեր տարեք։ Ավելի մոտիկից կծանոթանաք։ Դուք իրավիճակի մեղավորն եք, և աղջիկը նման ուշադրությունը կընդունի ավելի անկաշկանդ, քան այլ դեպքերում։ Այսպիսով, դուք հենց ծանոթության սկզբից ձեզ ցույց կտաք որպես ապահով և հոգատար տղամարդ և լավ ֆունդամենտ կստեղծեք հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացման համար։


եթե պիտի սկզբից իրեն ետպիսին ցույց տա ու հոտո իրականում այդպիսին չլինի  , աըսինք դեր պիտի խաղա,  ես կնախընտրեմ ինձ թողնի պողոցի մեջտեղը,,, կամ հենց երթուղային տաքսի մեջ....   :Ok:   ինձ դերասան պետք չի  ու ոչմեկին   ոչ տղամարդուն ոչ էլ կնոջը.

----------


## ministr

Բռնում ես... ու հրապուրում ես  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Tyler

> կինը առաջի հերթւն ուզումա որ միշտ ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինել, որ իրան սիրեն ոչ թե    ախղան նրա զգացմունքների և նրա հետ...


Մենակ ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով ու անդադար էդ ուշադրությունցը ցույց տալով տղան ոչ միայն ոչ մի բանի չի հասնի, այլ լրջորեն կքչացնի իր շանսերը  :Wink:  Որովհետև ինչքան շատ ա աղջիկը համոզված լինում, որ տղան "լրիվ իրանն ա", էնքան վատ:

----------

Yevuk (07.10.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մենակ ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով ու անդադար էդ ուշադրությունցը ցույց տալով տղան ոչ միայն ոչ մի բանի չի հասնի, այլ լրջորեն կքչացնի իր շանսերը  *Որովհետև ինչքան շատ ա աղջիկը համոզված լինում, որ տղան "լրիվ իրանն ա", էնքան վատ*:


Ինչու՞ :  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչու՞ :


Դե, էն առումով, որ էդ դեպքում մեծանում է տղայի՝ «զալատոյ զապասի» կարգավիճակում հայտնվելու հավանականությունը։ Բայց դե, վերջիվերջո, նույնը կարող է նաև աղջկա դեպքում լինել։

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչու՞ :


Ըստ ավանդույթի, այդ դեպքում աղջիկը ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով նստում է տղայի գլխին, իսկ թե հետո ինչ է լինում, անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ, ես բարձրությունից վախենում եմ:  :Jpit: 


Իսկ եթե փորձենք ավելի լուրջ մոտենալ էս հարցին, ապա կանանց հրապուրելու և նրանցից հրապուրվելու կարիք ի սկզբանե չի լինում: Եթե մարդը հակված է հրապուրվել դիմացինով, ապա նրան արհեստական ոչինչ պետք չի:

----------

Morpheus_NS (08.10.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հմմմմ... հա դե եթե տղան այնքան չկա, որ թույլ տա աղջկան  նստի իր իսկ  գանգատուփի վրա, յուրաքանչյուր աղջիկ էլ կնստի// ինչի պիտի չնստի որ// :

Իսկ այն, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ քո սիրած էակը լրիվ քոնն է.... դրանից լավ բան չկա, մեկ էլ չամիչով բուլկին ա :  :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (08.10.2009), h.s. (09.10.2009), Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Որովհետև ինչքան շատ ա աղջիկը համոզված լինում, որ տղան "լրիվ իրանն ա", էնքան վատ:


 :Shok:  Ու մարդ կա, որ էսպես ա մտածո՞ւմ:
 Էդ սիրո հետ կապ ունի՞:  :Xeloq: 

Կանանց հրապուրելու համար պետք է լինել տղամարդ: Դե էն կանանց համար, որ նախընտրում են տղամարդկանց: Տղամարդ ասածն էլ տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր ձև է սահմանվում, ըստ դրա էլ կանայք և տղամարդիկ իրար գտնում են:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու մարդ կա, որ էսպես ա մտածո՞ւմ:
>  Էդ սիրո հետ կապ ունի՞: 
> 
> Կանանց հրապուրելու համար պետք է լինել տղամարդ: Դե էն կանանց համար, որ նախընտրում են տղամարդկանց: Տղամարդ ասածն էլ տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր ձև է սահմանվում, ըստ դրա էլ կանայք և տղամարդիկ իրար գտնում են:


Ինձ թվում է՝ էս թեման ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ կապ ունի սիրո հետ... «Հրապուրել» բառը, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար ասոցիացվում է ավելի շուտ անլուրջ, մակերեսային ֆիզիկական ձգտումների հետ, քան սիրո։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.10.2009), Ribelle (09.10.2009), snow (09.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Սովորաբեր  մենք հրապուրվում ենք նրանցով, ովքեր շատ քիչ են մտահոգված մեզ դուր գալու խնդրով: :Smile:

----------

Sona_Yar (09.10.2009), Tyler (12.10.2009), Սելավի (09.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սովորաբեր  մենք հրապուրվում ենք նրանցով, ովքեր շատ քիչ են մտահոգված մեզ դուր գալու խնդրով:


Չէի ասի։ Եթե էդպես լիներ, ոչ մի սրտակեր և/կամ կնամոլ տղամարդ իր նպատակին չէր հասնի։  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէի ասի։ Եթե էդպես լիներ, ոչ մի սրտակեր և/կամ կնամոլ տղամարդ իր նպատակին չէր հասնի։


Սովորաբար, սրտակեր կամ կնամոլ տղամարդիկ մինիմալ ջանքեր են գործադրում կանանց գայթակղելու համար, կանայք իրենք են հեշտությամբ հայտնվում նրանց հմայքի թակարդում: :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (09.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սովորաբար, սրտակեր կամ կնամոլ տղամարդիկ մինիմալ ջանքեր են գործադրում կանանց գայթակղելու համար, կանայք իրենք են հեշտությամբ հայտնվում նրանց հմայքի թակարդում:


Դե, պահանջվող ջանքերի քանակը կախված է նաև կոնկրետ կնոջից։  :Jpit: 
Ամեն դեպքում քիչ չեն էն դեպքերը, երբ լավ էլ ջանքեր թափելով՝ տղամարդը հասնում է իր ուզածին։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սովորաբար, սրտակեր կամ կնամոլ տղամարդիկ մինիմալ ջանքեր են գործադրում կանանց գայթակղելու համար, կանայք իրենք են հեշտությամբ հայտնվում նրանց հմայքի թակարդում:


*Չամիչ* ջան, կարող ա՞ սրտակերությունը հորոսկոպով ա լինում: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան ջանքեր պիտի գործադրես՝ կանանց գայթակղելու ու քո հմայքի թակարդը քաշելու համար  :LOL: : Էդ մենակ կինոներում ա սերն ու սեքսը առաջին հայացքից լինում  :Jpit: :

----------

Ungrateful (09.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

բռլյանտի մատանիով… 100%  ա

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009), Երվանդ (09.10.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, կարող ա՞ սրտակերությունը հորոսկոպով ա լինում*: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան ջանքեր պիտի գործադրես՝ կանանց գայթակղելու ու քո հմայքի թակարդը քաշելու համար* : Էդ մենակ կինոներում ա սերն ու սեքսը առաջին հայացքից լինում :


Էտ Հայաստանում Հայկո ջան :Wink:  :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Loki (09.10.2009), Ungrateful (09.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, կարող ա՞ սրտակերությունը հորոսկոպով ա լինում: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան ջանքեր պիտի գործադրես՝ կանանց գայթակղելու ու քո հմայքի թակարդը քաշելու համար : Էդ մենակ կինոներում ա սերն ու սեքսը առաջին հայացքից լինում :


Իսկ դու գրավելու կամ գայթակղելու ջանքեր կգործադրե՞ս կնոջը հասնելու համար, երբ նա արդեն իսկ տարված է քեզնով, բնական է,որ փորձում ես գրավել նրան,ով առավել քիչ է մտահոգված քեզ դուր գալու խնդրով: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էտ Հայաստանում Հայկո ջան


Ըհըն: Ոչ միշտ, բայց՝ հիմնականում: Իրան թանգացնելը հայկական ազգային-ավանդական սպորտաձև ա:

----------

davidus (09.10.2009), h.s. (09.10.2009), Kuk (09.10.2009), Loki (09.10.2009), snow (09.10.2009), Ungrateful (09.10.2009), Yevuk (09.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ըհըն: Ոչ միշտ, բայց՝ հիմնականում: Իրան թանգացնելը հայկական ազգային-ավանդական սպորտաձև ա:


Հայկ ջան չեն էլ թանգացնում, տղերքը ասում են, տեսար ոնց թռավ գիրկը(ս), ազատամիտ աղջիկ ա :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Հայկ ջան չեն էլ թանգացնում, տղերքը ասում են, տեսար ոնց *թռավ գիրկը(ս),* ազատամիտ աղջիկ ա


Փաստորեն ազատամիտ լինելն էլ ա սպորտաձև (թեթև ատլետիկայի ոլորտից)  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Փաստորեն ազատամիտ լինելն էլ ա սպորտաձև (թեթև ատլետիկայի ոլորտից)


Քանի որ ուրիշ սպորտաձև չկա, որ աղջիկները զբավեն, մասնավորապես հայ աղջիկները, որ հայ տղաները չասեն, մրցումների չեմ թողնում, էդ շորը մի հագի, էդ բաց ա, ամոթ ա... աղջիկները դրանով էլ կզբաղվեն: Դե ավանդական սպորտ է:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Փաստորեն ազատամիտ լինելն էլ ա սպորտաձև (թեթև ատլետիկայի ոլորտից)


Վլադ ջան ինչ լսել եմ էտ եմ ասում, տղեքի ասած բան ա :Wink:

----------


## Interdenominational

> *Չամիչ:*Սովորաբեր մենք հրապուրվում ենք նրանցով, ովքեր շատ քիչ են մտահոգված մեզ դուր գալու խնդրով:


Հաստատում եմ: Անձնական փորձից ելնելով: Բայց տարօրինակ բան է ստացվում՝ անտարբերություն - ազդեցություն - հակազդեցություն :Xeloq: 




> Ինչպե՞ս հրապուրել կանանց


Գուցե «ինչու՞» հրապուրել…այն դեպքերում, երբ նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները, կամ՝ «игра стоит свеч» և այլն…իսկ որտե՞ղ է վերջանում բարոյականության աներևույթ սահմանը…զուտ անհատական, դելիկատ հարց է:  :Think:

----------


## progressive

դե եթե մեկդ ասի ոնց ազատվել դրանցից ես էլ կասեմ թե ոնց հրապուրել...

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> *Ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք*
> 
> Բազմաթիվ տղամարդկանց համար կինը նման է չինական գլուխկոտրուկի.
> Բազմաթիվ դեպքերում նրանց վարքագիծը ոչ-մի իմաստ չունի տղամարդկանց համար:
> Մի բան կա, որում ես բացարձակապես վստահ եմ.
> Տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններում կանայք բոլորովին այլ բան են ուզում, քան բազմաթիվ տղամարդիկ:
> Բայց ի՞նչ...
> 
> Ինձ թվում է
> *կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան :*


Բոլորովին էլ այդպես չէ. քեզ երեւի հանդիպել են ձվաբջջային պակասով կանայք. նրանց մոտ երբեմն լինում է քո ասած չինական գլուխկոտուկի պահը. բայց դե, նանոտեխնոլոգիաներ օգտագործել ինչ–որ մեկի հանդեպ, դա թանկ է եւ անիմաստ։ Հավատա, չարժի…

----------

snow (11.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> Իսկ այն, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ քո սիրած էակը լրիվ քոնն է.... դրանից լավ բան չկա, մեկ էլ չամիչով բուլկին ա :


Եթե արդեն սիրած էակն ա՝ հա իհարկե: 




> Էդ սիրո հետ կապ ունի՞:


Սիրո հետ էդքան էլ չէ, ավելի շատ հրապուրելու պրոցեսի  :Wink: 




> Ամեն դեպքում քիչ չեն էն դեպքերը, երբ լավ էլ ջանքեր թափելով՝ տղամարդը հասնում է իր ուզածին։


Ըհը, իրա ինքնասիրությունը մի կողմ քցած "պադոշի" նման շարունակում ա: Կարող ա հետո շատ երջանիկ են ապրում, բայց դե  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Արդյո՞ք արժի գոռոզամիտ աղջիկներին գայթակղել հոգեբանական սուպերտեխնոլոգիաներով


Արժի  գոռոզամիտ աղջիկներին գայթակղել հոգեբանական սուպերՊոռշԿաեններով:

----------

Ungrateful (12.10.2009)

----------


## Arxangelo

Ա.Ս.Պուշկինն ասել է՝
*Чем меньше женщину мы любим, тем больше нравимся мы ей*

----------

Սլիմ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ավանդական կտերով :LOL:  նրբությամբ , առատաձեռնությամբ, իբր "միամտությամբ", բոլորին հայտնի են էս բոլոր բաները, հետո էլ մի պահ էտ սաղ կտրում էք ու ահա և արդյունքը, պանիկա, շատ սկսում են մտածել ձեր մասին, թե ինչու կար ու հիմա չկա և այլն և այլն :Sad:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (12.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Ա.Ս.Պուշկինն ասել է՝
> *Чем меньше женщину мы любим, тем больше нравимся мы ей*


ով ով բայց Ասպուշկինից չէի սպասի :Shok:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի աղավաղեք Պուշկինի խոսքերը: Նա ասել է` чем меньше женщину мы любим, тем *легче* нравимся мы ей.

----------

Legolas (12.10.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Երեկ մի ֆիլմ էի նայում, միջի հերոսը մյուսին էս թեմայով խորհուրդ էր տալիս, ու մի նախադասություն ասեց. «Եղիր կրակ, ոչ թե թիթեռ»_

----------

Արևհատիկ (25.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չի, կանայք իրենք կհրապուրվեն  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Մի աղավաղեք Պուշկինի խոսքերը: Նա ասել է` чем меньше женщину мы любим, тем *легче* нравимся мы ей.


Էտը դռուգոե ձելա:




> _Երեկ մի ֆիլմ էի նայում, միջի հերոսը մյուսին էս թեմայով խորհուրդ էր տալիս, ու մի նախադասություն ասեց. «Եղիր կրակ, ոչ թե թիթեռ»_


ուզում ես ստորագրությունդ փոխես? :Jpit: 




> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չի, կանայք իրենք կհրապուրվեն


տենց որ լիներ բոլորը բոլորին կսիրեին :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ըհը, իրա ինքնասիրությունը մի կողմ քցած "պադոշի" նման շարունակում ա: Կարող ա հետո շատ երջանիկ են ապրում, բայց դե


Թե դա ինչքանով է ճիշտ կամ ընդունելի՝ ուրիշ հարց է, ես ընդամենը փաստն էի նշել։  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

հրապուրելը ու գռգռելը նույնա՞

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հրապուրելը ու գռգռելը նույնա՞


Նույնը չի, ուղղակի առաջինը հանգեցնում ա երկրորդին։

----------


## dvgray

> հրապուրելը ու գռգռելը նույնա՞


կենդանական աշխարհում նույնն է: Օրինակ շատ տեսակներ որոշակի հաճախականությամբ ձայնային գրգիռներ են արձակում, որոնցից էգերը գրգռվում են: Դա անհրաժեշտ է, որովհետև էգին պետք է որոշակի առումներով "խաբել" մտնել սեռական հարաներությունների մեջ, քանի որ էգը լավ գիտի որ դրան հետևելու է ծանր հղիություն, հետո ծննդաբերություն հետո երեխա պահի մեծացրա: Ով՞ դրա զահլան ունի  :Wink:

----------

Արամ (25.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի աղավաղեք Պուշկինի խոսքերը: Նա ասել է` чем меньше женщину мы любим, тем *легче* нравимся мы ей.


տենց չի… չեմ բոլ'շե ժենշինու մի մեն'շե, տեմ բօլ՛շե մենշե օնա նաս

----------

Chilly (30.10.2009), Ungrateful (24.10.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

էս թեման նոր նկատեցի։
կպատասխանեմ միայն մի քանի բառով։

Ուշադրությամբ ինչպես նաև հոգատարությամբ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> տենց որ լիներ բոլորը բոլորին կսիրեին


Հենց տենց էլ կա, բոլորը բոլորին սիրում են  :Rolleyes:  ուղղակի մեկին ավելի շատ, մյուսին/ներին ավելի քիչ  ::}:

----------

Արևհատիկ (25.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Դեռ կենդանիների մոտ արուների և էգերի միջև հարաբերությունները շատ բարդ են: Մոնոգամ կաթնասունների մոտ սովորաբար արուն պայքարում է էգի համար, և այդ պայքարը փոխանցվել է նաև մարդու ցեղին, թեև մի փոքր այլ կերպ: Կանայք անգիտակցաբար ընտրում են ոչ թե առավել հոգատարին, ուշադիրին, ավելի սիրով լեցունին այլ նրան ով ավելի ուժեղ է (թե մտավոր թե ֆիզիկապես) ով կարող է խնամել, պաշտպանել և ցույց տալ իր հզորությունը, նա ով հիվանդ չէ, առողջ է ու հզոր ու կարող է լավ սերունդ տալ: Առաջին հայացքից  այս ծիծաղելու փաստն է ընդհանուր տեսակի պահպանման գրավականը, բնական ընտրությունը... բայց այժմյան ժամանակներում խախտվում է օրինաչափությւոնը, և որոշ չափով հետզհետե փոխվում է նաև կանանց և տղամարդկանց <դերերը>, գիշատիչ են դառնում կանայք,  տղամարդիկ որս: Փաստորեն կանանց սիրտը գրավելու համար պետք է ուժեղ լինել, առողջ ու պիտի ցույց տալ հզորությունը (հզորություն դուք չպատկերացնեք միայն ֆիզիկական)...

----------

Chilly (30.10.2009), total_abandon (25.10.2009), _DEATH_ (25.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009)

----------


## Lonely

Ծանոթանալուց չպետք ա ասել "Արի ծանոթանանք", պետք ա չէ ուրիշներից տարբերվել?

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ծանոթանալուց չպետք ա ասել "Արի ծանոթանանք", պետք ա չէ ուրիշներից տարբերվել?


Դե հա կանայք իրենք էլ գիտեն որ ուզում ենք ծանոթանալ, ու գիտեն նաև թե ինչ միջոցների ենք դիմելու դրա համար, բայց իրենք ուզում են որ երկար բարակ ծանոթությունը էղնի (դե ինչպես վերևում նշեցի) որ ավելիի արժանիին գտնեն ու իրենց էլ արժեվորեն...

----------


## Lonely

Պարտադիր չի... Տես, կանայք գիտեն, որ ուզում ենք ծանոթանալ, իսկ մեզանից շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ կանայք են ուզում ծանոթանան... Իսկ հրապուրելու համար պետք ա լինել հումորով, վստահ, պետք ա մոռանալ ամաչկոտության մասին ու ունենալ հստակ դիկցիա  :Smile:  ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի))

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Տես, կանայք գիտեն, որ ուզում ենք ծանոթանալ, իսկ մեզանից շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ կանայք են ուզում ծանոթանան...


Դերերը փոխվում են... կանայք չպիտի նախաձեռնեն այլ տղամարդիկ



> Իսկ հրապուրելու համար պետք ա լինել հումորով, վստահ, պետք ա մոռանալ ամաչկոտության մասին ու ունենալ հստակ դիկցիա


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ոչ բոլորի մոտա նույնը գործում, վստահ էղնես միանգամից զգացնել տաս էլ ոչ մի հրապուրանք չի օգնի, հումորը շատ օգնում է ճիշտա......

----------


## Lonely

> վստահ էղնես միանգամից զգացնել տաս էլ ոչ մի հրապուրանք չի օգնի


Դե տես, որ աղջիկն ա "նախաձեռնում")) Դռա համար դու պետք ա տարբերես իրա դուրը եկել ես, թե չէ... այ օրինակ, դու խոսում ես աղջկա հետ, որին չես հավանում ու մի հատ ել խոսում ես նրա հետ, ում հավանում ես, տարբերություն կա չէ ? Իրանց մոտ ել ա տենց

----------

Դատարկություն (25.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> պետք ա մոռանալ ամաչկոտության մասին ու ունենալ հստակ դիկցիա  ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի))


չես կարող ասել  :Smile: 
երբեմն /կարող է և հաճախ/ կնոջը դուր է գալիս մռմռոցով ձայնը: Դա ավելի շուտ վիբրացիոն պրոսեց է: Հայտնի է, որ կնոջը հմայում է /կախարդական հմայիլ ինկատի ունեմ/ կատվի մռմռոցը: Փորձիր ասենք լիֆտի մեջ աևձակել այդպիսի ձայն: Վստահեցնում եմ, որ արդյունքները քեզ կապշեցնեն  :Shok:  
 :Smile:

----------

Tig (28.10.2009), Հայկօ (25.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ իզուր տեղը ձեզ տանջում եք… բոլոր կանայք էլ ասում են որ սիրում են լուրջ, խելացի, հավասարակշռված, ուշադիր, իրենց դարդերն ու պատմությունները լսող, զգացմունքային, օգնող (տան և բոլոր հարցերում) և այլն և այլն տղամարդկանց… բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի և չի եղել… եթե կա էլ հաստատ գեյ ա…

դուք երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք որ կանայք "վազեն" գիտնականների կամ որևէ ինտելեկտուալի հետևից… ոչ… կարող ա մի հատ երկու հատ ավել չէ… բայց հարուստների, ռոք աստղերի, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հետևից հերթ են կանգնում… 

… կանայք շատ խելացի և հավասարակշռված էակներ են ուղղակի փայլուն քարերի ու մետաղների նկատմամբ անբացատրելի թուլություն ունեն…

----------

Chilly (30.10.2009), Enigmatic (30.10.2009), Kuk (30.10.2009), Tig (30.10.2009), Ungrateful (30.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> դուք երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք որ կանայք "վազեն" գիտնականների կամ որևէ ինտելեկտուալի հետևից… ոչ… կարող ա մի հատ երկու հատ ավել չէ… բայց հարուստների, ռոք աստղերի, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հետևից հերթ են կանգնում…


տեսել եմ:  ու ոչ մի հատ, այլ շատ- ասեմ, որ իմ ընկերակերս բոլոր էլ ունեն չքնաղ կանայք, ու բոլորն էլ "սովորական" ինժեներներ են  :Wink:  /ինկատի ունեմ որ ընկերներս են ինժեներներ  :Jpit: /:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ իզուր տեղը ձեզ տանջում եք… բոլոր կանայք էլ ասում են որ սիրում են լուրջ, խելացի, հավասարակշռված, ուշադիր, իրենց դարդերն ու պատմությունները լսող, զգացմունքային, օգնող (տան և բոլոր հարցերում) և այլն և այլն տղամարդկանց… բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի և չի եղել… եթե կա էլ հաստատ գեյ ա…
> 
> դուք երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք որ կանայք "վազեն" գիտնականների կամ որևէ ինտելեկտուալի հետևից… ոչ… կարող ա մի հատ երկու հատ ավել չէ… բայց հարուստների, ռոք աստղերի, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հետևից հերթ են կանգնում… 
> 
> … կանայք շատ խելացի և հավասարակշռված էակներ են ուղղակի փայլուն քարերի ու մետաղների նկատմամբ անբացատրելի թուլություն ունեն…


Պարզապես ցուցամոլ ու պճնամոլ կանայք ու աղջիկները նման հերթեր կանգնելիս շատ ավելի են աչքի զարնում, քան այն բոլոր համեստ ու հրաշք աղջիկները, ովքեր կարողանում են իրական արժեքները գնահատել  :Smile:  Ռոմանտի՞կ եմ: Թեկուզ էդպես անվանեք, իրականությունը չի փոխվի:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2009), Mephistopheles (30.10.2009), Tig (30.10.2009), Դեկադա (30.10.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Կան, մնացել են նորմալ, լավ հայ աղջիկներ...
Բայց ամեն դեպքում "ժեշտի ցեց" կոչված, իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները՝ տոկոսային հարաբերականությամբ՝ ավելի շատ են... կարծում եմ, դա փաստ է:
Ու գնալով ավելի են շատանում:
Իսկ եթե չէք հանդիպել կամ չէք ճանաչել նման մարդկանց՝ բախտավոր եք, մաղթում եմ երբեք չհանդիպել…

Հ.Գ. Իհարկե չէմ կարծում, որ դա կախված է միայն իգական սեռից:

----------

Kita (30.10.2009), Tig (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պարզապես ցուցամոլ ու պճնամոլ կանայք ու աղջիկները նման հերթեր կանգնելիս շատ ավելի են աչքի զարնում, քան այն բոլոր համեստ ու հրաշք աղջիկները, ովքեր կարողանում են իրական արժեքները գնահատել  Ռոմանտի՞կ եմ: Թեկուզ էդպես անվանեք, իրականությունը չի փոխվի:


Չուկ դու անհուսալի ռոմանտիկ ես… Էյնշտեյնը դուզգյունի չկարացավ պսակվի էլ սիրած-միրածի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, իսկ Միկ Ջագգերը ոտը տնից դուրս չի կարում դնի, կնկտիք վրա են տալիս… զորքով… Վան Գոգին մի հատ կնիկ չգնահատեց… 

…իմ իմացած կանայք որ տեղավորվում ա քո ասած "համեստ ու հրաշք" նկարագրի մեջ դա, ողորմածիկ տատս էր, մամաս, քուրս, մեկ էլ կնիկս չնայած նրա վրա կասկածներ կան… հա չմոռանամ, մեկ էլ Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանը

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2009), Chuk (30.10.2009), Tyler (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> տեսել եմ:  ու ոչ մի հատ, այլ շատ- ասեմ, որ *իմ ընկերակերս բոլոր էլ ունեն չքնաղ կանայք*, ու բոլորն էլ "սովորական" ինժեներներ են  /ինկատի ունեմ որ ընկերներս են ինժեներներ /:


այ այ այ…dvgray… հարևանի կնիկը միշտ էլ սիրուն ա

----------

Enigmatic (30.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (30.10.2009), Ungrateful (30.10.2009), Դեկադա (30.10.2009), Երվանդ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ իզուր տեղը ձեզ տանջում եք… բոլոր կանայք էլ ասում են որ սիրում են լուրջ, խելացի, հավասարակշռված, ուշադիր, իրենց դարդերն ու պատմությունները լսող, զգացմունքային, օգնող (տան և բոլոր հարցերում) և այլն և այլն տղամարդկանց… բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի և չի եղել… եթե կա էլ հաստատ գեյ ա…
> 
> դուք երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք որ կանայք "վազեն" գիտնականների կամ որևէ ինտելեկտուալի հետևից… ոչ… կարող ա մի հատ երկու հատ ավել չէ… բայց հարուստների, ռոք աստղերի, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հետևից հերթ են կանգնում… 
> 
> … կանայք շատ խելացի և հավասարակշռված էակներ են ուղղակի փայլուն քարերի ու մետաղների նկատմամբ անբացատրելի թուլություն ունեն…


-Բոլոր կանայք ուզում են, որ միայն րենցով զբաղվեն. նրանք կըմբոստանան, նրանք նույնիսկ տասը օր տանել չեն կարող մեծ գործով կլանված տղամարդուն: Ահա թե ինչու կանայք հիմարներին են սիրում: Հիմարը նրանց է տալիս իր ամբողջ ժամանակը, զբաղվում միայն նրանցով, դրանով իսկ ապացուցելով իրենց տիկիններին, որ նրանք սիրված են: Թող հանճարեղ մարդը նրանց տա իր սիրտը, իր ունեցվածքը, բայց եթե նա նրանց չի նվիրում իր ամբողջ ժամանակը, ամենաազնվաբարո կինն էլ չի հավատա, որ նա սիրում է իրեն,-ասեց Բալզակ ձյան:

----------

Legolas (04.11.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ժողովուրդ իզուր տեղը ձեզ տանջում եք… բոլոր կանայք էլ ասում են որ սիրում են լուրջ, խելացի, հավասարակշռված, ուշադիր, իրենց դարդերն ու պատմությունները լսող, զգացմունքային, օգնող (տան և բոլոր հարցերում) և այլն և այլն տղամարդկանց… բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի և չի եղել… եթե կա էլ հաստատ գեյ ա…
> 
> դուք երբևէ տեսել ե՞ք որ կանայք "վազեն" գիտնականների կամ որևէ ինտելեկտուալի հետևից… ոչ… կարող ա մի հատ երկու հատ ավել չէ… բայց հարուստների, ռոք աստղերի, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների հետևից հերթ են կանգնում… 
> 
> … կանայք շատ խելացի և հավասարակշռված էակներ են ուղղակի փայլուն քարերի ու մետաղների նկատմամբ անբացատրելի թուլություն ունեն…


Ես չեմ սիրում լուրջ, հավասարակշռված տղամարդկանց, իրանց հետ անհետաքրքիրա :Wink: 
Գիտնական կամ ինտելեկտուալ լինելը չի բացառում հարուստ լինելը և հակառակը: Ես չեմ սիրում նաև հարուստ պաշտոնյաներին: Իմ ընկերը ոչ հարուստա , որ ռոք աստղա, ոչ էլ պաշտոնյա, ոչ գիտնական, որ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ու երբ ծանոթացել ենք ունեցելա շատ խնդիրներ, թե ֆինանսական, թե այլ, բայց իմ համար էտ ամեն ինչը կապ չի ունեցել, մինչև հիմա ադամանդ կամ ոսկի չի նվիրել , բայց ես իրան սիրում եմ կյանքիցս շատ: Ես սովորական , շարքային իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ : Ուղակի տղամարդիկ սիրում են կականց ինչ որ վամպիրային փողասիրական հատկանիշներ վերագրել:



> -Բոլոր կանայք ուզում են, որ միայն րենցով զբաղվեն. նրանք կըմբոստանան, նրանք նույնիսկ տասը օր տանել չեն կարող մեծ գործով կլանված տղամարդուն: Ահա թե ինչու կանայք հիմարներին են սիրում: Հիմարը նրանց է տալիս իր ամբողջ ժամանակը, զբաղվում միայն նրանցով, դրանով իսկ ապացուցելով իրենց տիկիններին, որ նրանք սիրված են: Թող հանճարեղ մարդը նրանց տա իր սիրտը, իր ունեցվածքը, բայց եթե նա նրանց չի նվիրում իր ամբողջ ժամանակը, ամենաազնվաբարո կինն էլ չի հավատա, որ նա սիրում է իրեն,-ասեց Բալզակ ձյան:


Չէ, էտ էտպես չի, բոլոր զբաղված մարդիկ էլ ժամանակ ունենում են չէ հաց ուտելու, դէ թող շաբաթվա մեջ մի անգամն էլ հաց չուտեն, էտ ժամանակը սիրելի կնոջ հետ անցկացնեն:Իսկ էն ով ասումա սիրում եմ , բայց մի րոպե էլ չունեմ, սուտա, շատ մեծ սուտ, կարա մի օր հիվանդ լինի չէ? Նույն ձևով էլ կարա սիրելիին տեսնի:

----------


## Հայկօ

Կանայք սիրում են շինարար տղեքին  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Սլիմ

> Կանայք սիրում են շինարար տղեքին :


Կասեմ ավելինկանայք սիրում են տղեքին: Ինչ կապ ունի շինարար, արվեստագեր, երաժիշտ, մենեջեր, սպորտսմեն: Կարևորը լավ մարդ լինի ու իրա հետ լավ լինի, հանգիստ զգաս քեզ, ինչ որ հարմոնիա լինի: :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2009), Lonely (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կանայք սիրում են շինարար տղեքին :


Ես ճարտարապետ եմ...համրյա շինարար

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալիս գործարար սոլիդ տղամարդիկ :Blush:

----------

Լուսաբեր (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալիս գործարար սոլիդ տղամարդիկ


մեռսի....

----------


## Ambrosine

Թեման հեչ, բայց հարցումը ամեն ինչ արժի  :Clean:  հարցման արդյունքներն էլ  :Xeloq:

----------

Farfalla (30.10.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Թեմայի հարցմանը պատասխանող ֆիլմից հատված:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ու, ընդհանրապես, պետք չի էդքան ծայրահեղական մտածել: Էս կյանքում, մանավանդ էս դարում, ամեն ինչն էլ էական ա, թեչէ մեկ-մեկ իրոք շատ ռոմանտիկ կարծիքներ կան, որ հիմա շատ հազվադեպ են պատահում:
Եսիմ, աստված տա ամեն մարդ  իր պատկերացրած ամուսնուն կամ կնոջը հանդիպի:

----------


## Դեկադա

Մի ամուսնացեք դրամի հետ,ձեզ վրա ավելի էժան կնստի պարտք վերցնելը :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (30.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կանայք սիրում են շինարար տղեքին :


Ավելի շուստռի կանայք սիրում են շինարար տղեքի աշխատանքը վարձատրողներին  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ սիրում լուրջ, հավասարակշռված տղամարդկանց, իրանց հետ անհետաքրքիրա
> Գիտնական կամ ինտելեկտուալ լինելը չի բացառում հարուստ լինելը և հակառակը: Ես չեմ սիրում նաև հարուստ պաշտոնյաներին: Իմ ընկերը ոչ հարուստա , որ ռոք աստղա, ոչ էլ պաշտոնյա, ոչ գիտնական, որ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ու երբ ծանոթացել ենք ունեցելա շատ խնդիրներ, թե ֆինանսական, թե այլ, բայց իմ համար էտ ամեն ինչը կապ չի ունեցել, մինչև հիմա ադամանդ կամ ոսկի չի նվիրել , բայց ես իրան սիրում եմ կյանքիցս շատ: Ես սովորական , *շարքային իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ* : Ուղակի տղամարդիկ սիրում են կականց ինչ որ վամպիրային փողասիրական հատկանիշներ վերագրել:
> 
> 
> .......


Սլիմ ջան, էդ դու էս ի՞նչ թակարդ ես լարել էդ տղի դեմ..... պատկերացնում եմ էդ տղի ուրախությունը հիմա, բայց չգիտի պսակվելուց հետո գլխին ինչ ա գալու..... Սլիմ, բռլյանտները ինքը պսակվելուց հետո ուզի չուզի պտի նվիրի… իսկ "շարքային իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ" չկա..… նրանք բոլորն էլ *հատուկ* են

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց դե շինարարը մնում ա շինարար:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.10.2009), Գուգօ (30.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես ճարտարապետ եմ...համրյա շինարար


Դու էսթետիկորեն ես շինում  ::}: :




> Բայց դե շինարարը մնում ա շինարար:


Հարկավ  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Միշտ էս թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդում եմ. «Ինչպե՞ս համբուրել կանանց»  ու ժպտում:  :Smile: 

Կանանց հրապուրելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում:  :Wink: 
Մարդը որ կայանա ու իր երազածը դառնա, կնոջն էլ հրապուրելու բան չի մնա:  :Dntknw:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2009), Դեկադա (30.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մարդը որ կայանա ու իր երազածը դառնա, կնոջն էլ հրապուրելու բան չի մնա:


Չեմ հավատում, էդ դուք մենակ ասում եք բայց երբ որ իրականում է լինում , ամեն բան մոռանում եք...

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հավատում, էդ դուք մենակ ասում եք բայց երբ որ իրականում է լինում , ամեն բան մոռանում եք...


Էդ քեզ մենակ թվում ա  :Tongue:

----------

Դեկադա (30.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան, էդ դու էս ի՞նչ թակարդ ես լարել էդ տղի դեմ..... պատկերացնում եմ էդ տղի ուրախությունը հիմա, բայց չգիտի պսակվելուց հետո գլխին ինչ ա գալու..... Սլիմ, բռլյանտները ինքը պսակվելուց հետո ուզի չուզի պտի նվիրի… իսկ "շարքային իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ" չկա..… նրանք բոլորն էլ *հատուկ* են


Էտ բռլյատների մասին սուս , հանկարծ ոչ մեկ չիմանա :LOL:  Չէ հա , ինքը ուրախ չի, մտածումա որ էնքան նեօտռազիմիյա, որ ես ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեմ :Էս հատուկի պահը շատ դուրս եկավ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ :Wink:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չեմ հավատում, էդ դուք մենակ ասում եք բայց երբ որ իրականում է լինում , ամեն բան մոռանում եք...


Վայ, բա էտպես կլինի, իսկ դու մի անգամ հավատա ու սեփական անհաջողությունը մի վերագրի հակառակ սեռի հաշվարկասեր լինելուն :Tongue:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Վայ, բա էտպես կլինի, իսկ դու մի անգամ հավատա ու սեփական անհաջողությունը մի վերագրի հակառակ սեռի հաշվարկասեր լինելուն


Ես հակառակ սեռին չեմ մեղադրում ես ասում եմ որ մենակ սեփական երազանքները կատարելով կանայք քո վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնի ու հրապուրվի: կանայք հրապուրվելու կարիք զգում են



> Էդ քեզ մենակ թվում ա


կարողա և, ես չեմ բացառում, բայց չեմ բացառում նաև որ ճիշտ եմ

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ես հակառակ սեռին չեմ մեղադրում ես ասում եմ որ մենակ սեփական երազանքները կատարելով կանայք քո վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնի ու հրապուրվի: կանայք հրապուրվելու կարիք զգում են


Կանայք սիրվելու կարիք են զգում: Նայի ենթադրոնք դու սիրուն, մռութ ու շատ բարի տղա ես, դէ ասա, ով քեզ չի սիրի? Էտ ժամանակ կանայք ինքները ճանապարհներ կփնտրեն քեզ հասնելքւ համար :Wink:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Կանայք սիրվելու կարիք են զգում: Նայի ենթադրոնք դու սիրուն, մռութ ու շատ բարի տղա ես, դէ ասա, ով քեզ չի սիրի? Էտ ժամանակ կանայք ինքները ճանապարհներ կփնտրեն քեզ հասնելքւ համար


Սլիմ ջան առաջին հերթին հենց իմ մռութ սիրուն ու բարի լինելն ա հրապուրում կանանց, ես որոշակիորեն աշխատում եմ որ լինեմ սիրուն մռութ բարի/իհարկե էդ երեկ էռնեկից իմ մոտ գոնե մեկը պակաս կլինի/, բացի դրանից կարողա կանայք առաջին քայլն անեն բայց նրանք չեն հանդուրժի որ մենք չհրապուրենք իրանց` նվեր, ծաղիկ, համբույր էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, դու պատկերացրա կինը չստանա ոչ մի հրապուրանք: Իսկ սիրելը հրապուրանք չի՞

----------


## Գուգօ

կռիվ մի արեք կանայք արդեն հրապուրված են, աղջիկներին հրապուրեք :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2009), Second Chance (04.11.2009), Շինարար (30.10.2009), Ուլուանա (30.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան առաջին հերթին հենց իմ մռութ սիրուն ու բարի լինելն ա հրապուրում կանանց, ես որոշակիորեն աշխատում եմ որ լինեմ սիրուն մռութ բարի/իհարկե էդ երեկ էռնեկից իմ մոտ գոնե մեկը պակաս կլինի/, բացի դրանից կարողա կանայք առաջին քայլն անեն բայց նրանք չեն հանդուրժի որ մենք չհրապուրենք իրանց` նվեր, ծաղիկ, համբույր էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, դու պատկերացրա կինը չստանա ոչ մի հրապուրանք: Իսկ սիրելը հրապուրանք չի՞


Ջան, դէ նայի, հրապուրանքը որնա? Ես օրինակը բերեմ իմ վրա, ինձ միշտ դուր են եկել էն տղաները ով իմ վրա սկզբում իբր թե ուշադրություն չի դարձրել, ես աշխատել եմ ինքս իրանց դուր գալ: Հասկանում ես ինչքան տարբեր մարդիկ, այնքան տարբեր մոտեցումներ, ինձ միշտ անհետաքրքիր են եղել էն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր շաաատ մեծ ուշադրություն են ինձ դարձրել, ես մտածել եմ , հա լավ էս կա ու կա, բա տեսնես էն մեկը , որ ընդհանրապես չի նայում ինձ, չի բարևում, տեսնես նրա մեջ ինչ կա, տեսնես ովա, որ իրան սենցա պահում: Իսկ սիրուն , մռութ ու բարի լինելու համար պետք չի աշխատել, եթե սիրուն չես, եղի մռութ, ստիլնի :Wink:  Սիրուննելա հարաբերական, տես օրինակ ասում են Ալեն Դելոնը սիրունա, բայց իմ կարծիքով անկապ մեկնա, հայտնիներից ինձ համեմատաբար դուր են գալիս Վին Դիզելը ,Ստեյտխեմը ,(չգիտեմ անունները ճիշտ գրեցի, թե չէ), բայց ընկերուհիներիս կարծիքով իրանք սիրուն չեն: Չգիտեմ, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ հարաբերականա :Tongue: 

Սիրելիիս ականջից հեռու, մինչև իրա հետ ծանոթանալը ինձ դու եկավ մի տղա, ինքը ոչ սիրուն էր, ոչ հարուստ, ու տղաների խմբի միջից ամենակոլոտը, ես իրանից բոյով էի, բայց մի 10 քանի հոգուց ինքը դուրս եկավ, ինձ ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, սաղ օրը ափին ուռած նստած պիվա ու ռեդբուլ էր խմում: Ես ինքս գնացի ու ծանոթացա հետը, մնացածը շշմել էին ;-)

----------

Ariadna (04.11.2009), Դատարկություն (30.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես օրինակը բերեմ իմ վրա, ինձ միշտ դուր են եկել էն տղաները ով իմ վրա սկզբում իբր թե ուշադրություն չի դարձրել, ես աշխատել եմ ինքս իրանց դուր գալ:


Սլիմ ջան հա համաձայն եմ դուրդ են եկել կամ գալիս նրանք ովքեր քեզնով չեն հետաքրքրվել, բայց արդյոք դրանից հետո երբոր արդեն ծանոթանաք դու չես զգա հրապուրանքի կարիք... հրապուրանքի կարիք միշտ էլ զգացվումա թե կանանց մոտ միքիչ ավելի քիչ էլ տղամարդկանց մոտ: Ախր էդ դեպքում էլ ինչու 2 սեռ կլիներ, եթե ոչ մի հրապուրանք, մի սեռը մյուսին ձգտելու մղում չլիներ՞

----------


## Farfalla

Կարևորը տղամարդը լինի անկեղծ ու այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա իրականում:

----------

_DEATH_ (04.11.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, քվեարկության արդյունքներին նայե՞լ եք :LOL:  սուպերեբնոլոգիաների լիքը կողմնակիցներ ունենք:

Ուֆ))) գայթակղել, մայթակղել (մենակ չսկսեմ էս երկու բառերը ստուգաբանել :LOL: )... լավ էլի:

----------


## comet

> Ժող, քվեարկության արդյունքներին նայե՞լ եք սուպերեբնոլոգիաների լիքը կողմնակիցներ ունենք:
> 
> Ուֆ))) գայթա*կղել,* մայթա*կղե*լ (մենակ չսկսեմ էս երկու բառերը ստուգաբանել)... լավ էլի:


Հուսով եմ ընդգծված մասերը նկատի չունես :LOL:

----------


## Գևոր

սկզբից համաձայն էի հարցման արդյուքին, բայց իմաստ չունի "գրավել" մեկին ու հետո հասկանալ, որ իրականում նա քեզ պետք չի... իսկ "տեխնոլոգիաներ" մենք կամա, թե ակամա օգտագործում ենք...Հասարակ ծաղիկ նվիրելը...բոլոր գործողությունները, ինչոր մեթոդներ են, որոնք բնական են երևում. 
Ամենակարևորը պիտի լսել սրտիդ ձայնին, 
 եթե գտնում ես, որ պետք ա քեզ, քո անձին չհամապատասխանող մեթոդներ, "տեխնիկաներ" օգտագործել,  նախ հակառակ արդյունք  կտա, իսկ եթե ինչ որ բանի հասնես էլ -ինչ որ մեկին հրապուրելու համար -կհասկանաս , որ քեզ իրականում պետք չի  նման մարդը)

*Ամենակրևոր մեթոդները վաղուց արդեն հայտնաբերված են... Լինել բնական.. .*  Իսկ գայթակղության դասեր անցկացնեղները, ինչ որ իմաստով բիզնես են ասնում, իսկ լավագույն դեպքում պարզապես մոտիվացիյի համար են )

*Բնական պահվածքը, սուպերտեխնոլոգիաների բացակայությունը ամենա-մեգա-սուպեր-տեխնոլոգիան է )))*

----------

Pherion (17.04.2010), _DEATH_ (10.11.2009), Դարք (17.04.2010)

----------


## KT'

Իմ կարծիքով..
Ցանկացած կին մտածում է յուրովի: «Ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը» հարցի վրա չարժե գլուխ ջարդել, որտև ամեն կին տարբեր ժամանակներում ուզում է տարբեր բաներ: Անհնար է պատասխանել այդ հարցին: Նույնն է, ինչ որ "ի՞նչ է ուզում տղամարդը»: Պարզապես տղամարդկանցն է հարցի հեղինակային իրավունքը: Իսկ իրականում՝ ինչքան մարդ «այդքան» x  «ևս այդքան» ցանկություն..
Իսկ ինչ վերաբորում է փոխվելուն, ոչ մեկը /լինի կին, թե տղամարդ/ չի ցանկանա իր կողքին ունենալ մի մարդու ով հոգով, սրտով և արտաքինով պլաստիրինից լինի /կներեք դրա հայերենը չ՛գիտեմ/: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում փոխել մեկին ու սիրել նրան-սիրել սեփական ստեղծագործությո՞ւնը: 
Ասենք մի աղջիկ սիրում է հաճոյախոսություններ ստանալ, իսկ տղան ավելի շատ նախընտրում է իր սերն այլ կերպ արտահայտել: Արդյո՞ք աղջկան հաճելի կ՛լինի լսել տղայից հաճոյախոսություններ, բայց իմանալ, որ ամեն ինչ արվում է ձևական կողմը պահելու համար..

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը» հարցի վրա չարժե գլուխ ջարդել, որտև ամեն կին տարբեր ժամանակներում ուզում է տարբեր բաներ: Անհնար է պատասխանել այդ հարցին:


*Քուանշ :*

----------


## Amarysa

Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝

1. Չծխել  :Angry2: 
2. Չխմել  :Angry2:  
3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ  :LOL: 
4. Հավատարիմ լինել  :Rolleyes: 

 :Blush:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝
> 
> 1. Չծխել 
> 2. Չխմել  
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ 
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել


Եթե գոնե մեկով բավարարեմ էս պահանջներին, հերի՞ք ա, թե՞ էս պահից հույսս կտրեմ :Sad:

----------


## masivec

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝
> 
> 1. Չծխել 
> 2. Չխմել  
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ 
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել


Ես չեմ ծխում դաստատշնի ա՞ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝
> 
> 1. Չծխել 
> 2. Չխմել  
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ 
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել


Բա էլ ինչի՞ համար պիտի չծխեմ, չխմեմ, բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենամ ու հավատարիմ լինեմ, եթե ոչ հրապուրելու  :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չծխող ու մանավանդ չխմող տղամարդկանց չեմ վստահում... ինձ իրանց բարձր աշխատավարձը 100 տարի պետք չի...  :Smile:

----------


## Amarysa

> Բա էլ ինչի՞ համար պիտի չծխեմ, չխմեմ, բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենամ ու հավատարիմ լինեմ, եթե ոչ հրապուրելու


1. Չծխելն ու չխմելը սեփական առողջության պահպանման համար է  :Cool: 
2. բարձր աշխատավարձ ասելով էլ ի նկատի ունեի կնոջ աշխատավարձից բարձր  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Չծխելն ու չխմելը սեփական առողջության պահպանման համար է 
> 2. բարձր աշխատավարձ ասելով էլ ի նկատի ունեի կնոջ աշխատավարձից բարձր


Չխմելն ու չծխելը առողջության գրավական չեն ու երբևէ դրանց առկայությունը կամ չառկայությունը չեն թելադրում զգացմունքները:

Բարձր աշխատավարձը.. նորմալ ընտանիքում և նորմալ զույգերի հարաբերություններում, որտեղ երկուսն էլ խելքը գլխին ու նորմալ մարդիկ են, էական չէ, թե ում աշխատավարձն է բարձր կամ ցածր:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.11.2009), Kita (20.11.2009), KT' (20.11.2009), masivec (20.11.2009), Rhayader (22.11.2009), Yeghoyan (20.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

Շատ չխոսալ, տափակություններից զերծ մնալ ու միշտ մտածել, որ կինը ուզում է, որ իրեն «ղեկավարեն :LOL: »:

----------


## KT'

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝
> 
> 1. Չծխել 
> 2. Չխմել  
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ 
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել


Ուրեմն ամեն մեկը, ով կ՛համապատասխանի քո բոլոր կետերին, կարո՞ղ է գրավել քեզ:
Իսկ եթե դու գտնես նրան, ով կ՛բավարարի բոլոր 4 պահանջները, և դուք «երջանիկ լինեք», իսկ հետո՝ մի գեղեցիկ օր հայտնվի մեկ ուրիշը, ում մոտ 3-րդ կետն ավելի հրապուրիչ լինի..

Եթե սիրում ես, ուրեմն սիրում ես, իսկ եթե չես սիրում, պետք չէ կետեր հորինել..

----------

Գևոր (20.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

> Շատ չխոսալ, տափակություններից զերծ մնալ ու միշտ մտածել, որ կինը ուզում է, որ իրեն «ղեկավարեն»:


Ոչ այնքան ղեկավարել, որքան առաջնորդել , չնայած բացառություններ միշտ էլ  լինում են,  բայց  դե բացառությունը մնում ա բացառություն. 

ղեկավարել բառը շատ կոպիտ ա հնչում, չնայած  որոշ իմաստով դրա բաժինն էլ կա: Տղամարդը պիտի ղեկավարի իր իրականությունը, իրեն:

Իսկ եթե աղջիկը մի ընկեր ունի, կամ կինը ամսուսնացած է տղամարդոը հետ,  ով ասենք իրեն (աղջկան)  ոչնով չի առաջնորդում, դա չի նշանակում, որ  "ավելի շուտ " չէր սիրի մի տղամարդու, ով առաջնորդ է: 
Իսկ քանի որ այդ ձգտումը անգիտակցական է, դրա համար էլ հակառակն են ասում կանայք,- այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, չէ որ չի գիտակցվում: Հրապուրանքը գիտակցական ընտրություն չէ. 
Շատերս ենք  մի բան ասում, բայց  հոգու խորքում  ուրիշ բան զգում, երբ պահը գալիս ա...

Ցանկացած մարդու մեջ էլ կա առաջնորդելու  ու առաջնորդ*վ*ելու ձգտում, բայց 
Աստված կնոջը ստեղծել է տղամարդու կողոսկրից )

Մի խոսքով կարելի ա անվերջ բանավիճել, բայց երևի կանայք ավելի շատ կուզեին իրենց կողքին ոչ թե թույլ, այլ ուժեղ, ինքն իրեն ու իր իրականությունը  ղեկավարող տղամարդ տեսնել, 
իրենցից ավելի խելացի ու ուժեղ.  ինչպես հենարան,, որ պետք եղած դեպքում էլ, ինչու չէ, առաջնորդի...

մյուս կողմից էլ կին է իր  կանացի խելացիությամբ ղեկավարում  տղամարդում, բայց այնպես, որ տղամարդը կարծի, թե  դա իր ցանկությունն էր:
Այդպես երկու "հակադիր բևեռներից" ստեղծվում է ավելի կատարյալ միասնություն, որտեղ "բևեռները" ոչ թե հակասում են միմյանց, այլ փոխհամագործակցում ու լրացնում

----------

Katka (20.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

> ... բայց երևի կանայք ավելի շատ կուզեին իրենց կողքին ոչ թե թույլ, այլ ուժեղ, ինքն իրեն ու իր իրականությունը  ղեկավարող տղամարդ տեսնել...


Չգիտեմ միայն ես եմ այդպես տեսնում, թե ուրիշների մոտ էլ նույն զգացողությունն է, բայց այսօր քիչ են այդպիսի տղամարդիկ...

----------


## Գևոր

> Չգիտեմ միայն ես եմ այդպես տեսնում, թե ուրիշների մոտ էլ նույն զգացողությունն է, բայց այսօր քիչ են այդպիսի տղամարդիկ...


Դրա համար էլ նրանք մեծ առավելություն ունեն մյուսների նկատմամբ, ու շատ դեպքերում ոչ թե իրենց են ընտրում, այլ իրենք են ընտրում ում հրապուրեն (կամ լուրջ  նպատակներով մոտենան):

որքան ընտանիքներ են ձևավորվում, որտեղ աղջիկը կամ տղան ամուսնանում են` գտնելով որ իրեն իսկասպես "հարմար" ,  արժանի, ավելի լավ, ուժեղ, "բարձր" զուգընկերոջ/ուհու գտնելը համարյա անհավանական է: 
Որքան ընտանիքներ կան, որտեղ զույգերը երջանիկ չեն, երբ զույգերից մեկը ամուսնացել է, "Տունը չմնալու" պատճառով: 
*Որքան էր որ ցինիկ լինի իրականությունը, բայց երբեմն -երբ հասկանում ենք, որ չենք կարող բարձր թռչել, ստիպված բավարավում ենք "ձեռքի տակ" եղածով...*

----------


## Katka

> Դրա համար էլ նրանք մեծ առավելություն ունեն մյուսների նկատմամբ, ու շատ դեպքերում ոչ թե իրենց են ընտրում, այլ իրենք են ընտրում ում հրապուրեն (կամ լուրջ  նպատակներով մոտենան):
> 
> որքան ընտանիքներ են ձևավորվում, որտեղ աղջիկը կամ տղան ամուսնանում են` գտնելով որ իրեն իսկասպես "հարմար" ,  արժանի, ավելի լավ, ուժեղ, "բարձր" զուգընկերոջ/ուհու գտնելը համարյա անհավանական է: 
> Որքան ընտանիքներ կան, որտեղ զույգերը երջանիկ չեն, երբ զույգերից մեկը ամուսնացել է, "Տունը չմնալու" պատճառով: 
> *Որքան էր որ ցինիկ լինի իրականությունը, բայց երբեմն -երբ հասկանում ենք, որ չենք կարող բարձր թռչել, ստիպված բավարավում ենք "ձեռքի տակ" եղածով...*


Երեւի...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կանանց հրապուրել պետք չէ, պետք է՝
> 
> 1. Չծխել 
> 2. Չխմել  
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ 
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել


1. Չծխել ժեշտից փափուկ ամեն զիբիլ
2. Չխմել աման լվալու հեղուկ
3. Բարձր աշխատավարձը ունենալ առնվազն մինչև ստանալու հաջորդ օրը
4. Հավատարիմ լինել դիվանին ու հեռուստացույցին

Եվ այդ ամենը՝ կանաց հրապուրելու բարդ ու պատասխանատու գործընթացի ընդմիջումներին:

Ինչպես ասում էր մեծն չին պարապսիխոլոգ Էդ Գարպօն՝ _հրապուրեսցեք զմիմիյանս, հավիտյանս_ _հավիտենից ամէն_:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.11.2009), Chuk (20.11.2009), Farfalla (20.11.2009), Kita (20.11.2009), One_Way_Ticket (20.11.2009), Rhayader (22.11.2009), Ungrateful (23.11.2009), Yevuk (20.11.2009), Գևոր (20.11.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

> *Ի՞նչ են ուզում կանայք*
> 
> Բազմաթիվ տղամարդկանց համար կինը նման է չինական գլուխկոտրուկի.
> Բազմաթիվ դեպքերում նրանց վարքագիծը ոչ-մի իմաստ չունի տղամարդկանց համար:
> Մի բան կա, որում ես բացարձակապես վստահ եմ.
> Տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններում կանայք բոլորովին այլ բան են ուզում, քան բազմաթիվ տղամարդիկ:
> Բայց ի՞նչ...
> 
> Ինձ թվում է
> *կինը ուզում է մի տղամարդու, ով կարող է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ նրան :*


Կանանց հասկանալը իրոք բարդ բան է, քանի որ կանացի լոգիկան լիովին տարբերվում է տղամարդու մտածողությունից։

Սակայն համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, որ կինը ուզում է տեսնել իրեն ղեկավարող տղամարդու, անշուշտ կինը ուզում է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐ տղամարդու, բայց ամեն ջանք գործադրում է որ այդ նույն ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐը լինի իր ԵՆԹԱԿԱՆ։

----------

Գևոր (20.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Կանանց հասկանալը իրոք բարդ բան է, *քանի որ կանացի լոգիկան լիովին տարբերվում է տղամարդու մտածողությունից։*


Ա դե սպանիք էլի, նենց եք առանձնացնում, ոնց որ կանայք ուրիշ մոլորակից թռած էկած արարածներ լինեն:  :Sad: 




> Սակայն համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, որ կինը ուզում է տեսնել իրեն ղեկավարող տղամարդու, անշուշտ կինը ուզում է ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐ տղամարդու, բայց ամեն ջանք գործադրում է որ այդ նույն ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐը լինի իր ԵՆԹԱԿԱՆ։


Եթե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ *կնոջ լոգիկան, որը տարբերվում է տղամարդու մտածողությունից* , ո՞նց ես ջոկում, թե  կինը ի՞նչ է ուզում:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2009), Kita (20.11.2009), Lonely (22.11.2009), Երկնային (23.11.2009), Կաթիլ (20.11.2009), Հայկօ (20.11.2009), Նարե (20.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կանանց կարելի է հրապուրել հայկական պարերով, որովհետև հայկական պարերը ուղղահայաց տատանումներ ունեն ու դա սեքսուալ ազդեցություն ունի կնոջ… թե տղամարդու… ինչի վրա է՞ր … լավ չեմ հիշում … Լեռնեցին մի բան էր ասում… գրառումը չեմ կարում գտնեմ… բայց որ տենց անեք սեքսը 100% ապահովված է

----------

Ungrateful (23.11.2009), Հայկօ (22.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Կանանց կարելի է հրապուրել հայկական պարերով,


ոչ միայն:
կարելի է հրապուրել նաև գեղեցիկ, կլկլան երգով: եթե փորձես սեքսի ձայնով սեքսի երգեր երգել, ապա կանայք միանգամայն անպաշտպան կմնան քո հանդեպ

----------


## Rhayader

> 1. Չծխել ժեշտից փափուկ ամեն զիբիլ
> 2. Չխմել աման լվալու հեղուկ
> 3. Բարձր աշխատավարձը ունենալ առնվազն մինչև ստանալու հաջորդ օրը
> 4. Հավատարիմ լինել դիվանին ու հեռուստացույցին
> 
> Եվ այդ ամենը՝ կանաց հրապուրելու բարդ ու պատասխանատու գործընթացի ընդմիջումներին:
> 
> Ինչպես ասում էր մեծն չին պարապսիխոլոգ Էդ Գարպօն՝ _հրապուրեսցեք զմիմիյանս, հավիտյանս_ _հավիտենից ամէն_:


 :LOL: 
իմ օրինակի վրա սովորեք :Cool: 
1. ծխել
2. խմել
3. աշխատավարձը չունենալ
4. անհավատարիմ լինել
 :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> իմ օրինակի վրա սովորեք
> 1. ծխել - *կարելի է հրապուրել միայն ծխող կանանց* 
> 2. խմել - *կարելի է հրապուրել միայն խմող կանանց* 
> 3. աշխատավարձը չունենալ - - *կարելի է հրապուրել միայն վուման-կանանց* 
> 4. անհավատարիմ լինել- - *կարելի է հրապուրել միայն լեվի գնացող, ծխող-խմող-ուռռող-երկարոտերով ու մանր գլխով կանանց*


մեջբերման ավարտ  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2009), helium (23.11.2009), Kita (22.11.2009), Legolas (23.11.2009), Rhayader (26.03.2010), Արամ (22.11.2009), Երկնային (23.11.2009), Լեո (22.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Վաաաաաայ, դե հերիք ա էլի՝  :Angry2: 
ծխե՛լ-չծխե՛լ
խմե՛լ-չխմե՛լ
բար՛ձր աշխատավարձ-ցա՛ծր աշխատավարձ
հավատարի՛մ-անհավատարի՛մ:
Եթե կինը հրապուրվումա, նշված ոչ մի չափանիշներին չի նայելու: Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ կախված ա կնոջ ճաշակից

----------

EgoBrain (17.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

*Արև*  :Smile:  նույն կնոջ ճաշակից էլ հետևումա  տղամարդու այդ հատկանիշներին կնայի թե չէ: Հրապուրվելուց լավ էլ նայվում են այդ չափանիշներին, այլ կերպ չի կարող լինել:Մարդը էնքան եսասերա, որ չի կարող նման բաները անտեսել, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում հետագա հարաբերությունները շատ շուտ ավարտ կունենան:

----------


## Գևոր

Հրապուրանքը ընտրություն չէ, 

Այն, որ հարաբերությունները շատ արագ ավարտ կունենան նրանից ա, որ ընդամենը հապուրանք էր:

Կինը կարող է  ամուսնանալ հարուստ, խելացի տղամարդու հետ: Բայց հրապուրվի մեկ ուրիշով, ով ոչ  հարուստ է, ոչ այդքան սիրալիր ու ուշադիր, ոչ էլ այդքան կնոջ դրության մեջ մտնող: Պետք չի ծայրահեղությունները օրինակ բերելով հերքել դա: Հրապուրանքը ուրիշ բան է, չնայած ինչ որ չափով կապ ունի սիրո հետ:

----------


## MaryMay

Այս հարցը, ինձ թվում է, ճիշտ խորագրի տակ չէ զետեղված. Խորագիրը կոչվում է ՍԵՐ, ԶԳԱՑՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐ, ՌՈՄԱՆՏԻԿԱ... Իսկ դուք ինչ-որ տեխնիկա եք ուզում, այսինքն ինչ-որ արհեստական քայլերի նկարագրություն, որոնք ձեզ կօգնեն հասնել ձեր նպատակին, եթե ձեր նպատակը ինչ-որ հնարովի կյանք ապրելն է...
Բայց այ եթե հարցը այսպես հնչեր. "Ինչպիսին պիտի լինի տղամարդը, որ կարողանա հրապուրել ձեզ", ապա ես կպատասխանեի /իհարկե միայն իմ փոխարեն, ոչ թե բոլոր կանանց ու աղջիկների/  "Նա պիտի լինի ուժեղ ու քնքուշ միաժամանակ" Որակների հազվադեպ համադրություն է... Չեք կարծում?

----------

Meme (07.04.2010), Rhayader (26.03.2010), tikopx (26.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Եթե հրապուրում ես ինքնահաստատվելու համար,
Կամ՝ ուղղակի հավեսի համար,
Եթե ոչ մի լուրջ նպատակ այդ աղջկա կամ կնոջ հետ չունես,
ապա անձամբ իմ համար դա անբարոյություն է՝ սեփական անձի դավաճանություն...

Իսկ եթե այդ աղջկա հետ կապված լուրջ նպատակներ կան, ապա հրապուրել ամենեևին պետք չէ։ Պահիր քեզ այնպես, ինչպես կաս՝ սա է լավագույն հրապուրանքը։ Չէ, որ ոնց էլ հրապուրես, եթե լուր նպատակներ ունես, ապա վաղ թե ուշ իրականությանդ հետ է բախվելու  :Smile: 

ՀԳ՝ առաջին դեմքով գրելը իմ սովորությունն է, հանկարծ ձեր վրա չվերցնեք  :Tongue:

----------

DavitH (17.04.2010), EgoBrain (17.04.2010), Miss Elegance (17.04.2010), Դարք (17.04.2010), Դեկադա (17.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (17.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

որպեսզի հրապուրես կանանց պետք ա քեզ ինչքան հնարավոր ա լկտի ու վուլգար պահես… 100% աշխատում ա… սաղ կսկսեն ինչ ասես չասել… էլ անպատվել, էլ եսիմ ինչ… բայց թաքուն լավ էլ դուրները կգա… վոբշըմ, մի հատ լաաավ համը հանում ես ու հետո… զղջում ես արածիդ համար ու ներողություն ես խնտրում… ապեր ինչքամ աղջիկ կա սաղ տեղնուտեղը գալիս են քեզ հանգստացնելու, մխիթարելու, խղճալու… ու… և… sex is on…

----------

Աբելյան (17.04.2010), Դարք (17.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> որպեսզի հրապուրես կանանց պետք ա քեզ ինչքան հնարավոր ա լկտի ու վուլգար պահես… 100% աշխատում ա… սաղ կսկսեն ինչ ասես չասել… էլ անպատվել, էլ եսիմ ինչ… բայց թաքուն լավ էլ դուրները կգա… վոբշըմ, մի հատ լաաավ համը հանում ես ու հետո… զղջում ես արածիդ համար ու ներողություն ես խնտրում… ապեր ինչքամ աղջիկ կա սաղ տեղնուտեղը գալիս են քեզ հանգստացնելու, մխիթարելու, խղճալու… ու… և… sex is on…


Էս մարդու ո՛չ լուրջն եմ հասկանում, ո՛չ կատակը... :Smile: 

Գուցե կանանց մի մասը համաձայնվի քեզ հետ, չգիտեմ չեմ ուզում վիճեմ, բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ նման պահվելաձեւով  իգական սեռի մնացած մասը չի  համաձայնվի: Էտ եթե տենց հրապուրվեցին՝ ուրեմն լավ էլ արժանի են իրար:

Կանաց հրապուրելու ամենալավ միջոցը դա ներկայանալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կաս:

----------

Jarre (17.04.2010)

----------

